# AEW Revolution Discussion Thread



## Clique




----------



## MrThortan

Man this card looks great. Just wish it was cheaper.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

That's an insane card. Potential for show stealers between Sammy/Darby and the tag match.

Best part about the top 2 matches is that I still don't feel there is a guaranteed win for either Moxley or Cody.


----------



## bdon

I feel like MJF has to win the match after Cody went through hell to get the match he wants. Would be a great way to build MJF.


----------



## AEW_19

Stacked card


----------



## RiverFenix

Probably getting Dark Oder vs SCU where Daniels will be taken out and to the back by Creepers and then a masked and cloaked "Exalted One" will make an appearance. Daniels and the EO will never be seen at the same time sorta deal. This could be on the buy-in.

Probably could use another women's match as well - Britt vs Shanna? 

PAC vs Cassidy I think is being set up for Best Friends vs PAC, more specifically Trent Baretta vs PAC. OC gets the shit kicked out of him, shows out a bit in the middle, fights valiantly but eats the pin or Chuckie T throws in the towel or something. 

Jericho retains setting up Moxley vs Jericho II at Double or Nothing II in Vegas
Cody wins
Bucks win the titles - Get Hangman and Omega back in singles. Against each other at DoN II?
Hager wins - Rhodes is the wily vet who can lose and still keep heat. Hager needs to be kept legit title threat for down the line. 
Rose retains - I'd rather have had this a three way to protect Statlander. 
PAC wins - Commented above.
Allin wins - Mostly because heels booked strong on the rest of the card. He needs a big win as well. 

(Dark Order win on destraction from EO on stage and Britt wins cleanly)


----------



## Oracle

Pac vs Orange Cassidy on the pre show? thats the only matchup i can see. 

are they even doing a pre show?


----------



## TD Stinger

Looks like a great card. As long as the 3 main events deliver, this will be their best card yet.


----------



## Prosper

Damn that card looks fuckin awesome. Moxley will probably win and face Jericho again in a rematch.


----------



## imthegame19

Johnny Stakes said:


> That's an insane card. Potential for show stealers between Sammy/Darby and the tag match.
> 
> Best part about the top 2 matches is that I still don't feel there is a guaranteed win for either Moxley or Cody.


Yeah it's hard to predict. Right now momentum seems to be on Moxley and MJF winning IMO. Inner Circle already hurt Moxley and stacked odds against him. It almost feels like it's his time to come out on top here. Plus 49 year old Jericho shouldn't get past all their top main event guys. 


Having Moxley getting screwed here would feel like overkill. Plus not sure what Jericho would do next as champion. I think it's better off giving him freedom to do whatever not as champion. While with Moxley you got potential MJF feud, another Omega feud/match along with all the big guys they are bringing in.


Same goes for Cody. It does a lot more for MJF to win then Cody. Who looked strong taking the whipping and beating Wardlow in steel cage. So MJF winning here feels like the way to go.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn that card looks fuckin awesome. Moxley will probably win and face Jericho again in a rematch.


Yeah I see that happening rather then Moxley getting screwed again. Moxley already had to wrestle 3 members of Inner Circle, got eye injury and had to take out Jericho hired gun assassin. Then we saw Jericho hit him with his finisher tonight then do Moxley finisher on him tonight. 

Moxley losing Saturday and 3 month chase to Double Or Nothing would feel like too much. It would be different story if they didn't do everything they did with his feud so far. So switching things up with Moxley the champ and Jericho chasing him and doing some type of gimmick match at Double or Nothing makes more sense.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah it's hard to predict. Right now momentum seems to be on Moxley and MJF winning IMO. Inner Circle already hurt Moxley and stacked odds against him. It almost feels like it's his time to come out on top here. Plus 49 year old Jericho shouldn't get past all their top main event guys.
> 
> 
> *Having Moxley getting screwed here would feel like overkill. Plus not sure what Jericho would do next as champion. I think it's better off giving him freedom to do whatever not as champion. While with Moxley you got potential MJF feud, another Omega feud/match along with all the big guys they are bringing in.
> 
> 
> Same goes for Cody. It does a lot more for MJF to win then Cody. Who looked strong taking the whipping and beating Wardlow in steel cage. So MJF winning here feels like the way to go.*


Yeah with the way you put it, I'm leaning more towards Mox as champ especially if we get an omega heel turn?

Plus MJF talks about being the fastest rising star and he is your biggest heel in the company by far, so a win here would be huge for him no doubt.


----------



## TripleG

The only match I don't care about is Nyla Vs. Statlander. Nyla just won the belt, so there isn't a lot of story there, and the chances of her losing are slim to none. Once again, the women's division is kind of a directionless void right now. The best thing going for the women right now is heel Britt Baker, but she's not on this card, so there you go. 

Everything else though? Oh...oh yeah, I'm on board with all of this. 

- Pac Vs. Orange Cassidy = Okay, not much story between these two, but it has two big things going for it. 1) Its Orange Cassidy's first match, so I am very intrigued in seeing how they do this. And 2) In watching NJPW, I found Suzuki and Yano to be a very fun pairing. They were such polar opposites of each other: One a deranged and violent psychopath and the other a pure goofball, that putting them together made for very fun matches. I see potential of a similar chemistry here. Pac is a rough, no nonsense, asshole type that's too intense for his own good and Orange Cassidy doesn't take anything seriously, so I think it could be really funny if they do it right. I'll pick Pac to win.

- Darby Allin Vs. Sammy Guevara = Sleeper hit right here. Darby is one of the young no-names that really came on strong in AEW, and Sammy has eased into his role of total shit-face in the Inner Circle perfectly. I like both guys alot, the build up is there, and I think they could wind up having something very good with each other. Darby is waiting to become a break out star, like the Jeff Hardy of AEW (with hopefully none of the downsides), so I'll pick him to win it.

- Dustin Rhodes Vs. Jake Hager = This is the hoss match I wanted! Too tall, athletic big guys knocking the crap out of each other! Can't wait to see it. Hopefully Hager's first outing in AEW turns out well. Honestly, I wasn't a fan of Swagger in WWE, but in other companies, he seems to be able to use his size to stand out more, so hopefully that carries over to AEW, where his silence has helped him considerably. Hopefully this works as a good power match. Since its his debut, I'll pick Hager to win it. 

- Hangman/Omega Vs. The Bucks: AEW Tag Titles = Well, we can expect this to be a wild free for all with tons of action. Hopefully the histories of the four men and their ties to each other give it more emotional resonance than a typical spotfest. I could actually see The Bucks winning the belts here and then transitioning to an Omega vs. Hangman feud. But it might be too soon to pull the trigger on that, and like I said, turning Hangman heel might be going against the grain at this point as he is one of the most over guys on the show these days. Anyways, I'll pick the champs to retain, but I could see it going either way. 

- Cody V.s MJF = This the best built up match on the show and the one I am most excited for. I am not expecting a catch as catch can display here. I fully expect Cody to beat the ever loving shit out of MJF and get himself DQ'd when he goes too far (ala Bret/Lawler Summerslam 1993). I expect the whole match to have so much heat, it'll be nuclear. 

- Chris Jericho Vs. Jon Moxley: AEW World Title = The match seems poised to be a stellar main event given the build up, and I actually wouldn't be surprised if Moxley won the title here. Now to be honest, I wasn't super impressed with the matches these two had in WWE, but I think Moxley is extremely motivated, and the build up to this bout has been very good. I'll actually pick Moxley to win the title here, but I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho retained. 

So yeah, this PPV looks like its set to be a really good one.


----------



## French Connection

I like both of your arguments @imthegame19 and @TripleG , but I still think Jericho has to retain the title with an unclean finish. 
@imthegame19 you are right, it is maybe too much again, but the Inner Circle need these 3 more months until DoN with Le Champion otherwise the stable would look useless. 
I mean, they can chase a Moxley as Champion, but I don't think Guevara and LAX will get any good momentum in that position. 

I only disagree with you, on the possible heel opponents Moxley would have. Even if MJF win on Saturday (which I hope), he will be still too green to reach the WHC yet. 
I also find the idea of turning Omega as a heel, brilliant. But if that happens, I think it will take again some time. Like having The Bucks turning heel, and Omega hesitating between committing to Page or The Elite, which will keep him away from the top belt.

Anyway, this is the type of disagreements I love to have on a forum.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

I think Proud and Powerful/LAX could really do with a proper run at the tag titles. Their stuff with the Bucks last year was exciting stuff and if the Bucks win that's who I would love to see as the next tag feud.

When they hopefully introduce a mid card belt a tournament would be a great way to crown the new champ and I think Sammy could make a good run there too.


----------



## Erik.

Really looking forward to it and none of it really seems filler, which is great (even if some builds could have been better) 

Dark Order to win with the Exhalted One making his presence known would be the smart idea. SCU to potentially split and Sky to start his singles journey going forward would be nice 

PAC vs Cassidy with the "HE'S GONNA TRY" commentary would be great. Crowd will be super hot for this. 

Allin/Sammy has potential to truly steal the show. 

Hager/Rhodes is just going to be a brawl. 

Bucks absolutely need to turn heel and keep the Page rise going. 

MJF/Cody is the most intriguing in terms of who goes over. I personally don't think MJF losing harms him but a win would be really good for him this early on. 

Jericho/Moxley will be hot. Can definitely see ref knock downs, Inner Circle fuckery, blood and a title change. 

Looking forward to it all.


----------



## Hangman

Fuck me PAC is going to have to sell for pockets ?‍♂this is going to ruin him. 

I am excited for the rest though.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hopefully Hager will break out a new moveset. Well really just drop the Angle Lock/Ankle Lock. Not every amateur wrestle has to be a Kurt Angle cosplay. Give him that standing choke he used - into a uranage for the pin.


----------



## imthegame19

French Connection said:


> I like both of your arguments @imthegame19 and @TripleG , but I still think Jericho has to retain the title with an unclean finish.
> @imthegame19 you are right, it is maybe too much again, but the Inner Circle need these 3 more months until DoN with Le Champion otherwise the stable would look useless.
> I mean, they can chase a Moxley as Champion, but I don't think Guevara and LAX will get any good momentum in that position.
> 
> I only disagree with you, on the possible heel opponents Moxley would have. Even if MJF win on Saturday (which I hope), he will be still too green to reach the WHC yet.
> I also find the idea of turning Omega as a heel, brilliant. But if that happens, I think it will take again some time. Like having The Bucks turning heel, and Omega hesitating between committing to Page or The Elite, which will keep him away from the top belt.
> 
> Anyway, this is the type of disagreements I love to have on a forum.


The thing is Jericho doesn't need title for Inner Circle to be dominant stable. Just like Flair wasn't always champion with Four Horsemen or Triple H lost to Goldberg or Benoit in Evolution. Like I said before screw job finish after everything they did to Moxley feels like overkill. Especially If they are doing rematch at Double Or Nothing. If that's the case you have Moxley win and let Jericho chase him and set up some gimmick match that Jericho wouldn't wanna do for title match to keep things fresh. 


After Moxley getting beat up on and screwed over. People aren't gonna wanna see that for another 3 months going into Double or Nothing. While it kinda hurts Moxley momentum if he doesn't come out champion by the end of this feud.


As for MJF, I don't think he would beat Moxley for title. But he would be pushed as legit main event guy in defeat. Kinda like Adam Page wad against Jericho. Also Omega/Moxley could easily be face vs face again like their last feud was.


----------



## Geeee

My expectations are that this is gonna be the best PPV AEW has ever put on. No pressure!


----------



## Roxinius

im hoping they are smart and dont turn Hangman hes white hot right now and over as fuck with the fans


----------



## Geeee

Roxinius said:


> im hoping they are smart and dont turn Hangman hes white hot right now and over as fuck with the fans


It seems to me that The Bucks are gonna turn. They were acting like proper cunts on Dynamite


----------



## taker1986

Honestly this could potentially be one of the best PPVs we've seen in years from any company. It's a shame P&P and Lucha bros aren't on the PPV and of course Shida but it's still a pretty stacked card.


----------



## RiverFenix

taker1986 said:


> Honestly this could potentially be one of the best PPVs we've seen in years from any company. It's a shame P&P and Lucha bros aren't on the PPV and of course Shida but it's still a pretty stacked card.


Lucha Brothers and Ortiz/Santana could have a great non-title blood feud. They could be the PAC/Omega rivalry of the tag division


----------



## Roxinius

Geeee said:


> It seems to me that The Bucks are gonna turn. They were acting like proper cunts on Dynamite


that would be a better move then you could slow burn turn Kenny or keep him face and kill the Elite for now


----------



## RiverFenix

Bucks should cheat to win. Omega forgives it as "all's fair in love and war" and the ref didn't see it. Hangman however is irate both at the Bucks for cheating and at Kenny for being so nonplussed about it. Kenny talks Hangman down, but there is still obvious friction as Kenny remains friends with The Bucks. I wonder if they could stretch this out until Double or Nothing in Late May. It would be 13 Dynamite shows between Revolution and DoN II. 

Or do you blow it up finally on television and then book Hangman vs Omega at DoN II and have the Bucks defend the tags against a strongly built up permanent team. I just don't think you can build up a team to give any believability to Bucks dropping the titles in May, other than a Hangman/Omega rematch.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

i mean the card has all the makings for a classic ppv.
unpredictable? tick
personal beef? tick
potential heel turn? tick
potential world title change? tick
potential show stealer? tick
all out brawl? tick


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I think (and hope) no titles change hands. Nyla just won and I don't see her losing it for a while. I can see them giving the Bucks the titles but I think it would be a better story to have Hangman pin one of the Bucks and their heel turn becomes more evident but doesn't happen just yet. I think Jericho should also keep the title. I've been talking about it for months but they need to have their first DQ in this match. I had been on the Hager bandwagon for the punch but I think it might be Santana now. PNP isn't wrestling so they have nothing to do. The eye for an eye thing elevated Santana to a level that makes just as much sense for him to do it as Hager being their muscle.

As for the rest, I think Darby goes over, Hager wins, Pac beats the shit out of OC and this is the start of a program of that ends with him vs Trent. That will occupy his time for a while because he has a thing for multi match feuds; Omega, Hangman and Mox. They continue to tease the exalted one but don't reveal him fyi it's not Archer.

I unfortunately I can't watch live because I'm working but I'll watch as soon as I get home.


----------



## rbl85

I think Pac vs Orange is going to be more competitive than people think.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> I think Pac vs Orange is going to be more competitive than people think.


It’s certainly going to be ... different. I’m very curious to see how they’re going to treat it. All the matches I’ve seen OC in have been more or less comedic, and Pac is anything but comedic. More than anything I’m surprised Pac even agreed to do it. 

I‘ll be a complete mark here and say the match I’m most looking forward to is the Bucks v Omega/Page. Which means yes, I’m leaning towards getting this show now.


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC vs OC probably will go a lot like OC vs David Starr - though hopefully OC doesn't win. 

The aforementioned OC vs Starr match -


----------



## domotime2

And THIS IS WHY YOU HAVE FEWER PPVS... so many of these matches have been built so well...or at the very least built! 

The main events are so exciting and memorable. You have that prototypical wcw Darby vs sammy... young talent showcase match. Old man match with dustin and hager. In ring debut of Cassidy. A womens match that isn't that bad. Even oc vs fiend has the exalted one drama.

Amazing. I'm buying just to support


----------



## Geeee

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It’s certainly going to be ... different. I’m very curious to see how they’re going to treat it. All the matches I’ve seen OC in have been more or less comedic, and Pac is anything but comedic. More than anything I’m surprised Pac even agreed to do it.
> 
> I‘ll be a complete mark here and say the match I’m most looking forward to is the Bucks v Omega/Page. Which means yes, I’m leaning towards getting this show now.


I mean PAC feuded with Enzo. Orange Cassidy has to at least be able to have that caliber of match right?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I was watching some interview with MJF from couple of days ago and he says that beating Cody would make him the no.1 contender for the belt....makes me think that Jericho might retain. MJF vs. Jericho is a money feud.


----------



## RiverFenix

If MJF beats Cody, I'd tease him in the World Title scene before bringing him back down to earth losing his next feud with another Top Five Contender. I wouldn't mind seeing PAC run over him on Dynamite. Or have Allin vs MJF at Double or Nothing II in late May where Darby goes over. 

Actually I might like to see Allin vs MJF vs Hangman vs Guevara for a newly minted secondary title at DoN II

Jericho vs MJF will happen, but probably at the end of Jericho's run. Jericho probably already has it booked in his mind. It won't need a title belt. 

Champion Moxley vs MJF would be too soon for Maxwell. He probably needs another year+ of seasoning in the undercard still. He's not very good in the ring, though obviously is getting better. I suspect he trains like a madman at the Nightmare Factory school. 

I still hope AEW runs a G1 type tournament in the summer. Winner of that should get the All Out title shot.


----------



## omaroo

So ppv wont be shown on ITV box office anymore?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

If MJF doesn't win, i think that's a big mistake personally.

Cody can handle a loss here np they need to start building up MJF to the maximum and winning on SAT helps massively.

Have Arn turn on Cody, he's pretty useless manager anyways with Brandi back in Cody's corner.


----------



## imthegame19

Majmo_Mendez said:


> I was watching some interview with MJF from couple of days ago and he says that beating Cody would make him the no.1 contender for the belt....makes me think that Jericho might retain. MJF vs. Jericho is a money feud.


Won't do heel vs heel for title. MJF/Moxley is possible tho.


----------



## bdon

I am actually starting to envision Jericho retaining with Lance Archer costing Mox the match where they can feud over the IWGP US title. There you have a built-in story and possibly open the forbidden door even more by having the US Title defended on American soil in AEW.

Omega goes onto face Jericho at DON II.

And somewhere down the line you turn Cody heel and have him say screw the stipulation about not getting a title shot, and you have EVP vs EVP so it isn’t a typical “evil authority” storyline.

Least that’s what I’d do after talking with a friend about it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

After the shitshow today, I’m so glad I watch AEW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

omaroo said:


> So ppv wont be shown on ITV box office anymore?


ITV box office doesn’t exist 

PM me Sunday morning or get fitetv


----------



## imthegame19

With AEW 'Revolution,' WWE Rival May Have Its Own 'WrestleMania'


The upstart league, with backing from TNT and WarnerMedia, presents its biggest fight card this weekend.



www.newsweek.com





Cody mentions that Revolution could be AEW Wrestlemania or biggest ppv.










With AEW 'Revolution,' WWE Rival May Have Its Own 'WrestleMania'


The upstart league, with backing from TNT and WarnerMedia, presents its biggest fight card this weekend.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## NXT Only

I'mTheGreatest said:


> If MJF doesn't win, i think that's a big mistake personally.
> 
> Cody can handle a loss here np they need to start building up MJF to the maximum and winning on SAT helps massively.
> 
> Have Arn turn on Cody, he's pretty useless manager anyways with Brandi back in Cody's corner.


Another person turns on Cody? God no.

They’re building up the Nightmare Family little by little.


----------



## Prosper

imthegame19 said:


> Cody mentions that Revolution could be AEW Wrestlemania or biggest ppv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AEW 'Revolution,' WWE Rival May Have Its Own 'WrestleMania'
> 
> 
> The upstart league, with backing from TNT and WarnerMedia, presents its biggest fight card this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Nahhh Cody give that honor to All In or All Out.


----------



## Cult03

imthegame19 said:


> Cody mentions that Revolution could be AEW Wrestlemania or biggest ppv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AEW 'Revolution,' WWE Rival May Have Its Own 'WrestleMania'
> 
> 
> The upstart league, with backing from TNT and WarnerMedia, presents its biggest fight card this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Lol they don't know. They throwing stuff at the wall and seeing what sticks. They need to create a big event, All In sounds like a mid range event.


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> Another person turns on Cody? God no.
> 
> They’re building up the Nightmare Family little by little.


People are talking about Archer attacking Moxley. But that feels like overkill. When Inner Circle already has Hager out there and Jericho already brought in hired gun in Cobb. Not to mention people saw Moxley/Archer already less then two Months ago at Wrestle Kingdom.


That said MJF already has shown that he will pay people for help in Butcher and Blade. So after Cody overcame odds showing he could take lashes and beat Wardlow in steel cage. You would think MJF would have plan up his sleeve. Could Archer be MJF hired gun to cost Cody the match?


----------



## The Principal

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs MJF will happen, but probably at the end of Jericho's run. Jericho probably already has it booked in his mind. It won't need a title belt.


I think that needs to be Jericho’s last feud as a full time wrestler in AEW (probably still a year and a half or more away). Jericho can turn face, maybe by feuding with Sammy and breaking up the Inner Circle. Then he tries to make MJF his next protégé. MJF doesn’t go for it and instead tries to make Jericho look like an old, washed up idiot. Jericho still gets the upper hand on a few occasions and outsmarts MJF. He continues to use heel tactics even though he is massively over with the crowd. That leads to Jericho’s last match as a full timer (DoN 4 in 2022). MJF wins in a symbolic passing of the top heel torch.


----------



## The Principal

tweenerdemeanor said:


> I would personally love if Brandy turned on Cody and went to MJFs corner because that's the swerve the wrestling world needs, but don't think anyone has the balls to pull that off in the internet era.


That just sounds too much like a Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline.


----------



## taker1986

That's me purchased the PPV. I was only £15 ($19) on Fite TV.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking great card!!!


----------



## RBrooks

So, the card is pretty stacked, looks like. 

1) Chris Jericho (c) vs. Jon Moxley - let's just say this feud hasn't impressed me at all. Both Jericho and Moxley weren't given enough time to cut some good promos. They needed to have some heated conversations, I expected both guys tear each other apart on the mic, but we never saw this. Instead it was a lame eye angle, which by the way when is Mox gonna lose that eye-patch? The IC gaining up on Moxley was simply boring. I expected something better out of this level talents like Chris and Mox. Maybe this will continue, I don't know. But to me, feud didn't feel personal at all. 

As of now, I expect Moxley to win. If Archer is interfering and costing him the match, then fuck this. I don't like Archer, I don't get why everybody praises him. I was never impressed with him in the ring, from what I've seen. And even if he improved in the ring, he's still bad as hell on the mic, and he looks like an absolute idiot with that hair. I get that they need big guys, but I'd rather have Moxley feud with Brodie Lee instead. Other then that, I think the match won't be good, it's not some hardcore match where they could hide Jericho's weakness of being bad in the ring these days. It's probably gonna be slow and boring. 

What I think might be happening is Moxley wins the title, then defends at PPV against MJF (who'll become the #1 contender by beating Cody), then defends at PPV against Page (who'll turn heel and feud with Omega), and then loses to Omega, who'll complete his redemption storyline. Maybe that's not the plan, but that's how I see it. If Mox loses, then who is challenging Jericho? They don't have anybody, who he's not beat. It has to be Moxley, he's their biggest star. And dragging this feud for another 3 months just seems like a waste now. 

2) Cody vs. MJF - another case of not such a great feud, but it's far better than Mox vs Jericho. I was disappointing of these guys not having ONE promo-segment together. I mean, why? MJF never straight up told us, why he did what he did. They should've done some one-on-one heated verbal confrontation, but - as with Mox vs Jericho feud - for whatever reason this company doesn't do it, when it needs to be done, with people that can do it. I hope they fix it, because I'm rooting for the company to succeed, and those segments just seem like an obvious things to do, instead the opportunities were missed. 

MJF should win this, by any means necessary, and then challenge Mox for the title. I hope that is the plan. 

3) Hangman Page and Kenny Omega (c) vs. The Young Bucks - this is the most interesting thing on the show, and it's just amazes me. I think it's because I was mildly disappointed in both main event feuds, so this became something decent, if not very good to me. First of all, Page is killing it lately. He's the star here. I didn't like that bickering segment with 4 guys in a sit-down with Jim Ross that much, but I get what they're going for. 

I demand a turn in this match. Something needs to happen. I think they should go the obvious route and have Page turn. He just acts like a heel, anyway, just look at that sit-down. He's bitter as hell, behaves like a teenage girl who's always offended. I mean, Bucks are douche-bags too, character-wise, but the intention here is portray Page as a bitter one. Maybe they'll pull a swerve. Omega could be sick of all the bickering and just beat the hell out of all the guys. Bucks could screw them both and turn heel, because they are "the best" or they feel like it, and they want to be champs. It would make sense too, they are unlikable anyway, you always want to punch them. But that won't accomplish anything. Omega vs Page is the direction, so one of them is turning, and I bet it's Page. Omega is top babyface level talent, they don't want to screw this up just for a swerve. Page is turning, and I hope it's on PPV, because I'm paying money for it and I want to see some meaningful things happen, lol. 

4) Jake Hager vs. Dustin Rhodes - funny thing is Dustin is a hundred times more talented than Hager, even being that old. Dustin is great, honestly. But I get that they want to push this "new young guy", even though Hager is not new, nor he is young. This will probably be a 10-minute match at best, Hager obviously wins. 

5) Darby Allin vs. Sammy Guevara - nice little feud, Sammy is naturally unlikable, and Darby has superstar potential. I hope Darby wins, he has a lot more to offer to the company than Sammy. And he doesn't win big matches ever, so at least give him this.

6) Nyla Rose (c) vs. Kris Statlander - don't care about that one. I guess Nyla wins. 

7) PAC vs. Orange Cassidy - don't understand, what is this doing on PPV. Pac deserves better, especially after losing 2 times back-to-back to Omega. I guess it could be a good comedy match.


----------



## NXT Only

imthegame19 said:


> People are talking about Archer attacking Moxley. But that feels like overkill. When Inner Circle already has Hager out there and Jericho already brought in hired gun in Cobb. Not to mention people saw Moxley/Archer already less then two Months ago at Wrestle Kingdom.
> 
> 
> That said MJF already has shown that he will pay people for help in Butcher and Blade. So after Cody overcame odds showing he could take lashes and beat Wardlow in steel cage. You would think MJF would have plan up his sleeve. Could Archer be MJF hired gun to cost Cody the match?


What would Arn’s price be? His motivation would be questionable unless it’s heat from his past with Dusty but even then feels like it would be forced a bit.

I want MJF to get Cody so heated he loses control and doesn’t listen to Arn and it costs him the match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Namaste ?

it looks like a fine card and I excited for fine wrestling


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I've seen this fairly interesting idea....Bucks and Omega turn on Page, Page then brings in Revival as his back up in May. We then get Bucks vs Revival and Page vs Omega on the next PPV.


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> What would Arn’s price be? His motivation would be questionable unless it’s heat from his past with Dusty but even then feels like it would be forced a bit.
> 
> I want MJF to get Cody so heated he loses control and doesn’t listen to Arn and it costs him the match.


I think it would be better if him and Arn just have a disagreement. Then decide to go separate ways. With Arn putting himself with monster like Archer or Brodie Lee.


----------



## omaroo

Pre show also gona be on fite tv and br live?


----------



## Jedah

Clique said:


>


I really don't know why PAC vs. Orange Cassidy is happening there, but otherwise the card looks concise and compact.

I just don't get the feeling that Moxley is winning yet. There's probably gonna be a screw job finish.

MJF beats Cody.

The tag title match is the hardest to predict. Is it too soon for Hangman to turn on Omega? They just won the titles after all. Guess I'll slightly favor the Bucks, unfortunately, but it's a tossup.

Hager wins.

Nyla wins, unfortunately, even though Statlander is many times better. This is a pure filler match with no build at all. So far, the division hasn't gotten better since Riho's reign ended, contrary to many opinions here. Still early, though. Hopefully Shida wins the title in May.

Darby wins.

And PAC wins, obviously.


----------



## BigCy

Call me petty but I was going to get the PPV if they announced another title but since they haven't I won't. The card does look pretty good except I would think they would add 1 or 2 more matches considering it's $50 US. 

Jericho to retain over Mox
Cody's Ego over MJF 
Omega/Page over Bucks
Rose over Statlander
All-In over Guevarra
PAC over Freshly Squeezed
Hager over Dustin
Exalted One makes appearance/reveal (thinking Lance Archer even though it doesn't make a lot of sense)


----------



## Geeee

Predictions:

-Moxley def Jericho
-Cody def MJF
-Young Bucks def Page and Omega by some heel shit
-Nyla def Statlander
-Dark Order def SCU
-Hager def Dustin
-Allin def Guevara
-PAC def Orange Cassidy

Maybe too many happy endings?


----------



## Buhalovski

I think both heels have to win.

Its too early for Jericho to drop the title and MJF cant afford a lose right now. I dont think they are doing it tho, having big rematches all the time is a WWE thing


----------



## imthegame19

Tsvetoslava said:


> I think both heels have to win.
> 
> Its too early for Jericho to drop the title and MJF cant afford a lose right now. I dont think they are doing it tho, having big rematches all the time is a WWE thing


When is 6 months to soon for 49 year old wrestler to drop title. I know Jericho been great as champion. But he's not going to be any less good not holding title. It's hard to think of fresh way to go with Jericho retaining. Like if him and Moxley keep the feud going. It's gonna feel like same story they've been doing. While who else could face Jericho who he hasn't faced.


Is built up enough for big title feud at this level? So when asking ourself if it's too soon. We should really ask what's next that would keep this as good?


I think you also gotta consider that when it's time to end title run. Moxley as champion at least freshen things. You can always give title back to Jericho at Double or Nothing or later in the year.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm very interested in the PAC vs. OC match. They could go any way they want with it. If PAC kicks his ass in a minute and squashes him, that works.

Or, maybe they have OC "try" and he gets so pissed off at some point to where he's flying all over the ring with big dives. And if that happens, the crowed will be going insane.


----------



## Buhalovski

imthegame19 said:


> When is 6 months to soon for 49 year old wrestler to drop title. I know Jericho been great as champion. But he's not going to be any less good not holding title. It's hard to think of fresh way to go with Jericho retaining. Like if him and Moxley keep the feud going. It's gonna feel like same story they've been doing. While who else could face Jericho who he hasn't faced.
> 
> 
> Is built up enough for big title feud at this level? So when asking ourself if it's too soon. We should really ask what's next that would keep this as good?
> 
> 
> I think you also gotta consider that when it's time to end title run. Moxley as champion at least freshen things. You can always give title back to Jericho at Double or Nothing or later in the year.


Whats wrong with waiting 4 more months if the current reign is not getting stale and its still interesting as hell? This is not WWE, people could be as creative as they want, both Moxley and Jericho can keep the feud for one more PPV. Idk, I just dont want to end.


----------



## omaroo

Moxley is red hot. He needs to take the title of Jericho. Would be a mistake to keep it on Jericho which would derail Moxleys momentum.

Really looking forward to the ppv. Could be ppv of rhe year.


----------



## RiverFenix

Better to leave the party too early than too late.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BigCy said:


> Call me petty but I was going to get the PPV if they announced another title but since they haven't I won't. The card does look pretty good except I would think they would add 1 or 2 more matches considering it's $50 US.
> 
> Jericho to retain over Mox
> Cody's Ego over MJF
> Omega/Page over Bucks
> Rose over Statlander
> All-In over Guevarra
> PAC over Freshly Squeezed
> Hager over Dustin
> Exalted One makes appearance/reveal (thinking Lance Archer even though it doesn't make a lot of sense)


has any secondary title ever held ‘i would’ve ordered the ppv if it was launched’ import?

that is a lofty honour if the rest of the card couldn’t swing you


----------



## imthegame19

Tsvetoslava said:


> Whats wrong with waiting 4 more months if the current reign is not getting stale and its still interesting as hell? This is not WWE, people could be as creative as they want, both Moxley and Jericho can keep the feud for one more PPV. Idk, I just dont want to end.


If they are gonna do rematch. It feels fresher if Jericho chasing him. We already saw 7 or 8 weeks of Moxley wrestling whole Inner Circle. While getting injuries and beat downs. 


So it doesn't have to end. They can do rematch. But freshen things up a bit with Jericho having to earn rematch vs Moxley. Then make Jericho have to face Moxley in some gimmick match.


I just feel like doing something like that. Then watching Moxley have to overcome the odds and Inner Circle again would get old. Yes that would be fine if next ppv was in 30 or even 40 something days. But they have 12 Dynamites between ppvs. So I think it's best to go with freshes angle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Predictions

Mox v Jericho > Jericho retains with shenanigans 
Bucks turn & win (maybe Kenny turns with them) - I am actually imagining a finger poke of doom scenario. Kenny attacks Hangman from behind and lays down for the pin. (this is not what I WANT to happen - but I think it might)

Those are my big calls

Then:

Nyla Wins
Darby Wins
Pac wins - but the match is competitive after OC starts to 'try'
Dark Order wins / Daniels does not join
MJF wins

..... mmmmm..... that's too many heels winning

ok.... Mox wins to cap the night off and send people home happy


----------



## imthegame19

I'd be surprised if both MJF and Jericho win. I think we will have one of the baby faces win out of top two matches. Especially since you got face vs face in Bucks/Omega and Page. While I would be surprised if Pac or Hager lose.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

imthegame19 said:


> I'd be surprised if both MJF and Jericho win. I think we will have one of the baby faces win out of top two matches. Especially since you got face vs face in Bucks/Omega and Page. While I would be surprised if Pac or Hager lose.


ahhh, forgot about Dustin v Hager

Jake is beating him in less than 5 min.


----------



## Jazminator

The top three matches - Jericho/Mox, Cody/MJF and Bucks/Omega&Hangman - I have no idea who's going to win or what's going to happen. That's what makes these matches so interesting to me. It's going to be fun to find out.

Sammy vs Darby is going to be amazing, I'm sure. And Pac vs Cassidy is going to be fun. (Judging my YouTube reactions, the addition of this match has made a lot of people planning to purchase the PPV.)

The only match I'm not really feeling is Nyla vs Statlander.

Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## BigCy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> has any secondary title ever held ‘i would’ve ordered the ppv if it was launched’ import?
> 
> that is a lofty honour if the rest of the card couldn’t swing you


Probably not haha. I love me some title belts! Honestlyit's mostly the price but I've been salivating for another belt for a while and told my self I would shell out 50 bones if they announced a TV belt or something prior to it. If it was say 20 or less I would do it even if no belt was announced.


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho should have an Ace up his sleeve but Mox should prepared with a joker of his own.

Could see a high profile debut or turn of events in the main event.

Either way just give me a great story


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT Only said:


> Jericho should have an Ace up his sleeve but Mox should prepared with a joker of his own.
> 
> Could see a high profile debut or turn of events in the main event.
> 
> Either way just give me a great story


If Jeff Cobb signs with the company he could be used. IC is banned from ringside, but Jericho thinks he has an ace up his sleeve - mercenary Jeff Cobb, who isn't officially part of the IC. He hits the ring, when the referee is knocked out but hits Jericho not Moxley. Moxley goes on to win with the story being Moxley paid Cobb more.


----------



## imthegame19

I can't wait to see Revolution live in person tomorrow! Here's my predictions...

Pre show 
Dark Order vs SCU-Winner Dark Order 

Nyla Rose vs Kris Statlander-Winner Nyla Rose 

Pac vs Orange Cassidy-Winner Pac

Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara-Winner Darby Allin

Jake Hager vs Dustin Rhodes-Winner Jake Hager

Kenny Omega&Adam Page vs Young Bucks -Winner Kenny Omega&Adam Page 

MJF vs Cody Rhodes-Winner MJF

Jon Moxley vs Chris Jericho-Winner Jon Moxley


----------



## Chan Hung

Great card, i was a tad disappointed with the last ppv, but i'm giving this one a shot. Solid card, should be great. Can't wait. Also maybe we get an interesting debut lol


----------



## Oracle

Chan Hung said:


> Great card, i was a tad disappointed with the last ppv, but i'm giving this one a shot. Solid card, should be great. Can't wait. Also maybe we get an interesting debut lol


Think we see the exalted one but not a face reveal


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BigCy said:


> Probably not haha. I love me some title belts! Honestlyit's mostly the price but I've been salivating for another belt for a while and told my self I would shell out 50 bones if they announced a TV belt or something prior to it. If it was say 20 or less I would do it even if no belt was announced.


yeah - i admit 50 is steep.

on Fite it is 20 (GBP) - which is kinda the sweet spot IMO


----------



## The Wood

Wait, are they really doing Pac vs. Orange Cassidy? Good lord, as much as I love Pac, this will probably be the moment that AEW jumps the shark.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

*Mox vs. Jericho: I could see a scenario where Mox gets screwed and Jericho retains until Double or Nothing in May. This feud has been that entertaining where I wouldn't mind seeing it go another 3 months. Plus it feels like Jericho could have a longer title reign.

All that being said, this does feel like the right time for Mox to win. And even if the feud has been entertaining, it's a risk to keep it going for another 3 months. It does make you wonder where Jericho and the IC go next. Jericho without the title feels lost in AEW and the IC instantly lose that credibility. So again, there are risks on both sides, but I think Mox takes this:

*Winner: Mox*

*Cody vs. MJF: Like.....MJF has to win this, right? I mean it's not like his career is over if he doesn't, though we've seen what's happened to Shawn Spears after losing to Cody.......kidding. I mean even if MJF loses he won't go that far down the card. But for MJF to lose after putting Cody through hell for the last month? That just makes him look like a chump.

*Winner: MJF*

*Omega/Hangman vs. Bucks: This is a hard one to predict for me. Initially I thought The Bucks would win for sure. But after that sitdown interview, I'm not so sure. This is the kind of story that hasn't had a true face or heel and has been great at showing shades of grey. Everyone here is guilty of something. But, the freaking Bucks like the assholes they are tried to bury Hangman because he wants to leave the group. So if anyone feels like the heels here they do.

On one hand it feels like the Bucks need to win those belts. On the other, it still feels like Hangman has something to prove. So....I don't really. I'll say somehow, Omega and Hangman retain.

*Winners: Omega/Hangman*

Hager vs. Dustin: Hager needs to win here. So the winner isn't in doubt. I just wonder how Hager will look out there and these 2 will mesh. This would be a match to keep on the shorter side.

*Winner: Hager*

Nyla vs. Statlander: This is weird one for me. I really like Statlander, but I can't see them having Nyla drop the belt already. So, I've got Nyla winning. Only question is how do they mesh in the ring. I know both women can work well with smaller women, but I don't know how 2 bigger girls will work together.

*Winner: Nyla*

Allin vs. Guevara: This is a great undercard match. I would love it if this opened the show. Guevara is a guy who feels like he needs a win, but Darby feels like the guy they are building around, so I'm picking him to win:

*Winner: Allin*

SCU vs. Dark Order: Haven't been really feeling the Dark Order at all but they're banking on that Exalted One coming through. I expect some big tease tonight for him, and as a result Dark Order take the win.

*Winners: Dark Order*

PAC vs. OC: This match could end a complete squash by PAC or (and what I hope happens) OC starts "trying", gets really pissed, and dives all over the ring. But either way, PAC wins.

*Winner: PAC*


----------



## The Wood

OC is going to get waaaaaay too much in on Pac. The crowd will go nuts and Meltzer will champion it, the wider fan-base will roll their eyes. Gifs and people laughing at it will be mistaken as people genuinely having an emotional connection to it. AEW will continue not to grow and things will be the same or a little bit worse.


----------



## RiverFenix

One bit of fall out from a MJF win and Jericho loss is there could be more interaction between the two as both would be in the title picture for a shot at Moxley. I'd never put them in the ring against each other until that full on feud is ready and Jericho has his magnum opus storyline written for it. But just keep teasing it and planting seeds. 

But this could be accomplished with Jericho retaining and MJF beating Cody and then MJF claiming #1 contendership and Mox and PAC and Omega all in his way.

I still think I go with Moxley vs Jericho II at Double or Nothing regardless of who is holding the title. Mox leaving with the title that night whether he came with it or not.


----------



## Geeee

The Wood said:


> OC is going to get waaaaaay too much in on Pac. The crowd will go nuts and Meltzer will champion it, the wider fan-base will roll their eyes. Gifs and people laughing at it will be mistaken as people genuinely having an emotional connection to it. AEW will continue not to grow and things will be the same or a little bit worse.


I've heard that Orange Cassidy is a top merch seller for AEW. Probably making them more money than PAC. Therefore, in an objective meritocracy you could argue OC should get the win here LOL


----------



## ElTerrible

This feels like a true genuine build PPV. All matches have a meaning. Orange Cassidy´s match has been build up for five months and people claim it´s thrown together at the last minutes. LOL. OC strolling to the ring in IDGAF mode after the intense Pac has lost a brilliant long match is LITERALLY perfect storytelling. That´s not a last-minute decision.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

ElTerrible said:


> This feels like a true genuine build PPV. All matches have a meaning. Orange Cassidy´s match has been build up for five months and people claim it´s thrown together at the last minutes. LOL. OC strolling to the ring in IDGAF mode after the intense Pac has lost a brilliant long match is LITERALLY perfect storytelling. That´s not a last-minute decision.


RT I was literally coming into the thread to say the time thing. I’m hyped.


----------



## omaroo

Really pumped for this ppv. Sadly cant say that about WWE anymore or Wrestlemania despite it being the biggest event in wrestling.

Hope it is PPV of the year.

Be good to have a debut or two on the show also.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is there a buy in match?


----------



## Aedubya

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is there a buy in match?


I thought it was SCU v Dark Order


----------



## RiverFenix

omaroo said:


> Really pumped for this ppv. Sadly cant say that about WWE anymore or Wrestlemania despite it being the biggest event in wrestling.
> 
> Hope it is PPV of the year.
> 
> Be good to have a debut or two on the show also.


It's the four month build time. WWE builds WM in basically the same 3-4 week window it does for all PPV's - well outside the RR winners. But titles change hands weeks out, legends come back and inserted into top programs. Sure the card is stacked, but it all blends in and nothing stands out as a result. Sometimes less is more. It's more the spectacle than the matches, like Superbowl is more about the spectacle and less about the game. Hundreds of millions watch the Superbowl afterall and if they really cared about the outcome or the teams they'd have watched during the season and playoffs as well - which obviously isn't the case.


----------



## CRCC

Good card and build I'm excited.

None of the Rhodes brothers can go over. I can live with any result in the other matches.


----------



## omaroo

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's the four month build time. WWE builds WM in basically the same 3-4 week window it does for all PPV's - well outside the RR winners. But titles change hands weeks out, legends come back and inserted into top programs. Sure the card is stacked, but it all blends in and nothing stands out as a result. Sometimes less is more. It's more the spectacle than the matches, like Superbowl is more about the spectacle and less about the game. Hundreds of millions watch the Superbowl afterall and if they really cared about the outcome or the teams they'd have watched during the season and playoffs as well - which obviously isn't the case.


Personally I think from next year they should do 6 PPVs. Perfect sweet both.

8 weeks is enough time to build towards PPVs.

Just feel with 4 PPVs a year can drag on some weeks.


----------



## zkorejo

I'm so hyped for it. I wasn't even this hyped for Full Gear for some reason.

Just saw the C2E2 interview of Cody and YBs, seems like there will be a new stage for Revolution, and pretty sure they hinted at a video package for War Games at probably the next PPV. I can see Elite and Darby Allin vs InnerCircle and MJF in the works for it.

Predictions:
Cody wins against MJF
YBs win the tag titles from Omega and Page
Mox wins the title from Jericho
Darby beats Sammy
Pac beats OC
Hager beats Dustin


----------



## RiverFenix

omaroo said:


> Personally I think from next year they should do 6 PPVs. Perfect sweet both.
> 
> 8 weeks is enough time to build towards PPVs.
> 
> Just feel with 4 PPVs a year can drag on some weeks.


I'd rather just add in television specials if they could get the Saturday Night timeslot from TNT. "Saturday Night's Main Event" shows were great as a kid. Also with the $50 price tag on PPVs I think they need to be few and far between and kept special as possible. AEW's equivalent to SNME's could basically be small PPV's but with commercials. 2-2.5 hour events live on 2-3 Saturday's a year. 4-5 match card with little backstage or promo stuff.


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> I've heard that Orange Cassidy is a top merch seller for AEW. Probably making them more money than PAC. * Therefore, in an objective meritocracy you could argue OC should get the win here LOL*


How dare you put something like that into the Universe. If PAC doesn't wreck OC tonight, then I riot.


----------



## RiverFenix

One booking issue with Moxley potentially winning the title is will AEW start giving away free tv title matches when they initially wanted title shots to be few and far between to build up the prestige of title fights? Jericho could have a Dynamite presence being with the IC or teaming with Sammy or whatever. 

Without the title you can put him in random matches to write him onto shows - he's fought Reynolds, Nakazawa, Janela, Darby on Dynamites for example so far. Do you just have him wrestle non-title matches?


----------



## El Hammerstone

CRCC said:


> Good card and build I'm excited.
> 
> None of the Rhodes brothers can go over. *I can live with any result in the other matches.*


Including OC going over Pac? Because I certainly couldn't get behind that.


----------



## zkorejo

I dont get why everyone feels like MJF "Cant lose this one". Ofcourse he can and he should. I dont think he has lost a single match by now. I honestly dont think he is anywhere near ready to challenge for the World title. As good as he is in terms of character/mic work, he still has room to grow and get better. He is young, why not groom him some more. Suppose MJF wins this.. then what? He challenges Mox/Jericho? Ofcourse he is not winning that one, so whats the point. In a company where there is Omega, Pac, Hangman.. I just cant see MJF winning the world title before them honestly. His time will come.. its just not now. 

Cody on the other hand (idk what some folks here have against him), lost his last big match. Got made a fool of my MJF numerous times, got embarrassed by those lashes. If MJF wins after all that shit he gave him... Cody will look like an idiot in all this. In my opinion, Cody is the one who "can't lose this one". MJF already established himself as this asshole heel, now it's time for Cody's redemption.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One booking issue with Moxley potentially winning the title is will AEW start giving away free tv title matches when they initially wanted title shots to be few and far between to build up the prestige of title fights? Jericho could have a Dynamite presence being with the IC or teaming with Sammy or whatever.
> 
> Without the title you can put him in random matches to write him onto shows - he's fought Reynolds, Nakazawa, Janela, Darby on Dynamites for example so far. Do you just have him wrestle non-title matches?


It could be why they have had Moxley having so many singles matches going into ppv. Since he would have less as champion. But my guess is few more title tv matches on tv and more tag matches for Moxley. Mixed with a few non title ones.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody wins. MJF wants a re-match. Cody says only in "A Match Beyond" at Double or Nothing II.


----------



## bdon

Cody looks like a Star after the stipulations. You have built him up to be willing to do anything.

Now you build up MJF as someone who may have played the cowardly lion, but in giving him the win, you give him even more heat.


----------



## Erik.

Most excited I've been for any wrestling PPV since Double or Nothing


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> Cody looks like a Star after the stipulations. You have built him up to be willing to do anything.
> 
> Now you build up MJF as someone who may have played the cowardly lion, but in giving him the win, you give him even more heat.


Yep I don't see point of building up Cody taking MJF lashes and beating you talented big guy in Wardlow. Just so Cody can beat MJF. 


It would be one thing if this was build up to Cody going for the title. But that would make no sense after just making the stip last for only one ppv. So there's no reason for Cody to win here. 

Cody built himself up looking strong in this feud. Losing to MJF by some cheating won't make Cody look weak. While win for MJF helps make him legit main event guy. So story tells me that Cody been built up. That way MJF can get the rub with the win.


----------



## JBLGOAT

I see *Mox *wining with the broken nose setting up a rematch.

*MJF. *I just think storyline wise it's more interesting that way.

*Young Bucks *with Omega turning on Hangman.

*Hager.

Nyla Rose.

Allin/Gueverra. Either way.

PAC. Although there's a small possibility of a OC win.

Dark Order. *Their gimmick depends on them being booked strong unless there's some way to look strong even in defeat i.e. debut of exalted one, adding more members.


----------



## omaroo

What time is pre show in the UK.

Looks like will be watching on mobile screen lol.


----------



## El Hammerstone

omaroo said:


> What time is pre show in the UK.
> 
> Looks like will be watching on mobile screen lol.


Pre-show can be seen here:


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Predictions
Buy-In

Dark Order: Christopher Daniels betrays his friends and joins but not as the Exalted One only if Matt Hardy isn't joining AEW.

Main 

Statlander: I think they wanted to put the title on Kris when she faced Riho originally but then the other booking happened so they went in another direction with Nyla. I am not confident about this whatsoever.

I could see some hot potato happening with the title between the two of them leading until Double or Nothing where Shida or Baker are the 1 contender.

Hager: First match and has been portrayed as this dominant enforcer, undefeated MMA star.

Darby Allin: Needs to win prominent matches to remain like a threat for future championship matches, whether that be for World or an eventual secondary singles. I know you could say the same about Sammy, but I think Darby needs it more then Guevara.

Orange Cassidy: Now before people start freaking out and cry I am burying Pac, let me explain myself; I don't think OC is winning the match straght up, more like he wins because Pac refuses to release The Brutalizer after OC reaches the ropes. I think this will be an legitimate fight and not the weak kicks stuff we have seen on Dynamite, which will surprise Pac, catching him off guard and increasingly frustrate him as the match goes on. He assumed this would be a cake walk( pie walk if JR is reading this) due to how OC has been since being in AEW.

This match has been building since Pac beat Trent and attacked OC the first time on an episode of Dynamite months ago.

Young Bucks: The line Matt said during the sit down on Dynamite this week really stuck out to me,

' After the match is over, we are going to shake hands. The Elite is stronger than any titles'

I am paraphrasing as best I can but that seemed an important line to me. I think Kenny Omega and the Bucks are turning on Hangman tonight and after the match is over and the Bucks are the new Champions, Matt, Nick and Kenny are all going to shake each other's hands(over Page?) and maybe have Being the Elite song play as the three leave the ring together.

MJF: Cody's wins were getting through the stipulations to get this match. I don't think Arn or Brandy turns but MJF doesn't win clean either. I see MJF using the Diamond Ring to beat Cody.

Moxley: If Moxley doesn't win after Jericho almost took his eye, what was the point? You can have Jericho chase the belt trying to win it back if you want to continue the feud.

I don't think Archer will interfere in this match because then AEW will have to acknowledge their history in New Japan as the reason and motivation for doing so and I don't think Khan wants to do that. Unless this means their is a AEW/NJPW partnership coming. Then in that case, yeah.



* Just in case*

Buy- in

Britt Baker versus Shanna or Yuka. 

Baker: Curbstomped both of them and for there to be no payback for that is hard to believe in AEW. I would have Baker win and attack whoever it is and have the other come down to save the other only for Mel to reappear as Baker's 'assistant' and the two beat up Shanna and Yuka. Leaving them lying in the ring.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I’m calling it now. If Moxley beats Jericho, PAC will be the next man to win the World title. This is based off what it seems like long term planning. PAC lost to Moxley for the #1 contender. PAC lost to Omega. PAC has been having a slow build through promos and segments. It’s coming.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Just ordered this and I haven't been this excited for a PPV is years. I really like the build with just about all of these matches. I am really looking forward to Cody/MJF to see how it plays out. I saw someone posted something about Cody snapping like Bret Hart did at Summerslam 93 and getting himself DQ'ed and I could see that. Most of these matches I feel could go either way and make sense.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Just ordered this and I haven't been this excited for a PPV is years. I really like the build with just about all of these matches. I am really looking forward to Cody/MJF to see how it plays out. I saw someone posted something about Cody snapping like Bret Hart did at Summerslam 93 and getting himself DQ'ed and I could see that. Most of these matches I feel could go either way and make sense.


We haven’t seen this level of unpredictability in YEARS. it’s so fucking fresh.


----------



## RiverFenix

optikk sucks said:


> We haven’t seen this level of unpredictability in YEARS. it’s so fucking fresh.


Because the next PPV isn't until late May. So these results are not already building to the next PPV's card. Basically anything can happen at this one and the DoN II card can be built from the ground up if necessary.


----------



## RKing85

gutted that I have to miss this live tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just realised

they’ve been ‘alive‘ for over a year / bunch of PPVs, 5 months of tv

and they are putting on a major PPV - and ALL of the matches are ‘first-timer’ matches

not a single rematch in sight

that is good booking and building


----------



## Pippen94

ripcitydisciple said:


> Predictions
> Buy-In
> 
> Dark Order: Christopher Daniels betrays his friends and joins but not as the Exalted One only if Matt Hardy isn't joining AEW.
> 
> Main
> 
> Statlander: I think they wanted to put the title on Kris when she faced Riho originally but then the other booking happened so they went in another direction with Nyla. I am not confident about this whatsoever.
> 
> I could see some hot potato happening with the title between the two of them leading until Double or Nothing where Shida or Baker are the 1 contender.
> 
> Hager: First match and has been portrayed as this dominant enforcer, undefeated MMA star.
> 
> Darby Allin: Needs to win prominent matches to remain like a threat for future championship matches, whether that be for World or an eventual secondary singles. I know you could say the same about Sammy, but I think Darby needs it more then Guevara.
> 
> Orange Cassidy: Now before people start freaking out and cry I am burying Pac, let me explain myself; I don't think OC is winning the match straght up, more like he wins because Pac refuses to release The Brutalizer after OC reaches the ropes. I think this will be an legitimate fight and not the weak kicks stuff we have seen on Dynamite, which will surprise Pac, catching him off guard and increasingly frustrate him as the match goes on. He assumed this would be a cake walk( pie walk if JR is reading this) due to how OC has been since being in AEW.
> 
> This match has been building since Pac beat Trent and attacked OC the first time on an episode of Dynamite months ago.
> 
> Young Bucks: The line Matt said during the sit down on Dynamite this week really stuck out to me,
> 
> ' After the match is over, we are going to shake hands. The Elite is stronger than any titles'
> 
> I am paraphrasing as best I can but that seemed an important line to me. I think Kenny Omega and the Bucks are turning on Hangman tonight and after the match is over and the Bucks are the new Champions, Matt, Nick and Kenny are all going to shake each other's hands(over Page?) and maybe have Being the Elite song play as the three leave the ring together.
> 
> MJF: Cody's wins were getting through the stipulations to get this match. I don't think Arn or Brandy turns but MJF doesn't win clean either. I see MJF using the Diamond Ring to beat Cody.
> 
> Moxley: If Moxley doesn't win after Jericho almost took his eye, what was the point? You can have Jericho chase the belt trying to win it back if you want to continue the feud.
> 
> I don't think Archer will interfere in this match because then AEW will have to acknowledge their history in New Japan as the reason and motivation for doing so and I don't think Khan wants to do that. Unless this means their is a AEW/NJPW partnership coming. Then in that case, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> * Just in case*
> 
> Buy- in
> 
> Britt Baker versus Shanna or Yuka.
> 
> Baker: Curbstomped both of them and for there to be no payback for that is hard to believe in AEW. I would have Baker win and attack whoever it is and have the other come down to save the other only for Mel to reappear as Baker's 'assistant' and the two beat up Shanna and Yuka. Leaving them lying in the ring.


Agree with all except statlander - think it's too early for title run, but you never know.
Not sure about buck either. I think Page should turn whenever match beyond takes place.


----------



## omaroo

Wonder if the PPV set will be unique in any way. Hope it is.


----------



## FatAbomination

Moxley has to win.

It's absolutely disgusting to see how many people want stupid shit like Chris Jericho to win via Lance Archer interference, or a fucking DQ finish. Like my god, I just paid $50 for this show, give me a satisfying finish, not some WWE dog shit.


----------



## Prosper

FatAbomination said:


> Moxley has to win.
> 
> It's absolutely disgusting to see how many people want stupid shit like Chris Jericho to win via Lance Archer interference, or a fucking DQ finish. Like my god, I just paid $50 for this show, give me a satisfying finish, not some WWE dog shit.


I honestly think that’s another reason that Mox wins. With the PPV being $50 you want to give people the best experience possible. Moxley winning would only help in making people feel they got their money’s worth and a big moment to go along with it.


----------



## FatAbomination

prosperwithdeen said:


> I honestly think that’s another reason that Mox wins. With the PPV being $50 you want to give people the best experience possible. Moxley winning would only help in making people feel they got their money’s worth and a big moment to go along with it.


Moxley has been built up tremendously, he needs to get the win and revenge on Jericho directly. He loses a lot off a loss, Jericho does not, and if they do a rematch, it should be Moxley defending.

Plus, Jericho has gone through everyone at this point, Omega, Hangman, Cody, Darby, Scorpio. There aren't that many contenders, and Moxley as champion revitalizes the top of the card(Jericho's been a phenomenal champion, but contenders are running thin).

With Moxley as champion, you've got potential programs with Archer, Hangman, Omega(never had a straight singles match), PAC, MJF, Hager, Wardlow(Good TV match), Jericho in a rematch. I'm probably forgetting a couple too.

It just opens up the top of the card so much, Moxley is the slam dunk winner here, any other outcome and I will be disappointed, and again, not a slight on Jericho, but when it's time, it's time.


----------



## The Wood

I think they are going to go with Moxley winning the belt and someone going after Jericho. They'll be too scared to upset the only fan-base they have, who doggedly want what they want and will turn on things fast if they don't get them. It's not time for Jericho to lose, but if he retains people will whine. I can see Cody costing Jericho here so that they can set up something between The Elite and The Inner Circle for Double or Nothing. I got eerily close to predicting the end of MJF/Cody, right down to the towel throw (I said scarf throw). I'm thinking that there are shenanigans with referees getting knocked out left, right and center, so Cody comes out with a referee shirt on, Jericho gets in his face and Cody has enough and "helps" Mox win the belt. 

I would love to see Dustin Rhodes beat Hager, but I'm pretty sure they're going to put Hager over and keep the Inner Circle relatively strong. But I'm going to go with my heart and suggest that Hager slips on a banana peel and Dustin wins. They can either give Dustin a TV title shot against Jericho and have them hurt him there, or Hager can get his heat back after losing. 

I've kind of automatically thought that Cody would win the match against MJF, but if they are heading towards a War Games, then I can see MJF being set up as the challenger to Moxley. I can see Cody putting MJF over and then moving into the Jericho program away from the belt. Cody winning wouldn't be shocking though. It really doesn't matter. 

Page & Omega retain the Tag Team Titles. Why move them around that much? Page can kind of somewhat cheat without Omega knowing. 

Sammy Guevara is there to get beaten. Darby Allin wins, because they love the cunt.

Nyla Rose retains her belt. 

Pac beats Orange Cassidy, but the damage is done when Cassidy fights back. People will call this a success, but I guarantee it does more damage than what people think. 

Kazarian turns on Christopher Daniels & Scorpio Sky to become the new leader of The Dark Order. A lot of people think it will be Daniels, but I can see them "swerving" people and making it Kazarian. They've run through Kazarian & Sky as a team, so now they'll try something else. Sky & Daniels might work together occasionally, but I think Sky will get a bigger singles push while Daniels will work sporadically.


----------



## FatAbomination

^That Moxley/Jericho booking sounds fucking horrendous.

Moxley wins clean, inner circle guys could come out but Moxley ALONE fights them off, this is how you get a face over. None of this over complicated trash.


----------



## Bubz

This card rules. Very good feeling being excited for a ppv.


----------



## Bosnian21

I’m interested to see how they go about the main event. If Moxley wins, you have to wonder who his next challenger is. A built up Pac or MJF would be most likely— would either if those suffice for a DoN main event?

(Imo, Moxley-MJF for DoN could be great. Pac would be good but not sure how much that would effevt PPV sales)

I’m also interested to see if they have some sort of Elite-Inner Circle faction war tease again. They teased it during the early days of Dynamite and haven’t revisited that potential angle since. That could be a big main event level feud for the next PPV, as well.


----------



## midgetlover69

Moxley and MJF should win today. All that really matters


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lots of spam threads appearing - hope mods are on it


----------



## Pippen94

The Wood said:


> I think they are going to go with Moxley winning the belt and someone going after Jericho. They'll be too scared to upset the only fan-base they have, who doggedly want what they want and will turn on things fast if they don't get them. It's not time for Jericho to lose, but if he retains people will whine. I can see Cody costing Jericho here so that they can set up something between The Elite and The Inner Circle for Double or Nothing. I got eerily close to predicting the end of MJF/Cody, right down to the towel throw (I said scarf throw). I'm thinking that there are shenanigans with referees getting knocked out left, right and center, so Cody comes out with a referee shirt on, Jericho gets in his face and Cody has enough and "helps" Mox win the belt.
> 
> I would love to see Dustin Rhodes beat Hager, but I'm pretty sure they're going to put Hager over and keep the Inner Circle relatively strong. But I'm going to go with my heart and suggest that Hager slips on a banana peel and Dustin wins. They can either give Dustin a TV title shot against Jericho and have them hurt him there, or Hager can get his heat back after losing.
> 
> I've kind of automatically thought that Cody would win the match against MJF, but if they are heading towards a War Games, then I can see MJF being set up as the challenger to Moxley. I can see Cody putting MJF over and then moving into the Jericho program away from the belt. Cody winning wouldn't be shocking though. It really doesn't matter.
> 
> Page & Omega retain the Tag Team Titles. Why move them around that much? Page can kind of somewhat cheat without Omega knowing.
> 
> Sammy Guevara is there to get beaten. Darby Allin wins, because they love the cunt.
> 
> Nyla Rose retains her belt.
> 
> Pac beats Orange Cassidy, but the damage is done when Cassidy fights back. People will call this a success, but I guarantee it does more damage than what people think.
> 
> Kazarian turns on Christopher Daniels & Scorpio Sky to become the new leader of The Dark Order. A lot of people think it will be Daniels, but I can see them "swerving" people and making it Kazarian. They've run through Kazarian & Sky as a team, so now they'll try something else. Sky & Daniels might work together occasionally, but I think Sky will get a bigger singles push while Daniels will work sporadically.


You hate product but know everything about it. You should stop watching - better for your health.


----------



## Bosnian21

My predictions: 

_Pre-Show:_

*Dark Order *vs. SCU

_Main Card:_

*Pac *vs. Orange Cassidy
*Nyla Rose (c) *vs. Kris Statlander
Darby Allin vs. *Sammy Guevara
Jake Hager *vs. Dustin Rhodes
Omega/Page (c) vs. *Young Bucks
MJF *vs. Cody
Chris Jericho (c) vs. *Jon Moxley*


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## El Hammerstone

The Revolution Stage:









First Look At AEW Revolution Stage


AEW is taking over Chicago's Wintrust Arena for Revolution. We will have full coverage right here at Ringside News. Revolution is going to be a loaded




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## I'mTheGreatest

_Pre-Show:_

*Dark Order *vs. SCU

_Main Card:_

*Pac *vs. Orange Cassidy
*Nyla Rose (c) *vs. Kris Statlander
Darby Allin vs. *Sammy Guevara
Jake Hager *vs. Dustin Rhodes
Omega/Page (c) vs. *Young Bucks
MJF *vs. Cody
Chris Jericho (c) vs. *Jon Moxley* 

Winner Winner chicken dinner! 8/8 100%.


----------



## MrThortan

Man, I am stoked for this PPV. I don't really care who wins or loses. I just want some good matches and storytelling. I hope the seas are favorable for this event.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

WF should bring back betting for AEW PPVs.


----------



## AEW_19

Why did the Buy In link vanish from youtube?


----------



## MetalKiwi

It's going to be a great PPV for sure! Hyped for it


----------



## Chan Hung

Well ladies and gentlemen I just paid the $54 in the United States for the pay-per-view I hope it does not disappoint I don't think it will and we are not far from the pay-per-view beginning


----------



## sawduck

When is the pre show starting


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Where the fuck did the buy-in Youtube link go?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is Fite down for anybody else?


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is Fite down for anybody else?


It says ”waiting to start”, though there’s no countdown.


----------



## Whoanma

When does the buy-in start?


----------



## MrThortan

AEW tweeted









All Elite Wrestling @AEWrestling


AEW REVOLUTION: THE BUY IN




www.pscp.tv


----------



## Geeee

BR Live is showing something but I dunno if that's because I bought the PPV


----------



## AEW_19

REVOLUTION Buy In - Periscope for some reason All Elite Wrestling @AEWrestling


----------



## Whoanma

Pre-show in about 13 minutes, according to FITE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

He’s gonna tryyyy!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233907929205608448


----------



## taker1986

It says on the Fite countdown the show starts in 40 mins, does that include preshow


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC vs. OC tonight is probably going to be simultaneously the greatest and dumbest thing I've seen as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Whoanma

taker1986 said:


> It says on the Fite countdown the show starts in 40 mins, does that include preshow


Nope. 2 different links.


----------



## MrThortan

Moxley training with Randy Couture is a nice touch. One of my all time favorite MMA fighters.


----------



## ElTerrible

MrThortan said:


> Moxley training with Randy Couture is a nice touch. One of my all time favorite MMA fighters.


Jericho knocked out Randy Couture at the Palms. It´s on TMZ, look it up.


----------



## taker1986

Check the pop Cassidy got. This guy is over as fuck.


----------



## EMGESP

taker1986 said:


> Check the pop Cassidy got. This guy is over as fuck.


Where?


----------



## Trophies

Dark Order's theme is pretty awesome.


----------



## omaroo

Nothing is on.

What u guys watching?


----------



## Whoanma

omaroo said:


> Nothing is on.
> 
> What u guys watching?


The pre-show. Dork Order vs. SCU.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I haven't posted here for quite some time. Since having a kid, it's rare I watch wrestling live. Still, I've been really enjoying the weekly AEW TV. As it so happens, my wife and son are at my mother in law's for the night. What timing!!! Live PPV, pizza, beer, and signing into Wrestling Forum like old times. It looks different around here!!!


----------



## taker1986

EMGESP said:


> Where?


When they showed the graphic of the match.


----------



## Oracle

Whoever runs the social media for AEW are so fucking bad they still have so many problems with this shit


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

All Elite Wrestling @AEWrestling


AEW REVOLUTION: THE BUY IN




www.pscp.tv


----------



## Whoanma

I drink and I know things said:


> I haven't posted here for quite some time. Since having a kid, it's rare I watch wrestling live. Still, I've been really enjoying the weekly AEW TV. As it so happens, my wife and son are at my mother in law's for the night. What timing!!! Live PPV, pizza, beer, and signing into Wrestling Forum like old times. It looks different around here!!!


Enjoy.


----------



## ElTerrible

That´s some strength by Grayson


----------



## I drink and I know things

The revamp of Dark Order is one of the more impressive "polishing of a turd" jobs I've seen in wrestling. Still a turd though...


----------



## Trophies

Colt Cabana?!


----------



## MrThortan

Glad Dark Order got the win there. SCU just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## I drink and I know things

CABANA!!!


----------



## Whoanma

Colt Cabana and no Christopher Daniels?


----------



## Oracle

Fuck me Colt really? 

smfh


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, everything was appropriate for the pre show. I'll say it like that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait so that's it


----------



## Chan Hung

Well that was pathetic


----------



## MrThortan

Well, thankfully Colt Cobana is not the leader of the Dark Order. We can scratch him off the list.


----------



## Oracle

That was ummm pointless? 

no idea what the point of any of that was


----------



## EmbassyForever

For a second I thinking Colt's joining the Dark Order. lol

solid opener. DO really need a strong leader.


----------



## Chan Hung

That was fucking waste of time


----------



## Chan Hung

They need to pick up the pre-show because nobody's going to buy the pay-per-view based on this garbage


----------



## sawduck

Christopher Daniels is annoying


----------



## Beatles123

So daniels wasnt the exalted one. Interesting!


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> They need to pick up the pre-show because nobody's going to buy the pay-per-view based on this garbage


Disagree.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> They need to pick up the pre-show because nobody's going to buy the pay-per-view based on this garbage


Anyone watching a pre-show and basing that on whether or not they should buy a PPV is garbage.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So...that happened.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> They need to pick up the pre-show because nobody's going to buy the pay-per-view based on this garbage


Nobody will buy a PPV because of a pre-show match.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Colt Cabana haha 
Fans love the plugs lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally, Tony gets to call a PPV


----------



## ElTerrible

The Dark Order need a Captain with Charisma to rock that Hoodie.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Finally, Tony gets to call a PPV


Yes!!!!! The greatest moment our sport has ever seen!!!


----------



## Johnny Stakes

Let's go baby!


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Dark Order could be one of the better story lines after all lol 

Who would have thought that? Everyone wants to know the exalted one!


----------



## Beatles123

That Mox sign was sick!


----------



## Chan Hung

Swagger..??? Lmfao JR


----------



## TD Stinger

Hager vs. Dustin opening. Interesting choice.


----------



## Derek30

Lol JR off to a roaring start calling Hager Swagger


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito

First post, glad to be here guys.

I think Dustin/Hager being first means that the Jericho match is not ending cleanly


----------



## sawduck

Have a feeling the tag tittle match will steal the show, stacked card and its a good feeling to be excited for a ppv


----------



## epfou1

Not liking the flashing wrist bands in the crowd. Very distracting.


----------



## I drink and I know things

JR certainly does fuck up the names. His voice still fills me with nostalgia, so it's all good though.


----------



## Erik.

Set up looks awesome.


----------



## Geeee

LOL this anthem trolling with the free-EEEEEEEEE


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Time for some wrestling


----------



## RapShepard

Singer sucked lol


----------



## Geeee

Dustin face paint pretty cool looking tonight. Like a shark or something.

Hager's theme is sick...but I don't buy that Jake Hager listens to rap music.


----------



## RapShepard

Think Cody will have the match of the night. The man knows how to have a PPV worthy match.


----------



## Derek30

Loved that Hager entrance


----------



## RapShepard

Who was Dark Order leader, missed the preshow buying liquor.


----------



## Beatles123

Can we talk about how lit the crowd is?!


----------



## Oracle

Hagers theme is dope


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> Dustin face paint pretty cool looking tonight. Like a shark or something.
> 
> Hager's theme is sick...but I don't buy that Jake Hager listens to rap music.


Reminds me of the cool lower Shogun masks


----------



## RapShepard

First match is in the crowd


----------



## Derek30

Damn Hagers wife


----------



## TwistedLogic

Woah when did the forum layout change?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Oracle said:


> Hagers theme is dope


much better than when he was in wwe


----------



## RapShepard

TwistedLogic said:


> Woah when did the forum layout change?


Like the first of they year


----------



## RapShepard

latinoheat4life2 said:


> much better than when he was in wwe


Get on your knees was way better


----------



## Beatles123

Hager busted a tooth!


----------



## TwistedLogic

RapShepard said:


> Like the first of they year


Has activity been down since the change? This is a pretty slow thread compared to what you usually see on WF.


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone else think the aew logo in just white and black is way more professional feeling and less tacky? It looks big league also feels 90s lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hager is still boring af to watch.


----------



## Roxinius

TwistedLogic said:


> Has activity been down since the change? This is a pretty slow thread compared to what you usually see on WF.


yeah site traffic dropped alot


----------



## Beatles123

TwistedLogic said:


> Has activity been down since the change? This is a pretty slow thread compared to what you usually see on WF.


The new layout is ass thats why


----------



## Derek30

LOL


----------



## RapShepard

TwistedLogic said:


> Has activity been down since the change? This is a pretty slow thread compared to what you usually see on WF.


It's been super down. The rollout when bad. The site was down for multiple days at first. Down so long folk made a discord for the forum in the meantime. Then it just never really recoverd.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Anyone else think the aew logo in just white and black is way more professional feeling and less tacky? It looks big league also feels 90s lol


I get your point, prefer the gold one.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hager has a hot wife.


----------



## Oracle

Man Hager doesnt look good not gonna lie


----------



## MrThortan

Wanting Hager to win this one. Reinforces his role as an enforcer and protects his mma career.


----------



## kovs27

I can't believe I paid money to watch a Jake Hager match......in all seriousness this hasn't been bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hager going full Tyson Fury with the licking. Smh


----------



## Oracle

Struggling to run the ropes yikes


----------



## TD Stinger

Match is kind of boring if I'm being honest. Didn't need to go this long.


----------



## KC Armstrong

How is sexually assaulting your opponent's wife a babyface move?


----------



## Derek30

Hager seems a little stiff in there


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is kinda slow and shit


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lol best match in Hagers career pro wrestling wise.


----------



## Derek30

Very clunky match. But damn Hager has a theme


----------



## Roxinius

not gonna lie i like Hager using the standing arm triangle as his finisher


----------



## TD Stinger

Dustin was solid. Hager was basically the same guy he's always been in WWE or LU besides the low blow. Overly long match. Not a great choice for show opener, IMO.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The only highlight of the match was Hager's wife.


----------



## Oracle

That was terrible. 

Hager had a bland as fuck moveset


----------



## Beatles123

People may not like that finish but it was the right one.


----------



## kovs27

Not bad. It went far too long. I'd prefer Dustin not sexually assault the bad guys wife.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

Hager looked great there, right guy won.

Slower match but refreshing to see.


----------



## d_s_

For two big 6'7 guys this match was realy fast paced


----------



## Chan Hung

Hagers wife made this good. Shes hot


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I drink and I know things said:


> I haven't posted here for quite some time. Since having a kid, it's rare I watch wrestling live. Still, I've been really enjoying the weekly AEW TV. As it so happens, my wife and son are at my mother in law's for the night. What timing!!! Live PPV, pizza, beer, and signing into Wrestling Forum like old times. It looks different around here!!!


Gonna be a fun night!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is blood and guts the next ppv????


----------



## AEW_19

Blood & Guts ?


----------



## Beatles123

WAR GAMES?!!


----------



## RapShepard

KC Armstrong said:


> How is sexually assaulting your opponent's wife a babyface move?


Sexual Assault doesn't exist in wrestling ya silly goose.


----------



## Trophies

Blood and Guts aka War Games?


----------



## AEWMoxley

Ham and Egger said:


> Is blood and guts the next ppv????


It's a Wednesday. Probably just a special episode of Dynamite.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Blood and Guts!


----------



## Beatles123

DARBY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I actually thought the match was good. Jake is better then he was in WWE, not by a lot but he is better. This was honestly probably Jakes best singles match as a wrestler in his career. He hasn't had many good matches lol


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I actually thought the match was good. Jake is better then he was in WWE, not by a lot but he is better. This was honestly probably Jakes best singles match as a wrestler in his career. He hasn't had many good matches lol


It definitely wasn't


----------



## TD Stinger

Now this is a match that should have opened the show, IMO.


----------



## Geeee

my expectations for this match are very high


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito

Blood and Guts WOW.

Love the "this is war" and "you know the rest"

Well thought out


----------



## Johnny Stakes

That's an actual suicide dive!


----------



## ElTerrible

20 min Time limit,so that will be a draw


----------



## kovs27

I know I'm going to be in the minority but Darby just does nothing for me. I do like his theme.


----------



## Beatles123

Hope this makes Cornette mad!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hot start to the match so far! Both are the future of the company!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> It definitely wasn't


Name me a good Jack Swagger singles match in WWE name one


----------



## Trophies

Darby gotta have a concussion.


----------



## shandcraig

Both these guys are stars in the making. Darby is already pretty over but still coming up!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Both these kids have very bright futures in Wrestling.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

its night and day with Sammy after joining Y2J hes a bigger star now


----------



## Beatles123

H O

L Y

F U C K


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Name me a good Jack Swagger singles match in WWE name one


Swagger vs Cena when he was in ECW
Swagger and Rusev had multiple good matches with each other. 
Swagger and Rey Mysterio also had multiple good matches.


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito

oh wow!!!


----------



## MrThortan

What a spot by Sammy. I like flippy flippy moves


----------



## ElTerrible

Samy even does skateboard throws with flawless execution he is the heir to the throne


----------



## Oracle

move was a thing of fucking pure beauty


----------



## RapShepard

Darby has to win this or he's going to be in perennial loser territory


----------



## shandcraig

I find darby understands story telling and selling. He should teach the young bucks a thing or 2 ??


----------



## RapShepard

Focusing on the injured throat was smart


----------



## Johnny Stakes

Beautiful submission sequence Darby! Sammy selling like a Spanish God.


----------



## Beatles123

HE DEAD


----------



## Johnny Stakes

Speechless that's the future right there!


----------



## Whoanma

This guy is really over.


----------



## Trophies

Why do I love the coffin drop


----------



## MetalKiwi

Wow, amazing match !!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Christ the crowd loves the lil guy


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun sprint after the initial brawl. Darby is so freaking over.


----------



## shandcraig

I wish darby brought a coffin . That should be his thing on ppvs


----------



## kovs27

Not a bad match at all. It kept me entertained.


----------



## RapShepard

Right winner


----------



## Oracle

Perfect match didnt go overkill with all the flips.

love it


----------



## shandcraig

Everyone loves him. Only people that hate him are a handful of internet know it alls




Botchy SinCara said:


> Christ the crowd loves the lil guy


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Allin sucks why the pushing that midget


----------



## Soul_Body

Holy hell. What a match.


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn i am surprised Samy lost so clean, his Move execution is Michaels and Aj esque


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Wow. Great showing by both these guys. Very impressive.


----------



## shandcraig

Mother fucker is over, love it!


----------



## RapShepard

Darby will be big for them. Don't see Sammy ever actually mattering though. Athletic, but he's low card for life.


----------



## MrThortan

I would have no problem if the rivalry between these two continued.


----------



## Roxinius

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Allin sucks why the pushing that midget


go back to eating your box of crayons


----------



## Erik.

Guevara looked brilliant and Allin goes over. 

Both future stars for the company.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Can we please get rid of the shitty women's match already please? I need to pee!


----------



## sawduck

Really good match, both guys impressed me


----------



## Beatles123

Time for an insane match most might hate


----------



## Whoanma

If only the Bucks‘d lose...


----------



## ElTerrible

They Need a midcard title


----------



## Geeee

The 630 is great and I think Sammy should keep doing the spanish fly the way he did it tonight. Almost like a bulldog.


----------



## kovs27

Hopefully AEW realizes that the Young Bucks are the heels and Page is the face. Poor guy just wants to prove himself and the Bucks are so wrapped up in what they want they don't care about their friend.


----------



## RapShepard

MJF said:


> Guevara looked brilliant and Allin goes over.
> 
> Both future stars for the company.


Darby will, Sammy won't.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Remember when Sammy came out in panda gear? Aligning him with Jericho is one of the best decisions AEW has made.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Time for an insane match most might hate


Minority will hate


----------



## Roxinius

i've said it before but its amazing how over Hangman has gotten in a short time


----------



## latinoheat4life2

I like Omega in singles competition better.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

I drink and I know things said:


> Remember when Sammy came out in panda gear? Aligning him with Jericho is one of the best decisions AEW has made.


Just took Jerico calling him a spanish god in one promo and look lol


----------



## sawduck

Page has grown on me a lot lately, he was one of my least favorite a few months ago


----------



## Beatles123

Hangman is the future and anyone that doesnt see that is gonna be pissed before long.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Britz94xD

"iron man that is perhaps the best match ever on TNT"

Schiavone - "You're right" lol


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RapShepard

Never noticed they all had vests lol, does Cody have a vest? Do the Elite have sleeves lol.


----------



## Oracle

There is no chance you can turn hangman heel hes too over


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Oracle said:


> There is no chance you can turn hangman heel hes too over


could have him leave the elite without going full heel


----------



## RapShepard

The Buck's are fun man, even if they don't go by the book, they are damn entertaining


----------



## RapShepard

Matches like these discredit when folk say they don't tell stories. Multiple stories being told. Showing Kenny and Nick/Matt are afraid to go all out. Call backs to a long standing back injury. Page's annoyance about Kenny holding back. Stories are told.


----------



## NXT Only

Hangman should leaving Kenny hanging and the Bucks are conflicted on taking advantage then BOOM V-Trigger to Nick and OWA to Matt FTW


----------



## NXT Only

RapShepard said:


> Matches like these discredit when folk say they don't tell stories. Multiple stories being told. Showing Kenny and Nick/Matt are afraid to go all out. Call backs to a long standing back injury. Page's annoyance about Kenny holding back. Stories are told.


nah son, flippy shit


----------



## kovs27

Oracle said:


> There is no chance you can turn hangman heel hes too over


You can turn the Bucks heel though.


----------



## The XL 2

Hangman is the only guy in this match who is over.


----------



## Lorromire

Every single match so far has had a canadian destroyer. Like, c'mon guys, stop spamming it. It's meant to be a 'special' move.


----------



## MetalKiwi

God, what a match!


----------



## kovs27

Adam Page has been watching a lot of ROH lately.....


----------



## Whoanma

Great sequence.


----------



## d_s_

RapShepard said:


> Matches like these discredit when folk say they don't tell stories. Multiple stories being told. Showing Kenny and Nick/Matt are afraid to go all out. Call backs to a long standing back injury. Page's annoyance about Kenny holding back. Stories are told.


How can I buy a smaller guy with back problems(and even them working on it during the match) suplexing both of them at the same time?


----------



## The XL 2

I cant get into the Bucks. It's just nonstop high spots. Artificial drama.


----------



## Roxinius

d_s_ said:


> How can I buy a smaller guy with back problems(and even them working on it during the match) suplexing both of them at the same time?


adrenaline


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito

What a match!


----------



## MrThortan

Ones of these finishers got to stick... right?


----------



## Whoanma

F the Bucks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Well done match, getting heat on tge Young Bucks and sympathy for Kenny.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Overkill moves can't even finish these guys.


----------



## Whoanma

No, I mean it, F the F-in Bucks.


----------



## MrThortan

Ok... there are silly kickouts. Every organization is doing them. But that kickout of the Buckshot-V-trigger was silly.


----------



## Soul_Body

Money well spent. Digging the whole show.


----------



## Whoanma

Thank you, Hangman.


----------



## Trophies

That match got way too goofy. Still really good tho.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Another great match!


----------



## MrThortan

I kind of wanted the Bucks to win by turning heel. That would also free up Omega for a singles run. How far are they going to let his star diminish?


----------



## ElTerrible

Cowboy sh*t. Damn what a match.


----------



## Beatles123

Amazing!


----------



## Disputed

Imagine the Young Bucks and Cole in the same match, theyd kick out of gunshots. I loved the match though


----------



## The XL 2

That match was a joke. Stuff like this is what WWE marks point to to discredit AEW.


----------



## Geeee

fuck it. That shit was awesome!


----------



## TD Stinger

Absolutely fantastic match. Great redemption for Hangman after what The Bucks said to him.


----------



## RapShepard

d_s_ said:


> How can I buy a smaller guy with back problems(and even them working on it during the match) suplexing both of them at the same time?


I feel you it's not exactly logical. But plenty of shit like that happens in wrestling matches. I've seen Taker get hit in the head with a sledgehammer, just to win the match 2 minutes later.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was excellent, kinda wish Kenny got the pin, but amazing... and good storytelling.


----------



## EMGESP

That match made Hangman. He's way better than I ever gave him credit.


----------



## Oracle

Match of the night good luck beating that was on the edge of my seat the entire time


----------



## ElTerrible

The XL 2 said:


> That match was a joke. Stuff like this is what WWE marks point to to discredit AEW.


 Yeah the same people that will cum over Taker/Michaels.


----------



## Beatles123

The XL 2 said:


> That match was a joke. Stuff like this is what WWE marks point to to discredit AEW.


Good for them, they're wrong.


----------



## TD Stinger

That was a great tease of a Buckshot to Kenny


----------



## RapShepard

I just can't hate on the Bucks man. They aren't conventional, but if you just sit back and chill, they're so damn entertaining. I imagine the criticism they get is similar to what The Hardy's, E&C, and, The Dudley's were getting when they made the ladder matches and TLC matches big.


----------



## MrThortan

The XL 2 said:


> That match was a joke. Stuff like this is what WWE marks point to to discredit AEW.


Thought they sold better than the main event of the last Takeover I watched. That shit was silly.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

If you did not enjoy that match I don't think wrestling is for you. It was objectively good.


----------



## ElTerrible

That tease. Haha. They will break up during War Games, which will make the betrayal that much bigger, whichever way it goes.


----------



## Roxinius

damn that tease was a thing of beauty


----------



## The XL 2

Beatles123 said:


> Good for them, they're wrong.


It was just endless high spots. It sucked. Worst match on the card by far. This is wrestling, not gymnastics. If you have to rely on fake artificial drama, it's because you cant work.


----------



## Illogical

The XL 2 said:


> That match was a joke. Stuff like this is what WWE marks point to to discredit AEW.


and it's no different than any other Adam Cole or Takeover match...


----------



## Botchy SinCara

intergender match time


----------



## RapShepard

If they can just spread this level of story telling to the non Elite and Jericho/Moxley stories they're gold


----------



## shandcraig

Lol love the subtle story telling. Adam teasing to bit kenny.

Also its the era when fans give you alachol instead of bringing your own to the ring lol!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The XL 2 said:


> It was just endless high spots. It sucked. Worst match on the card by far. This is wrestling, not gymnastics. If you have to rely on fake artificial drama, it's because you cant work.


I don't think wrestling is for you... maybe NBA


----------



## taker1986

That tag match was worth the money I paid alone. What a match.


----------



## Erik.

I thought the story telling in the match was superb. 

Hangman is going to be huge for this company.


----------



## Roxinius

The XL 2 said:


> It was just endless high spots. It sucked. Worst match on the card by far. This is wrestling, not gymnastics. If you have to rely on fake artificial drama, it's because you cant work.


oh stfu idiot the match was fantastic


----------



## El Hammerstone

Incredible tag team match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was the best tag match I have ever seen

and its not even close


----------



## What A Maneuver

Man, that subtle heel turn tease was so good. We need more of that in wrestling.


----------



## Trophies

I love OC and Pac but how are they going on later than the women's match lol


----------



## The XL 2

Illogical said:


> and it's no different than any other Adam Cole or Takeover match...


Adam Cole sucks too.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF said:


> I thought the story telling in the match was superb.
> 
> Hangman is going to be huge for this company.


What a fucking good match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I feel bad for people who did not like the tag match. It doesn't get much better than that. I'm sorry...


----------



## The XL 2

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't think wrestling is for you... maybe NBA


If you really think that, you don't know the slightest thing about this business.


----------



## ElTerrible

Trophies said:


> I love OC and Pac but how are they going on later than the women's match lol


The crowd needs a breather after that match. They´ll be up for Pac vs. OC again.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

A little overboard on the false finishes (to say the least) but DAMN that was intense edge of your seat action for a solid 30 minutes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GimmeABreakJess said:


> A little overboard on the false finishes (to say the least) but DAMN that was intense edge of your seat action for a solid 30 minutes.


every false finish added to the story - there was a point to them

5 star match


----------



## Chan Hung

I agree.


What A Maneuver said:


> Man, that subtle heel turn tease was so good. We need more of that in wrestling.


I fucking agree!!!


----------



## sawduck

That tag match could be MOTY so far, well that or the Fiend v goldberg match


----------



## Chan Hung

Kris is thic as fuck


----------



## ElTerrible

If you count the pre show we are 14 wrestlers in and only two have ever graced a WWE ring in any meaningful way. AEW staying true to their word of building their own stars.


----------



## Roxinius

The XL 2 said:


> If you really think that, you don't know the slightest thing about this business.


go start your own promotion then and you can run it how you like the fact is the crowd was into it the majority of posters was into it guess that leaves you as odd man out foh


----------



## Derek30

Match was great and the Hangman tease at the end was amazing. They are going to extend this storyline for awhile


----------



## Geeee

Nyla looking like Shao Kahn


----------



## Cult03

shandcraig said:


> Everyone loves him. Only people that hate him are a handful of internet know it alls


And people with morals


----------



## d_s_

The tag match was waaay tooo long. There were too many overkill moves and kick outs at the end. You could hear JR was tired of it and shiavonie went off at the end. It should end 10 minutes sooner and with less flips


----------



## MrThortan

Can hear a pin drop over the crowd. Must be intermission. I say that as someone who loves women's wrestling


----------



## Derek30

Nyla has an awesome theme


----------



## MrThortan

Cult03 said:


> And people with morals


The pearl clutchers? My morals are just fine, thank you. I am quite fond of him.


----------



## Roxinius

MrThortan said:


> Can hear a pin drop over the crowd. Must be intermission. I say that as someone who loves women's wrestling


dont think any match was successfully following that tag match women or not


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I didn't notice how hot Kris Statlander is. She actually quite good looking.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

Heart in mouth moment on that Hangman tease.

That's probably gonna be the source of the Omega turn, maybe the Bucks show him the footage in a backstage segment and we go from there.

Shame the women have to follow that match because imo this is the weakest match on the card.


----------



## Boldgerg

What a surprise, another terrible womens match has killed the crowd.


----------



## Roxinius

Boldgerg said:


> What a surprise, another terrible womens match has killed the crowd.


or they are recovering after the tag match honestly match placement on this card has been perfect


----------



## Erik.

Statlander is clearly still ill - fair play for pushing through it. 

Crowd is spent as fuck after the tag match.


----------



## kovs27

I'm glad Page got the pin. He had to prove to the Bucks he is their equal. Maybe not they will respect his wishes to leave the Elite.


----------



## Pippen94

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I didn't notice how hot Kris Statlander is. She actually quite good looking.


You're late to party


----------



## Roxinius

Nyla doesnt look half bad in the ring when she isnt having to sell for someone who weighs 85lbs soaking wet


----------



## I drink and I know things

I don't think I "get" Kris Statlander and the alien thing.


----------



## Oracle

Statlander is still so raw


----------



## Derek30

A little sloppy


----------



## Trophies

Bah gawd that alien is broken in half


----------



## Whoanma

Bye, Kris. We barely knew ye.


----------



## ElTerrible

That was a really good match. The two suicide dives were beautiful and Nyla is actually a good seller.


----------



## Oracle

Rubbish match should have been on the pre show


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a nasty looking superplex. Then they go for another dangerous looking spot. They need to work on their strength frfr.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

LifeInCattleClass said:


> every false finish added to the story - there was a point to them
> 
> 5 star match


You're right I don't disagree. Just a couple times I felt like it made it hard to suspend disbelief. But the match overall absolutely fantastic. The PPV could have ended there and I'd feel like I got my money's worth for that match alone.


----------



## sbuch

Wow they tried hard but that was rough


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Roxinius said:


> Nyla doesnt look half bad in the ring when she isnt having to sell for someone who weighs 85lbs soaking wet


She...lol


----------



## shandcraig

Stiff moves from them both


----------



## Whoanma

I drink and I know things said:


> I don't think I "get" Kris Statlander and the alien thing.


That gimmick is the only thing I don’t like about her.


----------



## taker1986

Statlander looked a bit off, probably still recovering from her illness because she's capable of much better.


----------



## Oracle

How is Orange cassidy going on after MJF

tf tony????????


----------



## Beatles123

Botchy SinCara said:


> She...lol


Yes, She.


----------



## EMGESP

Wait, Orange Cassidy and Pac are after MJF and Cody?


----------



## Whoanma

Oracle said:


> How is Orange cassidy going on after MJF
> 
> tf tony????????


----------



## I drink and I know things

Will Pac and Cassidy just be a squash or back stage assault? Speaking of which (pardon my ignorance) can Cassidy actually work?


----------



## Chan Hung

Whatever happened to Earl Hebner lol


----------



## EMGESP

Botchy SinCara said:


> She...lol


Dude, take your bigotry elsewhere you tool.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

EMGESP said:


> Wait, Orange Cassidy and Pac are after MJF and Cody?


Kinda makes sense to split the 3 biggest matches of the night with the women's match and Pac/OC. Im guessing PAC/OC wont go very long.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 83325


Probably a semi break before Jericho vs. Moxley


----------



## Roxinius

Botchy SinCara said:


> She...lol


yes she edge lord


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Roxinius said:


> yes she edge lord



she...has a penis and a sack fam


----------



## Oracle

LOL at MJF fake tan


----------



## kovs27

This is the match I have the least amount of interest in. I've seen enough Cody. No interest in anymore.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol he looks weird with that fake tan


----------



## I drink and I know things

Arn turn?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

MFJ too much spray tan, looking like a potato


----------



## Ham and Egger

Big Match Cody gonna put on another match of the year!!!! He got the band playing for him! They sound garbage live tbh.


----------



## kovs27

This live version of Cody's already horrible theme is somehow even worse.


----------



## Oracle

Codys neck tat is fucking awful.


----------



## shandcraig

Brandi is so hot, he needs to get a baby in here.

This guys suck live


----------



## RapShepard

Neck tattoo Cody lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

MJF already looks like a cyclops, so that fake tan isn't helping matters.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Please tell me that is a temporary neck tat!!!!


----------



## Derek30

Should have lip synced


----------



## Chan Hung

Brandy hot as fuck.

Wait is that Cody new tat?? Dont like the location


----------



## EMGESP

Botchy SinCara said:


> she...has a penis and a sack fam


Dude, you need to get banned. This place doesn't want your bullshit here.


----------



## Oracle

Ham and Egger said:


> Please tell me that is a temporary neck tat!!!!


I hope so because man it looks amateur


----------



## Roxinius

not a fan of the neck tat or that live performance of his theme


----------



## shandcraig

Obviously fake tattoo


----------



## What A Maneuver

Yeah, that tat better be fake because yikes.


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> MFJ too much spray tan, looking like a potato


Good. Makes him more of a douche looking guy


----------



## shandcraig

Mjf absolutely has to win as a heel here or it will kill his momentum. Cody can take many loses


----------



## CoverD

shandcraig said:


> Obviously fake tattoo


One would hope.


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF is great. He's got the charisma and star potential that this company needs.

Obviously he needs the win here.


----------



## Roxinius

100% MJF needs to go over here


----------



## Geeee

you gotta give Cody credit. His 1st tatt a barely noticeable, tastle script covered easily by a shirt. Tattoo #2 straight for the neck LOL


----------



## VPX5

Geeee said:


> you gotta give Cody credit. His 1st tatt a barely noticeable, tastle script covered easily by a shirt. Tattoo #2 straight for the neck LOL


Couldn't he just have worn the logo on his tights?? Smh


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody wasn't even selling the armbar... ?


----------



## kovs27

Not that this match has been anything special but man that tattoo is really distracting


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid match!


----------



## MrThortan

The only way to make a neck tattoo look better is more tattoos. He has no choice now.


----------



## The Wood

* The woman doing the voice over in this open is very rough. And this intro, while well put together, uses source material that is questionable and makes them look rinky-dink. That photo of The Elite hanging out together at a BBQ or whatever. Ew. Awful music too. 

* God, Jim Ross is such a welcome voice. 

* The crowd is not causing a ruckus, JR. 

* Why the National Anthem? 

* Like Hager's look. Hate his theme. Very TNA. 

* Crowd does not give a shit about Hager. 

* Catalina White is really hot. There's a sex tape of her about.

* People like to mock WWE for being old, and I am intrigued by this match, don't get me wrong, but the average age of this show is 44.5 years old. That's not including the announcers.

* Bryan Alvarez going to have a melt-down because Hager went for a hold. 

* I've always like Hager more than most, but there is nothing setting himself apart from his WWE presentation here other than his attire. Don't get me wrong, he's fine. You can see he's actually been trained and has a good ring IQ, but he's bland. There is always going to be someone better than him at every single aspect of the game. 

* Darby Allin is such a cunt. 

* He does good stuff in the ring, but my god do those leggings need to go. 

* Well that was a fucking stupid move. The flying nothing into failure. 

* JR pointing out how stupid the psychology of this is.

* My god, AEW fans are stupid. What did they think was going to happen with Guevara on top? They're just like "Hmm, I wonder what's going to happen...WHAT!? He jumped OFF the top rope and did some flips through the table?!" 

* Excalibur is such a bad commentator. 

* A close up of Guevara taking care of Allin. Fuck. 

* This match is bad. 

* The double stomp spot looked shit too. 

* Marko Stunt looks fucking AWFUL.

* About to give up on this show. These guys just cannot hold attention. 

* Don't show it again!

* 2/2 matches with Canadian Destroyers. Lol, JR just saying "that should be automatic." Very choreographed spot. Looked phoney as hell. And who the fuck is producing these matches? Tony Khan goes out there and says they're not paying people to sit around -- what the fuck are they paying Dean Malenko and Arn Anderson for? 

* God these fans suck.

* I cannot tell who is giving and who is taking in most of these matches. 

* A bland match and a bad match. The crowd was into it, but these crowds would be amazed by their own reflections, I think. 

* "His best is yet to come." JR code for "You'd hope so." 

* AEW just embracing that these guys can't do half the shit they try to do, lol. 

* This video to hype the Tag Title match is AWFUL. But as I say that, along comes JR to save it. 

* Holy shit, these promos are so bad, even in recaps. How is this any better than the most awful WWE storylines? 

* Crowd quiet as shit during entrances. 

* The camera is not showing much of the audience. Did they not sell out this show? 

* Adam Page looks weird and has an record of 11-8. Fuck. Why promote your champions like that? 

* LOL! "Possibly the greatest match ever on TNT!" (silence) "...You're right." Let's move on. 

* Omega has toned down his bullshit. That is a start. 

* Tag belts are ugly. 

* This is also a snoozefest early on. Page is over with this audience, but again, what does that mean? 

* Matt Jackson's weak takedown and bad punches killed the crowd there. Take note, fans. 

* Fucking hell, why do The Young Bucks talk during their matches?!

* Love it when JR just gets bored and starts subconsciously listing teams he'd rather watch. 

* Why is Matt Jackson yelling like a little bitch? 

* Lol, they iced and ran Matt Jackson baths. Holy shit, this story is hilarious. 

I'm tapping out. Later, folks. This is not worth $50 or even my time for free. I gave them another shot, they burned me again.


----------



## Boldgerg

Wtf is he thinking with that tattoo. Horrendous.


----------



## shandcraig

Ewwww sick fuck indeed. I hate feet


----------



## Roxinius

The Wood said:


> * The woman doing the voice over in this open is very rough. And this intro, while well put together, uses source material that is questionable and makes them look rinky-dink. That photo of The Elite hanging out together at a BBQ or whatever. Ew. Awful music too.
> 
> * God, Jim Ross is such a welcome voice.
> 
> * The crowd is not causing a ruckus, JR.
> 
> * Why the National Anthem?
> 
> * Like Hager's look. Hate his theme. Very TNA.
> 
> * Crowd does not give a shit about Hager.
> 
> * Catalina White is really hot. There's a sex tape of her about.
> 
> * People like to mock WWE for being old, and I am intrigued by this match, don't get me wrong, but the average age of this show is 44.5 years old. That's not including the announcers.
> 
> * Bryan Alvarez going to have a melt-down because Hager went for a hold.
> 
> * I've always like Hager more than most, but there is nothing setting himself apart from his WWE presentation here other than his attire. Don't get me wrong, he's fine. You can see he's actually been trained and has a good ring IQ, but he's bland. There is always going to be someone better than him at every single aspect of the game.
> 
> * Darby Allin is such a cunt.
> 
> * He does good stuff in the ring, but my god do those leggings need to go.
> 
> * Well that was a fucking stupid move. The flying nothing into failure.
> 
> * JR pointing out how stupid the psychology of this is.
> 
> * My god, AEW fans are stupid. What did they think was going to happen with Guevara on top? They're just like "Hmm, I wonder what's going to happen...WHAT!? He jumped OFF the top rope and did some flips through the table?!"
> 
> * Excalibur is such a bad commentator.
> 
> * A close up of Guevara taking care of Allin. Fuck.
> 
> * This match is bad.
> 
> * The double stomp spot looked shit too.
> 
> * Marko Stunt looks fucking AWFUL.
> 
> * About to give up on this show. These guys just cannot hold attention.
> 
> * Don't show it again!
> 
> * 2/2 matches with Canadian Destroyers. Lol, JR just saying "that should be automatic." Very choreographed spot. Looked phoney as hell. And who the fuck is producing these matches? Tony Khan goes out there and says they're not paying people to sit around -- what the fuck are they paying Dean Malenko and Arn Anderson for?
> 
> * God these fans suck.
> 
> * I cannot tell who is giving and who is taking in most of these matches.
> 
> * A bland match and a bad match. The crowd was into it, but these crowds would be amazed by their own reflections, I think.
> 
> * "His best is yet to come." JR code for "You'd hope so."
> 
> * AEW just embracing that these guys can't do half the shit they try to do, lol.
> 
> * This video to hype the Tag Title match is AWFUL. But as I say that, along comes JR to save it.
> 
> * Holy shit, these promos are so bad, even in recaps. How is this any better than the most awful WWE storylines?
> 
> * Crowd quiet as shit during entrances.
> 
> * The camera is not showing much of the audience. Did they not sell out this show?
> 
> * Adam Page looks weird and has an record of 11-8. Fuck. Why promote your champions like that?
> 
> * LOL! "Possibly the greatest match ever on TNT!" (silence) "...You're right." Let's move on.
> 
> * Omega has toned down his bullshit. That is a start.
> 
> * Tag belts are ugly.
> 
> * This is also a snoozefest early on. Page is over with this audience, but again, what does that mean?
> 
> * Matt Jackson's weak takedown and bad punches killed the crowd there. Take note, fans.
> 
> * Fucking hell, why do The Young Bucks talk during their matches?!
> 
> * Love it when JR just gets bored and starts subconsciously listing teams he'd rather watch.
> 
> * Why is Matt Jackson yelling like a little bitch?
> 
> * Lol, they iced and ran Matt Jackson baths. Holy shit, this story is hilarious.
> 
> I'm tapping out. Later, folks. This is not worth $50 or even my time for free. I gave them another shot, they burned me again.


k bye troll


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Wood said:


> * The woman doing the voice over in this open is very rough. And this intro, while well put together, uses source material that is questionable and makes them look rinky-dink. That photo of The Elite hanging out together at a BBQ or whatever. Ew. Awful music too.
> 
> * God, Jim Ross is such a welcome voice.
> 
> * The crowd is not causing a ruckus, JR.
> 
> * Why the National Anthem?
> 
> * Like Hager's look. Hate his theme. Very TNA.
> 
> * Crowd does not give a shit about Hager.
> 
> * Catalina White is really hot. There's a sex tape of her about.
> 
> * People like to mock WWE for being old, and I am intrigued by this match, don't get me wrong, but the average age of this show is 44.5 years old. That's not including the announcers.
> 
> * Bryan Alvarez going to have a melt-down because Hager went for a hold.
> 
> * I've always like Hager more than most, but there is nothing setting himself apart from his WWE presentation here other than his attire. Don't get me wrong, he's fine. You can see he's actually been trained and has a good ring IQ, but he's bland. There is always going to be someone better than him at every single aspect of the game.
> 
> * Darby Allin is such a cunt.
> 
> * He does good stuff in the ring, but my god do those leggings need to go.
> 
> * Well that was a fucking stupid move. The flying nothing into failure.
> 
> * JR pointing out how stupid the psychology of this is.
> 
> * My god, AEW fans are stupid. What did they think was going to happen with Guevara on top? They're just like "Hmm, I wonder what's going to happen...WHAT!? He jumped OFF the top rope and did some flips through the table?!"
> 
> * Excalibur is such a bad commentator.
> 
> * A close up of Guevara taking care of Allin. Fuck.
> 
> * This match is bad.
> 
> * The double stomp spot looked shit too.
> 
> * Marko Stunt looks fucking AWFUL.
> 
> * About to give up on this show. These guys just cannot hold attention.
> 
> * Don't show it again!
> 
> * 2/2 matches with Canadian Destroyers. Lol, JR just saying "that should be automatic." Very choreographed spot. Looked phoney as hell. And who the fuck is producing these matches? Tony Khan goes out there and says they're not paying people to sit around -- what the fuck are they paying Dean Malenko and Arn Anderson for?
> 
> * God these fans suck.
> 
> * I cannot tell who is giving and who is taking in most of these matches.
> 
> * A bland match and a bad match. The crowd was into it, but these crowds would be amazed by their own reflections, I think.
> 
> * "His best is yet to come." JR code for "You'd hope so."
> 
> * AEW just embracing that these guys can't do half the shit they try to do, lol.
> 
> * This video to hype the Tag Title match is AWFUL. But as I say that, along comes JR to save it.
> 
> * Holy shit, these promos are so bad, even in recaps. How is this any better than the most awful WWE storylines?
> 
> * Crowd quiet as shit during entrances.
> 
> * The camera is not showing much of the audience. Did they not sell out this show?
> 
> * Adam Page looks weird and has an record of 11-8. Fuck. Why promote your champions like that?
> 
> * LOL! "Possibly the greatest match ever on TNT!" (silence) "...You're right." Let's move on.
> 
> * Omega has toned down his bullshit. That is a start.
> 
> * Tag belts are ugly.
> 
> * This is also a snoozefest early on. Page is over with this audience, but again, what does that mean?
> 
> * Matt Jackson's weak takedown and bad punches killed the crowd there. Take note, fans.
> 
> * Fucking hell, why do The Young Bucks talk during their matches?!
> 
> * Love it when JR just gets bored and starts subconsciously listing teams he'd rather watch.
> 
> * Why is Matt Jackson yelling like a little bitch?
> 
> * Lol, they iced and ran Matt Jackson baths. Holy shit, this story is hilarious.
> 
> I'm tapping out. Later, folks. This is not worth $50 or even my time for free. I gave them another shot, they burned me again.


See you Wednesday!


----------



## Beatles123

I drink and I know things said:


> Will Pac and Cassidy just be a squash or back stage assault? Speaking of which (pardon my ignorance) can Cassidy actually work?


Yes he can.

__

BLOOD


----------



## The Wood

Roxinius said:


> k bye troll


How is that a troll?


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF is going to get so much heat with a chicken shit win while full of blood.


----------



## Chan Hung

Biting the broken toe holy fuck!!!! What an epic heel this fuck MJF IS


----------



## Trophies

RIP Arn


----------



## Roxinius

The Wood said:


> How is that a troll?


im talking about you in general you're a troll and a low quality one


----------



## Ham and Egger

This ref is easily the best ref outside of Aubrey.


----------



## Illogical

The Wood said:


> Later, folks. This is not worth $50 or even my time for free. I gave them another shot, they burned me again.


Let it out...and see your obsessed self on Thursday



The Wood said:


> How is that a troll?


Just can't leave after saying "later folks". Leave if you don't like it.


----------



## Oracle

Come on man why do we need all this outside rubbish


----------



## Chan Hung

Arn is OUT lol


----------



## MetalKiwi

That looked nasty !!


----------



## Oracle

Looked like a botch there


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF the ultimate heel shit troll


----------



## MrThortan

Let me make a list of the pettiest negative things I can think of...


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> Looked like a botch there


Major. Could have legit hurt someone bad


----------



## RapShepard

Oracle said:


> Come on man why do we need all this outside rubbish


Because that's what's fun for real. There's a reason the most popular eras had a lot fuckery. If folk wanted to watch straight up by the book shit, they'd watch real sports.


----------



## The Wood

RapShepard said:


> Because that's what's fun for real. There's a reason the most popular eras had a lot fuckery. If folk wanted to watch straight up by the book shit, they'd watch real sports.


It'd be nice if they tried pro-wrestling throughout their entire show.


----------



## sbuch

Oh no the tat is real

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233954797386072064


----------



## Roxinius

it


The Wood said:


> It'd be nice if they tried pro-wrestling throughout their entire show.


it'd be nice if you weren't a trash poster who shits on everything aew and tries so hard to spin every positive to a negative


----------



## Oracle

Well the ref is now pointless. 

ffs


----------



## Ham and Egger

MJF begging for mercy! ? ? ?


----------



## RapShepard

The Wood said:


> It'd be nice if they tried pro-wrestling throughout their entire show.


They pro-wrestle the entire show. It's just not a style for you that's all.


----------



## kovs27

sbuch said:


> Oh no the tat is real
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233954797386072064


It's okay. He can afford the thousands of dollars it takes to remove a tattoo


----------



## Whoanma

Ok, that was BS. The no-sell strikes back.


----------



## Oracle

thank god MJF won 

YESSS


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF is fucking GREAT.


----------



## Roxinius

beautiful heel win there


----------



## kovs27

Oracle said:


> Well the ref is now pointless.
> 
> ffs


Not a good night for the refs.


----------



## MrThortan

Haha great ending to that match. That ring must weigh a ton. I am surprised MJF can even swing with it on.


----------



## The XL 2

The crowd was actually invested in the match and the finish because Cody and MJF know how to work and actually know how to tell a story. Great match


----------



## Britz94xD

uh...this is why magicians don't do card tricks in arena shows. No one saw the ring.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

YES! YES! YES! 

When did MJF put on the Diamond Ring?


----------



## The Wood

sbuch said:


> Oh no the tat is real
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233954797386072064


Haha, oh my god. 



Roxinius said:


> it'd be nice if you weren't a trash poster who shits on everything aew and tries so hard to spin every positive to a negative


I don't shit on everything AEW does. I didn't even shit on everything they've done on this show. I complimented Dustin, Hager and even Omega for not pulling stupid faces. But the in-ring was boring, bland and bad. You don't want to tick all three of those b's. 



RapShepard said:


> They pro-wrestle the entire show. It's just not a style for you that's all.


I disagree completely, and I don't think it's an issue of semantics. Pro-wrestling has a specific focus. That focus is out of the window. It's an entirely different thing now. It's mutated into sports entertainment 100%.


----------



## Chan Hung

sbuch said:


> Oh no the tat is real
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233954797386072064


Welp..that sucks. Horrible placement


----------



## Roxinius

The Wood said:


> Haha, oh my god.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shit on everything AEW does. I didn't even shit on everything they've done on this show. I complimented Dustin, Hager and even Omega for not pulling stupid faces. But the in-ring was boring, bland and bad. You don't want to tick all three of those b's.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, and I don't think it's an issue of semantics. Pro-wrestling has a specific focus. That focus is out of the window. It's an entirely different thing now. It's mutated into sports entertainment 100%.


thought you were tapping out troll


----------



## Whoanma

Two consecutive Cross Rhodes. His no-selling level is over 9000!!


----------



## RapShepard

Good heel win. Looks like it sucked the sit out the building though. Wonder if this will be spun as nobody caring about MJF, or if that's just a WWE thing lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

MJFs music sounds like a GTA loading screen song.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match was solid but for a 4 month build it never felt as big as they wanted it to be, IMO.


----------



## RapShepard

The Wood said:


> Haha, oh my god.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shit on everything AEW does. I didn't even shit on everything they've done on this show. I complimented Dustin, Hager and even Omega for not pulling stupid faces. But the in-ring was boring, bland and bad. You don't want to tick all three of those b's.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, and I don't think it's an issue of semantics. Pro-wrestling has a specific focus. That focus is out of the window. It's an entirely different thing now. It's mutated into sports entertainment 100%.


Nah it's pro wrestling alright, it just not for you. That's like saying there's only one way to do movies or video games.


----------



## MrThortan

Okay, PAC better simply destroy Orange Cassidy...


----------



## Beatles123

FRESH

LY

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZED!

YALL STAY MAD


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Illogical

Why do you people give him serious replies. So easily bated.


----------



## Roxinius

Cody/MJF was good but if feels like something was missing im guessing they have another match at DoN with some sort of stip to it


----------



## CoverD

Weighing "whatever"


----------



## Trophies

The brutality of OC is about to seen by many.


----------



## kovs27

TD Stinger said:


> Match was solid but for a 4 month build it never felt as big as they wanted it to be, IMO.


It didn't feel like a grudge match that Cody had to go through hell to get. It felt like a match.


----------



## Derek30

This show has been so good


----------



## Chan Hung

Good win by MJF. Gaining top heel status right behind Jericho


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

Such a lame finish to a great match. A really cheap, rollup with the tights pulled was the way to go here for MJF. Not hitting Cody with some damn ring on his finger. What is this, 1989?


----------



## Trophies

Those kicks...holy shit. Daniel Bryan level.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Match was solid but for a 4 month build it never felt as big as they wanted it to be, IMO.


Feud was certainly a major let down. It didn't come close to the hype.


----------



## Derek30

LOL he gets the lazy pyro


----------



## Whoanma

PAC is freshly squeezing OC.


----------



## MrThortan

Match had me laughing my ass off, then it went and got all serious.


----------



## RapShepard

Roxinius said:


> Cody/MJF was good but if feels like something was missing im guessing they have another match at DoN with some sort of stip to it


Just end it, this doesn't need to be a 6 month feud. It just doesn't. They didn't build this decently until the last 3 weeks. Do we really need another 12 weeks of them barely interacting in an alleged blood feud?


----------



## shandcraig

????? jr telling Excalibur that the poster called edges and then he shut right up


----------



## Chan Hung

Haha No Pulp


----------



## RapShepard

Matches are still too fucking long. The wrestling business as a whole needs to learn that PPVs don't have to be so fucking long.


----------



## Chan Hung

Poor OC


----------



## Trophies

The king of sloth style lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Matches are still too fucking long. The wrestling business as a whole needs to learn that PPVs don't have to be so fucking long.


WWE does the Same and you're right. 

Bye bye OC


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito

This is a 10/10


----------



## RapShepard

Crowds wanting to be lol worthy is so annoying at times


----------



## shandcraig

See this is classic. Gives us a break and yet its still great story telling with fun laughs


----------



## Hephaesteus

How many tvs has Cornette broken while watching this match?


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> WWE does the Same and you're right.
> 
> Bye bye OC


Hell yeah, this match definitely didn't need all this time


----------



## Whoanma

Hephaesteus said:


> How many tvs has Cornette broken while watching this match?


----------



## Roxinius

RapShepard said:


> Hell yeah, this match definitely didn't need all this time


it didnt need it but its been a fun match


----------



## Oracle

Fuck me so now PAC needs a distraction to beat OC.

terrible just terrible


----------



## TD Stinger

Match was super fun. Everything I could have hoped for.

But why did the Lucha Bros come out? Have they been feuding with Best Friends?


----------



## RapShepard

Doing all that to protect Orange Cassidy is fucking hilarious


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Oracle said:


> Fuck me so now PAC needs a distraction to beat OC.
> 
> terrible just terrible



not really he had him beat before and stoppped the pin plus can throw in he underestimated him


----------



## Chan Hung

Lucha bros are back. And bye bye OC


----------



## Beatles123

OC is over. Be mad.


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> Doing all that to protect Orange Cassidy is fucking hilarious


Gotta protect the top merch seller in the company.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Match was super fun. Everything I could have hoped for.
> 
> But why did the Lucha Bros come out? Have they been feuding with Best Friends?


No, but this company just goes out of its way to not make anybody look bad.


----------



## Braylyt

Fuck me that was great


----------



## Whoanma

OC is really over though.


----------



## MrThortan

Cassidy was better in the ring than I expected, but I would have had no problem with PAC beating him clean. PAC needs to stay at the top. I guess they wanted to preserve OC's aura


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

kovs27 said:


> It didn't feel like a grudge match that Cody had to go through hell to get. It felt like a match.


Agreed I expected a nasty brawl but they had a wrestling match. Though it _did_ have it's moments with the whipping spot and several crossroads on a bloodied MJF.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Freshly Squeezed is over than a motherfucker. That was a good match!


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> No, but this company just goes out of its way to not make anybody look bad.


And thank god.


----------



## RapShepard

Pac went from being the King of the Cruiserweights, to the unbeatable in Dragon Gate, to being 7-6-1 in AEW and needing a distraction to beat Orange Cassidy lol. So much for AEW elevating folk


----------



## Derek30

Watching this with a couple casuals and OC was their favourite so far. Love it


----------



## Oracle

this is gonna go for a long ass time or AEW have cut down on there PPV times. 

havent even hit 3 hours yet


----------



## shandcraig

Omg war games 

Blood and guts

New york!


----------



## kovs27

Chris Jericho being listed as 6 foot tall is hilarious


----------



## Whoanma

Will Mox win or will they wait until DoN?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

That was way better than I expected. Orange is super over even though he lost. Pac gets the win but still puts OC over. Good stuff.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The day Orange Cassidy becomes AEW World Champion is the day I’ll start watching.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


>


Hahahahaha probably a few of his 1990 TVs are broken by now


----------



## Oracle

Alright_Mate said:


> The day Orange Cassidy becomes AEW World Champion is the day I’ll start watching.


The day he ever becomes champ hell you might aswell put the belt on Marko stunt.


----------



## shandcraig

People hello ? War games, 2 rings new york!


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Hahahahaha probably a few of his 1990 TVs are broken by now


Those portable TVs were expensive.


----------



## Erik.

"PAC needed a distraction to win" 

Just going to completely ignore the part where PAC had the match won but decided to break the pin to toy with OC some more.


----------



## kovs27

shandcraig said:


> People hello ? War games, 2 rings new york!


I'm excited but mostly because I'm going to that show.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> People hello ? War games, 2 rings new york!


Yeah, should be a great episode of Dynamite!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Here we go!


----------



## EMGESP

Orange Cassidy is so over and I love it. The fans were absolutely into it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oracle said:


> The day he ever becomes champ hell you might aswell put the belt on Marko stunt.


The lethal Orange Cassidy >>>>> Marko the Midget


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Ham and Egger

shandcraig said:


> Omg war games
> 
> Blood and guts
> 
> New york!


When they announced War Games???? They're going to NYC too???


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Orange Cassidy is a ‘Yes’ movement waiting to happen

he is amazing


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao what the fuck


----------



## shandcraig

Lol this is amazing ???????? choir version


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Gotta say Moxleys entrance music is awful... Also I noticed Moxley is a religious man he's always doing the cross prayer thing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox better win!!!! And must be hard to fight to.do this with one eye


----------



## Geeee

lowkey that choir is actually much better than Downstait


----------



## Chan Hung

Welp we know how far a band took Cody, watch out Jericho lol


----------



## MrThortan

Screeeeeeeeeech!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

That rendition of Judas gave me fucking chills! I need that version on my playlist!


----------



## Roxinius

that actually sounded fucking good


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> lowkey that choir is actually much better than Downstait


Fuck yeah. This is good shit


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> lowkey that choir is actually much better than Downstait


High key they were much better than Downstait!


----------



## Chan Hung

That choir version was fucking good. Come on Moxley!!


----------



## shandcraig

This is a good show


----------



## Whoanma

Punished Mox is best for business.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> And thank god.


No it just looks stupid and you know it.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope he dont lose, its to soon


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


> Will Mox win or will they wait until DoN?


If they don't strike while the iron is hot, there better be complaining about how Mox is buried lol


----------



## Roxinius

damn that cut on jericho looks nasty


----------



## MrThortan

Jericho looks to be in better shape than when AEW started. Just a little.


----------



## RapShepard

MJF said:


> "PAC needed a distraction to win"
> 
> Just going to completely ignore the part where PAC had the match won but decided to break the pin to toy with OC some more.


Did the finishing move come from a distraction or nah? Tide had turned then distraction. Pac is OC tier in AEW


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

If they trying to make Mox a top dude give him music with more personality. If I have any complaints about Moxley is his entrance music is generic for him.


----------



## Chan Hung

MrThortan said:


> Jericho looks to be in better shape than when AEW started. Just a little.


He lost a bit of the gut.

This match is good, not a wrasslin classic obviously


----------



## shandcraig

Jericho's tights are nice. His look has been so good since he left Toys R Us


----------



## Chan Hung

So far I'm shocked, no new debuts lol


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chan Hung said:


> So far I'm shocked, no new debuts lol


Did you not see the preshow?


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck. Hes bleeding


----------



## Chan Hung

El Hammerstone said:


> Did you not see the preshow?


You're not telling me Cabana counts lmao are you??


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho matches are like modern day HHH matches, but if HHH had positive fan publicity. They're not bad, but they're not great, but they get all the time and focus a great match should get.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chan Hung said:


> You're not telling me Cabana counts lmao are you??


What the hell was the point then?


----------



## Chan Hung

So this has turned into a No DQ match? Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

El Hammerstone said:


> What the hell was the point then?


Hes not a new debut. Hes been with them before.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

"Not everyone from New york are dangerous but these 2 are."
Lol JR backtracking. Its ok im from New York im not offended


----------



## Oracle

El Hammerstone said:


> What the hell was the point then?


Cabana is freelance bro he was in NJPW like a week or two ago. 

no chance hes signed


----------



## El Hammerstone

Oracle said:


> Cabana is freelance bro he was in NJPW like a week or two ago.
> 
> no chance hes signed


I'm glad if that's the case.


----------



## Boldgerg

Yeah, this main event ain't great.


----------



## Oracle

Mox is winning now


----------



## shandcraig

Apparently codys tattoo is real on his neck, is he fucking insane? First off its such a stupid spot and angle and tattoo in color that goes even where he has to shave. Looks so wrong, should have at least been on his arm and not color



Unless aew is ribbing us on Instagram


----------



## MrThortan

"Aubrey calls it by the book." What match is JR watching?


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck. Is that it for Moxley?


----------



## The XL 2

Good match, but wrong guy went over. I wanted to see Chris have the belt a bit longer. Oh well


----------



## Oracle

Thats it really? 

bog average PPV


----------



## shandcraig

Pretty sad Jericho's championship run is over. He should have kept it longer


----------



## Chan Hung

Yessssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma

Well, they didn’t wait.


----------



## Chan Hung

That's a deep ass cut!!!!


----------



## MrThortan

Ahhh shux. I kind of wanted Jericho to win. AEW went with the hot hand though. I wonder where it will take us?


----------



## RapShepard

Right winner, but lol at his eye not really being injured kayfabe wise


----------



## Chan Hung

Good!!!! Get Moxley there while hes hot. Jericho has to tour in April anyway


----------



## Trophies

Mox!


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Good!!!! Get Moxley there while hes hot. Jericho has to tour in April anyway


How longs the tour?


----------



## Roxinius

smart of them to put it on Mox hes a proven draw and they pulled the trigger when they should have


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Damn that was awesome. Mox v MJF has to be DoN2!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Match was ok... not great. The title looks good on Moxley I will say that.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> How longs the tour?


Not sure but it was confirmed. So this loss makes sense.


----------



## The XL 2

I don't like Moxley being a pandering babyface.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Moxley vs Kenny Omega vs Jericho 
Triple threat for the title next PPV book it Tony


----------



## Roxinius

very refreshing to see a company send the fans home happy


----------



## epfou1

Hey what the fuck....LOL


----------



## Trophies

"hey what the fuck" Mox getting caught off guard


----------



## RapShepard

Badass Moxley giving props to the AEW universe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'll tell you one thing the AEW title feels more important then both the WWE titles


----------



## Oracle

Wasnt a great PPV the tag match stands heads and shoulders above everything else on the card


----------



## Boldgerg

Strange ending.


----------



## RapShepard

Roxinius said:


> very refreshing to see a company send the fans home happy


It happens in the other company, folk just change what they want immediately lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Man this was a fun PPV! Really enjoyed this


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mox vs Orange Cassidy is where the money is, book it AEW.


----------



## Jet_420

shandcraig said:


> How longs the tour?


Start Apr 16 until May 9th


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'll tell you one thing the AEW title feels more important then both the WWE titles


No it doesn't lol. There's a reason folk were crying and sniveling Thursday about the universal title match out come.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> I don't like Moxley being a pandering babyface.


Nah hes not pandering.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Loved the PPV


----------



## AEWMoxley

Obviously the right decision.

About the time the best guy in the business is a world champ again.


----------



## Chan Hung

You gotta do.something at the end of the ppvs... people pay 50 some bucks so.yes this was the right move


----------



## Erik.

Great show. 

Cant wait for Wednesday


----------



## Oracle

Surprised we didnt get no debuts or anything last two PPVs only one title change and zero debuts.


----------



## Chan Hung

Where is AmbroseGirl aka MoxGirl lol


----------



## Roxinius

RapShepard said:


> No it doesn't lol. There's a reason folk were crying and sniveling Thursday about the universal title match out come.


ah yes the universal title is on a 50 year old that cant go more than 5 minutes and the wwe title is on a guy who doesnt give a fuck about the business anymore the AEW title 100% feels more important


----------



## RapShepard

B PPV. Nothing I'll remember long term. But I certainly had fun watching it. Only real complaints is the universal complaint of "why the fuck is this show so long". 

As a WWE fun though it is annoying and funny to see how AEW can get away with shit that would get WWE mocked though.


----------



## Whoanma

That was


----------



## Geeee

I was sports entertained by every match but Hager/Dustin. Thumbs way up from me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Te


RapShepard said:


> No it doesn't lol. There's a reason folk were crying and sniveling Thursday about the universal title match out come.


 The WWE title hasn't felt important in a looooong time. Moxley winning the AEW title feels like it means something. Remember hes won the WWE title and it wasnt as special.


----------



## Cult03

I'm looking forward to this event

Christopher Daniels is getting worse at cutting promos
Daniels finally gets his "it was me Austin" moment
Does anybody care about Colt Cabana anymore?
National Anthem is not necessary every PPV guys
Hager and Dustin match was fine. Went long considering their skill sets.
There's a lot of time spent doing nothing tonight
Blood and Guts is a terrible PPV name. These guys just aren't good at naming their PPV's
#FuckDarbyAllin
Kenny changed his entrance video? They really are good at listening to fans like me aren't they?
Bucks already bringing out a book? Getting in before the demise?
I don't believe these guys would use these moves on each other. Also, the Meltzer Driver sucks. It's just a piledriver because Nick never makes the distance
Really good match despite the usual Bucks issues
Hangman has quickly become one of my favourite wrestlers
Piss break
Is that a tattoo on Cody's neck? Looks fucking terrible haha
Really good match
MJF and Hangman are the future, not Guevara and Allin
Oh god, OC still has to get his shit in during a squash match?
OC could actually be very good if he didn't make a mockery out of people like PAC
This is wrestling? The AEW crowd get another negative here. What a bunch of wankers
OC needs to teach the Bucks how to sell though
Lol PAC needed to beat OC with a distraction. He was treated better in WWE..
Mox still wrestling with one eye for 30 minutes and we are supposed to take it seriously.. FFS
Lol Jericho couldn't even win with all that help. Way to bury your first champ AEW
Good on Mox for building his character and becoming champ though.
So out of curiosity, what made this PPV different to an AEW Dynamite episode? This is why Dynamite can't rely on 20 minute matches every week because I'll be damned if I'm paying $50 for another one of these PPV's when I can watch them for free every Wednesday. No surprises either really. It was fun, but I'm a bit disappointed that everything was so obvious and they made my favourite wrestler ever look like a bitch in the Main Event.


----------



## NathanMayberry

I'm really glad I didn't pay $50 for this.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> No it doesn't lol. There's a reason folk were crying and sniveling Thursday about the universal title match out come.


what? lol aew treated the title with more respect than wwe has


----------



## RapShepard

Roxinius said:


> ah yes the universal title is on a 50 year old that cant go more than 5 minutes and the wwe title is on a guy who doesnt give a fuck about the business anymore the AEW title 100% feels more important


Again no it doesn't. If those titles were so important you wouldn't be so upset about who were holding them. Hell until the last 15 minutes the AEW title was held by a 49 year old, out of shape Jericho, who's never been the guy. That Jericho was going over guys like Omega and Cody if that shit happened under Vince there would be outrage.


----------



## Roxinius

Cult03 said:


> I'm looking forward to this event
> 
> Christopher Daniels is getting worse at cutting promos
> Daniels finally gets his "it was me Austin" moment
> Does anybody care about Colt Cabana anymore?
> National Anthem is not necessary every PPV guys
> Hager and Dustin match was fine. Went long considering their skill sets.
> There's a lot of time spent doing nothing tonight
> *Blood and Guts is a terrible PPV name. These guys just aren't good at naming their PPV's*
> *#FuckDarbyAllin*
> Kenny changed his entrance video? They really are good at listening to fans like me aren't they?
> Bucks already bringing out a book? Getting in before the demise?
> I don't believe these guys would use these moves on each other. Also, the Meltzer Driver sucks. It's just a piledriver because Nick never makes the distance
> Really good match despite the usual Bucks issues
> Hangman has quickly become one of my favourite wrestlers
> Piss break
> Is that a tattoo on Cody's neck? Looks fucking terrible haha
> Really good match
> *MJF and Hangman are the future, not Guevara and Allin*
> Oh god, OC still has to get his shit in during a squash match?
> OC could actually be very good if he didn't make a mockery out of people like PAC
> This is wrestling? The AEW crowd get another negative here. What a bunch of wankers
> OC needs to teach the Bucks how to sell though
> Lol PAC needed to beat OC with a distraction. He was treated better in WWE..
> Mox still wrestling with one eye for 30 minutes and we are supposed to take it seriously.. FFS
> Lol Jericho couldn't even win with all that help. Way to bury your first champ AEW
> Good on Mox for building his character and becoming champ though.
> So out of curiosity, what made this PPV different to an AEW Dynamite episode? This is why Dynamite can't rely on 20 minute matches every week because I'll be damned if I'm paying $50 for another one of these PPV's when I can watch them for free every Wednesday. No surprises either really. It was fun, but I'm a bit disappointed that everything was so obvious and they made my favourite wrestler ever look like a bitch in the Main Event.


A its not a ppv and b fuck yourself Allin is over deal with it c all 4 are going to be stars but cry more about Allin its hilarious


----------



## Jet_420

Oracle said:


> Surprised we didnt get no debuts or anything last two PPVs only one title change and zero debuts.


Gotta save the debut for dynamite, got a feeling we will see Archer feuding with Moxley.


----------



## Cult03

Roxinius said:


> thought you were tapping out troll


I honestly don't think you guys understand what a troll is. There's plenty to criticize about these shows and people are going to continue to do so. Calling people trolls because they have a differing opinion to you is just embarrassing because it shows you lack conviction in your own opinions to debate them. There's a few people on here whose posts consist of calling everyone a troll instead of adding anything to the forum. Get over yourselves


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Te
> 
> The WWE title hasn't felt important in a looooong time. Moxley winning the AEW title feels like it means something. Remember hes won the WWE title and it wasnt as special.


Folk say the WWE titles aren't special, then they bitch 24/7 about why their favorite isn't champion. The AEW title is the diehard fan consolation championship. Keep it a buck, you'd rather Moxley be the guy in WWE, but since he wouldn't, him being the AEW guy is acceptable.


----------



## AEW_19

Really enjoyed that PPV. Moxley was the right choice.


----------



## Cult03

Beatles123 said:


> FRESH
> 
> LY
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZED!
> 
> *YALL STAY MAD*


Also just saying, things like this are only said to wind people up and get reactions. This is the perfect example of a troll post, yet the usual suspects will stay quiet.


----------



## Roxinius

RapShepard said:


> Again no it doesn't. If those titles were so important you wouldn't be so upset about who were holding them. Hell until the last 15 minutes the AEW title was held by a 49 year old, out of shape Jericho, who's never been the guy. That Jericho was going over guys like Omega and Cody if that shit happened under Vince there would be outrage.


how brainless are you? Jericho for being 49 can still go better than trashberg he was fucking gassed walking to the damn ring if it isn't a squash match he's useless both wwe main titles have been irrelevant for a long time one due to putting it on a part timer who only shows up for squash matches and to stand in the ring and bounce around while the heyman says the same promos hes done for the last 100 years


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I've been a big AEW supporter but this PPV didn't really hit the mark for me. Bucks vs. Omega/Page was awesome, but Cody vs. MJF and Jericho vs. Mox both fell way short of my expectations. Nyla vs. Statlander was rough, Hager seemed super blown up and not very impressive in his first AEW outing.

Darby vs. Sammy and Pac vs. Cassidy were fun though.


----------



## RapShepard

Oracle said:


> Surprised we didnt get no debuts or anything last two PPVs only one title change and zero debuts.


Smart on them, you don't want to condition fans to think every PPV they're getting a major debut or title change. They don't need to get in the business of doing big moments and surprises just because it's a Saturday show.


----------



## Chan Hung

No Brody No Hardy lol


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Folk say the WWE titles aren't special, then they bitch 24/7 about why their favorite isn't champion. The AEW title is the diehard fan consolation championship. Keep it a buck, you'd rather Moxley be the guy in WWE, but since he wouldn't, him being the AEW guy is acceptable.


.....what...the hell?

um...no?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great PPV. Tag Title Match was awesome and the best tag I've seen in awhile. MJF/Cody was great, was nice to see MJF get the win with a cheapshot and continue owning it as a heel. Told a good story throughout, main thing holding the match back for me was Cody's lack of selling of the toe/foot after the boot came off (it was very inconsistent/no selling at all in the latter part). Pac/Orange Cassidy was super fun and great for what it was. Cassidy is a star. He can do pretty much anything and get the crowd to go crazy. That's charisma. Moxley/Jericho was solid, albeit a weak finish after the other three matches I mentioned. That said Moxley as champ is the way to go - look forward to seeing his run as champ.


----------



## Asuka842

Dustin vs. Hager, it was a fine match. But it shouldn't have opened the show. Also that kiss spot made Dustin look creepy for no real reason.
Sammy vs. Darby, Now THIS match should have been the opener, wow! Also nice win for Darby, hopefully it's the start of something for him. Also Sammy looked great as well. With guys like these, Jungle Boy, MJF, etc, AEW should definitely have a midcard title in the future I think.
Tag Match, this was entertaining AF.
Nyla vs. Kris, was, decent. They had a tough act to follow after the tag match, but they tried. Also this match was barely promoted and only set up like a week ago, which didn't help. Honestly I wish that I bought Nyla more as a monster. But this match really doesn't make her come off as one, that powerbomb botch was bad. The fact that they've had her lose a lot, including twice to tiny Riho, doesn't help. Riho vs. Kris II would have been a far better match.
Cody vs. MJF, honestly Cody came off as more heelish than MJF did. And somehow Dustin came off as more creepy earlier than MJF and Wardlow did here as well.
Pac vs. OC, it was fun. OC is entertaining. And Pac=Future AEW Champion, make it happen.
ME, Absolutely the right call. Jericho was a fantastic champion, but Moxley winning her was the logical move. Also Aubrey Edwards is fantastic. She knows JUST how far she can ham it up without going too far with it.
Overall, a really entertaining show.


----------



## Roxinius

Chan Hung said:


> No Brody No Hardy lol


hardy is still under contract and i think Brody is still under his no-compete for a few more weeks


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall a fun show.

The Tag Title match was excellent. PAC vs. OC was super fun. Mox vs. Jericho was a solid main event. And Darby vs. Guevara was a fun sprint.

Dustin vs. Hager was way too long for what it needed to be. Kris vs. Nyla had no chance of following the tag match. And Cody vs. MJF for a 4 month build just felt underwhelming.


----------



## CoverD

Chan Hung said:


> No Brody No Hardy lol


Brody is debuting in his home town when they hit Rochester, I think March 18th.

Hardy cannot appear on another promotion until 12am March 1st.

There was no way either was appearing.


----------



## Beatles123

Cult03 said:


> Also just saying, things like this are only said to wind people up and get reactions. This is the perfect example of a troll post, yet the usual suspects will stay quiet.


Wow, you actually---Oh my god.....

I don't mean to shit on your opinion of what i said, but....no.....it really wasn't meant to get a reaction.


----------



## shandcraig

Jet_420 said:


> Start Apr 16 until May 9th


Lol only a month.


----------



## RapShepard

Roxinius said:


> how brainless are you? Jericho for being 49 can still go better than trashberg he was fucking gassed walking to the damn ring if it isn't a squash match he's useless both wwe main titles have been irrelevant for a long time one due to putting it on a part timer who only shows up for squash matches and to stand in the ring and bounce around while the heyman says the same promos hes done for the last 100 years


Jericho can't go anymore either. Current Jericho is a shell of himself. None of these Jericho matches he's had the last few years are going on a best of Jericho DVD. 

Both Jericho and Goldberg are washed for their respective styles. Goldberg is washed because he isn't explosive be nor powerful enough to do his power moves. Jericho is washed because he can't keep up with his prime technical with some high flying style. The only difference is Jericho has hardcore fan love because he panders to diehard fans. 

Also you can't talk about cutting the same promos when Jericho has been the same fucking character for basically 20 years besides when he was the suit heel.


----------



## Cult03

RapShepard said:


> No, but this company just goes out of its way to not make anybody look bad.


Except PAC, Jericho and the Lucha Bros though


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Good PPV. Women and opener weren't too good but everything else was at least solid. Cassidy match was fun. Darby match was fun. Tag match was awesome. I'm whelmed with the Mox win. It was fine but I would've preferred they waited.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Roxinius said:


> how brainless are you? Jericho for being 49 can still go better than trashberg he was fucking gassed walking to the damn ring if it isn't a squash match he's useless both wwe main titles have been irrelevant for a long time one due to putting it on a part timer who only shows up for squash matches and to stand in the ring and bounce around while the heyman says the same promos hes done for the last 100 years


Go back to eating your box of crayons.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Great PPV 9/10

Cody's neck tattoo minus five stars


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Jericho can't go anymore either. Current Jericho is a shell of himself. None of these Jericho matches he's had the last few years are going on a best of Jericho DVD.
> 
> Both Jericho and Goldberg are washed for their respective styles. Goldberg is washed because he isn't explosive be nor powerful enough to do his power moves. Jericho is washed because he can't keep up with his prime technical with some high flying style. The only difference is Jericho has hardcore fan love because he panders to diehard fans.
> 
> Also you can't talk about cutting the same promos when Jericho has been the same fucking character for basically 20 years besides when he was the suit heel.


Strongly disagree. Jericho's matches are way more fun than Goldbergs.


----------



## Roxinius

RapShepard said:


> *Jericho can't go anymore either*. Current Jericho is a shell of himself. None of these Jericho matches he's had the last few years are going on a best of Jericho DVD.
> 
> Both Jericho and Goldberg are washed for their respective styles. Goldberg is washed because he isn't explosive be nor powerful enough to do his power moves. Jericho is washed because he can't keep up with his prime technical with some high flying style. The only difference is Jericho has hardcore fan love because he panders to diehard fans.
> 
> Also you can't talk about cutting the same promos when Jericho has been the same fucking character for basically 20 years besides when he was the suit heel.


he can still go better than goldberg you can try and deny it all you want he can get through a match that goes longer than 5 minutes he is better than goldberg if you think otherwise you are beyond retarded and Jericho being the same character for 20 years works for him heyman going out raw after raw saying the same stupid shit about lesnar got old Jericho is still very clearly over if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## Cult03

MJF said:


> "PAC needed a distraction to win"
> 
> Just going to completely ignore the part where PAC had the match won but decided to break the pin to toy with OC some more.


So he needed a distraction and he's an idiot? It's a far cry from being King of the Cruiserweights and beating everyone in his sight in that other company..


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

I've been reading the women's match was awful? What a surprise lol


----------



## Beatles123

Roxinius said:


> he can still go better than goldberg you can try and deny it all you want he can get through a match that goes longer than 5 minutes he is better than goldberg if you think otherwise you are beyond retarded and Jericho being the same character for 20 years works for him heyman going out raw after raw saying the same stupid shit about lesnar got old Jericho is still very clearly over if it aint broke dont fix it


easy now, no need for that language.


----------



## Bosnian21

My second favorite AEW PPV besides DoN. Great show overall.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> .....what...the hell?
> 
> um...no?


Nah it's the truth. The majority of hardcore fans are belt and top guy marks. If you can't hold a belt or be the top guy in WWE, then they just hope you leave to go somewhere where you can be a belt holder or top guy. Example see the Revival and Rusev.


----------



## Roxinius

Beatles123 said:


> easy now, no need for that language.


im sorry but im going to call blatant stupidity when i see it


----------



## RapShepard

Cult03 said:


> Except PAC, Jericho and the Lucha Bros though


Pac and Lucha Bros I agree. For whatever reason they just don't see shit in them lol


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Nah it's the truth. The majority of hardcore fans are belt and top guy marks. If you can't hold a belt or be the top guy in WWE, then they just hope you leave to go somewhere where you can be a belt holder or top guy. Example see the Revival and Rusev.


Change what you said to opinion and we can talk about it.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Ratedr4life said:


> Great PPV 9/10
> 
> Cody's neck tattoo minus five stars


Cody must have been in a dark place mentally - I fail to see how that tat was a good idea ... It sticks out like a bad pimple looks absolutely awful.


----------



## Geeee

If they can keep this up, the pop when Hangman wins the world title is gonna be enormous


----------



## Cult03

Beatles123 said:


> Wow, you actually---Oh my god.....
> 
> I don't mean to shit on your opinion of what i said, but....no.....it really wasn't meant to get a reaction.


You know exactly what you're doing with those comments


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Strongly disagree. Jericho's matches are way more fun than Goldbergs.


On average neither of their matches tend to be for. 



Roxinius said:


> he can still go better than goldberg you can try and deny it all you want he can get through a match that goes longer than 5 minutes he is better than goldberg if you think otherwise you are beyond retarded and Jericho being the same character for 20 years works for him heyman going out raw after raw saying the same stupid shit about lesnar got old Jericho is still very clearly over if it aint broke dont fix it


The difference between you and me is I don't give Jericho bonus points for match length, nor do I judge wrestlers on one set standard. Prime Goldberg was best at short matches, so I judge him on short matches. Besides his Mania match with Lesnar his short matches have sucked, therefore I consider him washed. Prime Jericho was known for being able to put on a midcard/upper midcard show stealing clinic, current Jericho is a main or co-main eventer and he isn't putting on clinics. The majority of his matches aren't things you're going to remember weeks from now, let alone years therefore he is washed. 

Jericho being the same guy only works because Jericho has never been the guy. We all know one thing hardcore wrestling fans hate is someone who's the guy in WWE.


----------



## Beatles123

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Cody must have been in a dark place mentally - I fail to see how that tat was a good idea ... It sticks out like a bad pimple looks absolutely awful.


Or maybe his happiness with it is not contingent upon what anyone else thinks of it and thats perfectly ok.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Beatles123 said:


> easy now, no need for that language.


When you start insulting another poster especially a very good one you've already lost the debate.


----------



## Chan Hung

First my off the head highlights:

Hager's wife, hot as fuck.
Hager winning.
Young bucks vs Omega Page was on fire.
MJF winning was gold. He's such a fucking great douche. And his fake tan along with new robe made it even better.
Darby winning was good.
Choir playing Jerichos intro song
Moxley's win was a great way to end the show.

Now the minuses:
Women's match was meh.
Cody's new tat is awful.
Cody's band was kinda awful. Should have lip sung it.
Hager vs Dustin was a bit dull. Not awful just kind of meh.
The Young bucks vs Omega Page match had too many false finishes but this is standard now i guess.I also hate the name indy-driver or whatever the tombstone like name is for them.

Overall, solid very good show.


----------



## Geeee

I'mTheGreatest said:


> I've been reading the women's match was awful? What a surprise lol


It was ok. A few botches. Problem is, it had to follow the tag title match which was bonkers.


----------



## Cult03

Roxinius said:


> A its not a ppv and b fuck yourself Allin is over deal with it c all 4 are going to be stars but cry more about Allin its hilarious


Ooh you got me there.

Allin is over with a few people. MJF and Hangman are on a different level as far as pro wrestling goes. Also, Darby Allin is a cunt


----------



## Beatles123

Cult03 said:


> You know exactly what you're doing with those comments


Yes, and I told you what the case was. Im sorry you don't believe it but my posts are my own. I do not need to change for you and they do not break any rules. Leave me alone.


----------



## Beatles123

I'mTheGreatest said:


> When you start insulting another poster especially a very good one you've already lost the debate.


Oh I agree, he shouldn't have used the R word.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Change what you said to opinion and we can talk about it.


Stop being goofy, this is a forum, clearly I'm giving my opinion


----------



## Boldgerg

Just to chime in on Allin... the scrawny little dweeb is the drizzling shit.

Is he athletic? Yes. Does he look like an absolute cunt in his denim hot pants, and is he built like a 12 year old child, with a goofy, 90's, goth, skater gimmick to match? Also yes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh also, Orange Cassidy threw the best looking superman punch I've ever seen in wrestling. Pac sold it perfectly too. Good stuff.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Stop being goofy, this is a forum, clearly I'm giving my opinion


You'd be surprised how many here don't see their thoughts that way. Reason I asked.

As long as we're clear on that its all good.


----------



## bdon

Cult03 said:


> I'm looking forward to this event
> 
> Christopher Daniels is getting worse at cutting promos
> Daniels finally gets his "it was me Austin" moment
> Does anybody care about Colt Cabana anymore?
> National Anthem is not necessary every PPV guys
> Hager and Dustin match was fine. Went long considering their skill sets.
> There's a lot of time spent doing nothing tonight
> Blood and Guts is a terrible PPV name. These guys just aren't good at naming their PPV's
> #FuckDarbyAllin
> Kenny changed his entrance video? They really are good at listening to fans like me aren't they?
> Bucks already bringing out a book? Getting in before the demise?
> I don't believe these guys would use these moves on each other. Also, the Meltzer Driver sucks. It's just a piledriver because Nick never makes the distance
> Really good match despite the usual Bucks issues
> Hangman has quickly become one of my favourite wrestlers
> Piss break
> Is that a tattoo on Cody's neck? Looks fucking terrible haha
> Really good match
> MJF and Hangman are the future, not Guevara and Allin
> Oh god, OC still has to get his shit in during a squash match?
> OC could actually be very good if he didn't make a mockery out of people like PAC
> This is wrestling? The AEW crowd get another negative here. What a bunch of wankers
> OC needs to teach the Bucks how to sell though
> Lol PAC needed to beat OC with a distraction. He was treated better in WWE..
> Mox still wrestling with one eye for 30 minutes and we are supposed to take it seriously.. FFS
> Lol Jericho couldn't even win with all that help. Way to bury your first champ AEW
> Good on Mox for building his character and becoming champ though.
> So out of curiosity, what made this PPV different to an AEW Dynamite episode? This is why Dynamite can't rely on 20 minute matches every week because I'll be damned if I'm paying $50 for another one of these PPV's when I can watch them for free every Wednesday. No surprises either really. It was fun, but I'm a bit disappointed that everything was so obvious and they made my favourite wrestler ever look like a bitch in the Main Event.


Definitely a letdown of a PPV outside of Darby/Guevara and the tag title match, which might be the best tag match I’ve ever seen. I quit watching for 2 decades, so I’ll leave that to others to decide.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> You'd be surprised how many here don't see their thoughts that way. Reason I asked.
> 
> As long as we're clear on that its all good.


I mean it's not a fact so clearly it's an opinion lol. Not like I'm sitting on a verifiable survey. Though I still stand on my statement.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Boldgerg said:


> Just to chime in on Allin... the scrawny little dweeb is the drizzling shit.
> 
> Is he athletic? Yes. Does he look like an absolute cunt in his denim hot pants, and is he built like a 12 year old child, with a goofy, 90's, goth, skater gimmick to match? Also yes.


He belongs in the women's division feed him to Nyla.


----------



## Punk_316

Let's pray that 'thing' on Cody's neck was just at temporary tattoo.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

RapShepard said:


> Again no it doesn't. If those titles were so important you wouldn't be so upset about who were holding them. Hell until the last 15 minutes the AEW title was held by a 49 year old, out of shape Jericho, who's never been the guy. That Jericho was going over guys like Omega and Cody if that shit happened under Vince there would be outrage.


Jericho best The Rock and Stone Cold on the same night I seriously doubt there would be outrage over Omega and Cody


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Punk_316 said:


> Let's pray that 'thing' on Cody's neck was just at temporary tattoo.


He's going to get ripped a new arsehole on social media.


----------



## bdon

Cody’s fucking tat on his NECK does not fit his pretty boy, suit-and-tie gimmick.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Pac went from being the King of the Cruiserweights, to the unbeatable in Dragon Gate, to being 7-6-1 in AEW and needing a distraction to beat Orange Cassidy lol. So much for AEW elevating folk [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


i thought you said they don’t make anybody look bad


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

bdon said:


> Cody’s fucking tat on his NECK does not fit his pretty boy, suit-and-tie gimmick.


If real he should just go all Cory Graves on us because it looks like shit by itself.


----------



## RapShepard

TKO Wrestling said:


> Jericho best The Rock and Stone Cold on the same night I seriously doubt there would be outrage over Omega and Cody


Nah it would under a WWE umbrella. Remember AJ Styles losing to Jericho at his first WrestleMania was considered a burial for AJ, and Jericho was being called trash. 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&link_source=app[/URL]"]Future & Past WWE PPV


----------



## PhilThePain

Cody needs to get that neck tattoo removed ASAP.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought you said they don’t make anybody look bad


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] fair enough. But nah they've done no favors for the "AEW will book them right" talk


----------



## TKO Wrestling

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought you said they don’t make anybody look bad





RapShepard said:


> Nah it would under a WWE umbrella. Remember AJ Styles losing to Jericho at his first WrestleMania was considered a burial for AJ, and Jericho was being called trash.
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&link_source=app[/URL]"]Future & Past WWE PPV


No, I don’t remember it. It’s been awhile since I watched WWE that closely. But I’m also one of the rare fans that is excited Goldberg is their champ, so I’m weird. I watched Smackdown cause of it.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

TKO Wrestling said:


> No, I don’t remember it. It’s been awhile since I watched WWE that closely. But I’m also one of the rare fans that is excited Goldberg is their champ, so I’m weird. I watched Smackdown cause of it.


Goldberg is the GOAT! I only watched shitty Smackdown for the same reason tbh lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great PPV

Dustin v Jake - 3/5 - should not have opened
Darby v Sammy - 4/5 - should have opened
Tag title match 10/5 - best tag match I‘ve ever seen, worth the price of PPV all by itself. Anybody shitting on the YBs work can just be referred to this match

Womens match 2/5 - Kris was definitely still ill
Cody v MJF - 3/5 - fine for where it was on the card. Did not live up to the build. Camera man should have zoomed in on Ring on finger

OC v Pac - 5/5 - my type of match. OC the most over in all of wrestling
Mox v Y2J - 3/5 - too much BS. Jericho is starting to struggle. Time for him to make new stars.

all in all, money well spent and I was really entertained and never disappointed


----------



## RapShepard

TKO Wrestling said:


> No, I don’t remember it. It’s been awhile since I watched WWE that closely. But I’m also one of the rare fans that is excited Goldberg is their champ, so I’m weird. I watched Smackdown cause of it.


I feel it, but yeah I know you see the response Goldberg got Thursday. Jericho would be getting that same response if his title reign happened in WWE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] fair enough. But nah they've done no favors for the "AEW will book them right" talk


Pac is fine - he’ll be a champ within the next 2 years.

if you want to know if he’s booked right, ask if he’s credible. Do we believe Pac can on any day beat anybody in the company. The answer is ‘yes’

booked good 

in the ’other place’ - did we ever believe Neville could beat.... Roman? Or Seth? Or Ambrose?

nope - they are leagues different


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope they introduce a mid card title or whatever you want to call it, they have too many singles talents.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

RapShepard said:


> I feel it, but yeah I know you see the response Goldberg got Thursday. Jericho would be getting that same response if his title reign happened in WWE


Yes sir I saw all of his stuff. Goldberg is my all time favorite and I’ve been following his most recent comeback.

He sucks compared to the old days but he is still GOLDBERG!!! Haha.


----------



## Roxinius

Just read Cabana has signed with AEW


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pac is fine - he’ll be a champ within the next 2 years.
> 
> if you want to know if he’s booked right, ask if he’s credible. Do we believe Pac can on any day beat anybody in the company. The answer is ‘yes’
> 
> booked good
> 
> in the ’other place’ - did we ever believe Neville could beat.... Roman? Or Seth? Or Ambrose?
> 
> nope - they are leagues different


The answer is not yes. There were numerous times today that I wasn't sure if PAC was even going to beat Orange Cassidy for fucks sake. God these excuses and reasoning suck


----------



## TKO Wrestling

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Goldberg is the GOAT! I only watched shitty Smackdown for the same reason tbh lol


Yes sir. I fast forwarded most of it but was glued to Goldbergs segment, Cenas segment, and Sashas entrance. She is ridiculously sexy.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Roxinius said:


> Just read Cabana has signed with AEW


gross


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pac is fine - he’ll be a champ within the next 2 years.
> 
> if you want to know if he’s booked right, ask if he’s credible. Do we believe Pac can on any day beat anybody in the company. The answer is ‘yes’
> 
> booked good
> 
> in the ’other place’ - did we ever believe Neville could beat.... Roman? Or Seth? Or Ambrose?
> 
> nope - they are leagues different


Now this I'd disagree with. I'd point to the records as why. AEW yells at you that "Hey this Pac guy is 7-6-1". At least when he was the king of the Cruiserweights he was running something. Then if we're going to give AEW props for having Pac lose in close matches... Well what about loses he had against top WWE guys that he looked good in. Like his open challenge match against Cena or world title match against Rollins. 

Ultimately I know Pac isn't actually a loser. It's just pointing out the double standard of how he can be "7-6-1" in AEW and they get credit for booking him well. But somehow being the face of the Cruiserweight brand and being presented as nigh unbeatable was bad booking in WWE.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Cult03 said:


> The answer is not yes. There were numerous times today that I wasn't sure if PAC was even going to beat Orange Cassidy for fucks sake. God these excuses and reasoning suck


Should he? Pac doesn’t feel like the type that should always win. He feels a lot more natural in the “get the up and coming baby face” role instead.

Honestly OC will likely make AEW more money than PAC will. Sad but true, PAC feels l


RapShepard said:


> Now this I'd disagree with. I'd point to the records as why. AEW yells at you that "Hey this Pac guy is 7-6-1". At least when he was the king of the Cruiserweights he was running something. Then if we're going to give AEW props for having Pac lose in close matches... Well what about loses he had against top WWE guys that he looked good in. Like his open challenge match against Cena or world title match against Rollins.
> 
> Ultimately I know Pac isn't actually a loser. It's just pointing out the double standard of how he can be "7-6-1" and AEW and they get credit for booking him well. But somehow being the face of the Cruiserweight brand and being presented as nigh unbeatable was bad booking in WWE.


I just don’t think PAC is a major player and I’m sure AEW agrees judging by how they book him.

Good solid player but if he is the reason nZo isn’t in AEW then I have an issue with it. AEW needs MJF, Eli Drake, and nZo. Maybe the best mic worker win.


----------



## RapShepard

TKO Wrestling said:


> Yes sir I saw all of his stuff. Goldberg is my all time favorite and I’ve been following his most recent comeback.
> 
> He sucks compared to the old days but he is still GOLDBERG!!! Haha.


I liked his match with Brock at Mania, other than that I'm just over him. Him and that whole era really. At almost 28, I'm just over seeing guys who were around when I was in kindergarten lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> *Ultimately I know Pac isn't actually a loser. It's just pointing out the double standard of how he can be "7-6-1" and AEW and they get credit for booking him well. *But somehow being the face of the Cruiserweight brand and being presented as nigh unbeatable was bad booking in WWE.


 its not a double standard - he’s booked well and he’s credible.

did you ever believe he’s beating Cena? No, never.

is it believable he can beat Mox for the title at the next PPV? Yes it is.

they book people as credible, even when losing - confirming your prior point of ‘the company does not make anybody look bad’ - which I actually agreed with.

i don’t think being the ‘king of the cruiserweights’ in the network or wherever it was broadcast is even in the same realm of a spot compared to where he is now.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

TKO Wrestling said:


> Yes sir I saw all of his stuff. Goldberg is my all time favorite and I’ve been following his most recent comeback.
> 
> He sucks compared to the old days but he is still GOLDBERG!!! Haha.


Goldberg is also my all-time FAV welcome to the club!!


----------



## TKO Wrestling

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Goldberg is also my all-time FAV welcome to the club!!


he is the man!!! I just really miss Bobby the brain calling his matches. He made Goldberg feel even more epic.


----------



## HankHill_85

I could probably scribble out various paragraphs on the best moments from the best matches, but I'll keep it simple - that PPV was fun as hell. AEW is really, really clicking and getting themselves in sync with where they need to go as a company.

Leave it to Twitter to try and hamper my appreciation for the show though. Especially former WWE ref Jimmy Korderas, who seems obsessed with trying to paint himself as "totally not biased" but only seems to shit on AEW. Seriously, if you want a good chuckle, check out his Twitter page on Wednesday nights.


----------



## Jazminator

Fantastic PPV. Well worth the money!

My favorite matches, in order:
1. Page/Omega-Bucks
2. Pac-Orange Cassidy
3. Darby-Sammy
4. Cody-MJF
5. Jericho-Moxley
6. Dustin-Hager
7. SCU-Dark Order
8. Nyla-Statlander


----------



## RapShepard

TKO Wrestling said:


> Should he? Pac doesn’t feel like the type that should always win. He feels a lot more natural in the “get the up and coming baby face” role instead.
> 
> Honestly OC will likely make AEW more money than PAC will. Sad but true, PAC feels l
> 
> 
> I just don’t think PAC is a major player and I’m sure AEW agrees judging by how they book him.
> 
> Good solid player but if he is the reason nZo isn’t in AEW then I have an issue with it. AEW needs MJF, Eli Drake, and nZo. Maybe the best mic worker win.


Agreed that Pac is more midcard stable than main eventer.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> its not a double standard - he’s booked well and he’s credible.
> 
> did you ever believe he’s beating Cena? No, never.
> 
> is it believable he can beat Mox for the title at the next PPV? Yes it is.
> 
> they book people as credible, even when losing - confirming your prior point of ‘the company does not make anybody look bad’ - which I actually agreed with.
> 
> i don’t think being the ‘king of the cruiserweights’ in the network or wherever it was broadcast is even in the same realm of a spot compared to where he is now.


No both him beating Cena and Moxley don't sound kayfabe believable. I mean he lost to one eyed Mox on TV, but you're saying you could buy him beating 2 eyed Mox? Come on that does t make a lick of sense. 

Them going out of their way to not make anybody look bad, hurts them. Pac needing a distraction to get momentum back so he could beat Orange Cassidy does nothing for him. It especially does nothing for him when he was 6-6-1 going into the match. 

Him being the King of the Cruiserweights does nothing because WWE has negative hardcore fan approval. I mean think about what you're saying. You're saying Pac being the face of a brand, the champion of that brand, and getting time on Raw, wasn't as good as being 7-6-1 in a promotion that's not even a year old. That's the type of thing only said when the alternative just has "fuck you" approval rating. It's just a certain level of fluff folk get when they're not in WWE. It's similar to when folk were pretending Shawn Spears was suddenly so entertaining because he did a chair shot.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

RapShepard said:


> Agreed that Pac is more midcard stable than main eventer.
> 
> 
> 
> No both him beating Cena and Moxley don't sound kayfabe believable. I mean he lost to one eyed Mox on TV, but you're saying you could buy him beating 2 eyed Mox? Come on that does t make a lick of sense.
> 
> Them going out of their way to not make anybody look bad, hurts them. Pac needing a distraction to get momentum back so he could beat Orange Cassidy does nothing for him. It especially does nothing for him when he was 6-6-1 going into the match.
> 
> Him being the King of the Cruiserweights does nothing because WWE has negative hardcore fan approval. I mean think about what you're saying. You're saying Pac being the face of a brand, the champion of that brand, and getting time on Raw, wasn't as good as being 7-6-1 in a promotion that's not even a year old. That's the type of thing only said when the alternative just has "fuck you" approval rating. It's just a certain level of fluff folk get when they're not in WWE. It's similar to when folk were pretending Shawn Spears was suddenly so entertaining because he did a chair shot.


Spears + PAC as a tag team, with Tully managing, actually sounds good. Neither has main event potential.


----------



## RapShepard

TKO Wrestling said:


> Spears + PAC as a tag team, with Tully managing, actually sounds good. Neither has main event potential.


Nah Spears is a waste when it comes to serious stuff and doesn't deserve Tully. Pac getting Tully could be a good move.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great PPV
> 
> Dustin v Jake - 3/5 - should not have opened
> Darby v Sammy - 4/5 - should have opened
> Tag title match 10/5 - best tag match I‘ve ever seen, worth the price of PPV all by itself. Anybody shitting on the YBs work can just be referred to this match
> 
> Womens match 2/5 - Kris was definitely still ill
> Cody v MJF - 3/5 - fine for where it was on the card. Did not live up to the build. Camera man should have zoomed in on Ring on finger
> 
> OC v Pac - 5/5 - my type of match. OC the most over in all of wrestling
> Mox v Y2J - 3/5 - too much BS. Jericho is starting to struggle. Time for him to make new stars.
> 
> all in all, money well spent and I was really entertained and never disappointed


Bro, are they doing a Super Powers angle with Omega and Page?


----------



## FatAbomination

PAC is a mid-carder, why do people expect him to have a better record? The top heels are Jericho and MJF, PAC is #3, a solid mid-level guy, nothing more.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Agreed that Pac is more midcard stable than main eventer.
> 
> 
> 
> No both him beating Cena and Moxley don't sound kayfabe believable. I mean he lost to one eyed Mox on TV, but you're saying you could buy him beating 2 eyed Mox? Come on that does t make a lick of sense.
> 
> Them going out of their way to not make anybody look bad, hurts them. Pac needing a distraction to get momentum back so he could beat Orange Cassidy does nothing for him. It especially does nothing for him when he was 6-6-1 going into the match.
> 
> Him being the King of the Cruiserweights does nothing because WWE has negative hardcore fan approval. I mean think about what you're saying. You're saying Pac being the face of a brand, the champion of that brand, and getting time on Raw, wasn't as good as being 7-6-1 in a promotion that's not even a year old. That's the type of thing only said when the alternative just has "fuck you" approval rating. It's just a certain level of fluff folk get when they're not in WWE. It's similar to when folk were pretending Shawn Spears was suddenly so entertaining because he did a chair shot.


yes I can buy him beating a two-eyed Mox. This is the guy that beat Hangman twice and Kenny once.

And ‘yes’ its a better spot than the face of the 205 brand. You don‘t have to agree with me - but IMO it is 

in the end, Pac agrees with me - as he is where he is / and he left the ‘king of the cruiserweights’

in fact, he sat at home for a year rather than the being in the ‘prestigious’ position you‘re describing.

not even sure what we‘re debating here TBH ?‍♂


----------



## Chan Hung

TKO Wrestling said:


> Spears + PAC as a tag team, with Tully managing, actually sounds good. Neither has main event potential.


Spears & Pac would be a great tag team.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Bro, are they doing a Super Powers angle with Omega and Page?


whatever they are doing, they can do more of it

that Golden trigger spot, with Kenny kicking out at 1 

the crowd went crazy


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whatever they are doing, the can do more of it
> 
> that Golden trigger spot, with Kenny kicking out at 1
> 
> the crowd went crazy


@patpat and I were just talking about that. He no sold a finisher, and the crowd fucking erupted in a way I’ve not heard or seen from a wrestling crowd in a long time.

As patpat said, that was Hogan bulking up level shit. Mega-fucking-star


----------



## AEWMoxley

bdon said:


> As patpat said, that was Hogan bulking up level shit. Mega-fucking-star


Megastars don't lose tens of thousands of viewers almost every time they are on TV.


----------



## bdon

AEWMoxley said:


> Megastars don't lose tens of thousands of viewers almost every time they are on TV.


You’re missing the point that they are BUILDING him into that. He was losing and losing and losing. Now he’s been ramping up and ramping up, culminating in him kicking out of a finisher at 1, no selling it, hulking up like he’s Hogan in ‘91, and the crowd went nuts in a 5 Star tag match 3 days after a 5 Star Iron Man match.

If you can’t read the tea leaves and see what they’re building toward, I don’t know what to tell you.


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> You’re missing the point that they are BUILDING him into that. He was losing and losing and losing. Now he’s been ramping up and ramping up, culminating in him kicking out of a finisher at 1, no selling it, hulking up like he’s Hogan in ‘91, and the crowd went nuts in a 5 Star tag match 3 days after a 5 Star Iron Man match.
> 
> If you can’t read the tea leaves and see what they’re building toward, I don’t know what to tell you.


You have still not explained _why_ they would book him under in the first place.


----------



## The Wood

I didn't see the match, so I am willing to be persuaded: Can anyone explain to me why Moxley would fake an eye injury for 90% of a match? Like, how does this make sense in the context of a fight?


----------



## bdon

The Wood said:


> I didn't see the match, so I am willing to be persuaded: Can anyone explain to me why Moxley would fake an eye injury for 90% of a match? Like, how does this make sense in the context of a fight?


It doesn’t. The match wasn’t very good, and it basically hid Mox not being a great in-ring guy and Jericho being old.


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> It doesn’t. The match wasn’t very good, and it basically hid Mox not being a great in-ring guy and Jericho being old.


I'm going to give you props for being honest there.


----------



## AEWMoxley

bdon said:


> You’re missing the point that they are BUILDING him into that. He was losing and losing and losing. Now he’s been ramping up and ramping up, culminating in him kicking out of a finisher at 1, no selling it, hulking up like he’s Hogan in ‘91, and the crowd went nuts in a 5 Star tag match 3 days after a 5 Star Iron Man match.
> 
> If you can’t read the tea leaves and see what they’re building toward, I don’t know what to tell you.


But he's always been super over with the live audience. That's not anything new. It's the TV audience he hasn't been able to connect with. 

If they're building him up, then he's going to have his opportunity to win over the TV audience. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## imthegame19

Moxley said in post show scrum that he was seeing triple after taking head shot to the post. So if main event felt little off and maybe didn't do everything they wanted to. It's probably because of Moxley being bit concussed


----------



## Kishido

Jericho is cool but damn the age is hitting him hard


----------



## The Wood

imthegame19 said:


> Moxley said in post show scrum that he was seeing triple after taking head shot to the post. So if main event felt little off and maybe didn't do everything they wanted to. It's probably because of Moxley being bit concussed


To take a PWI approach to this: Maybe he shouldn't have worn a target on his head for his opponent to target?


----------



## ElTerrible

Within four days Pac had a better match than he ever did in WWE and had a more entertaining match than he ever did in WWE, yet people still bitch about it.


----------



## Contra Unit

I wanted to laugh at MJF's exaggerated tan, but then I saw Cody's tat.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> whatever they are doing, they can do more of it
> 
> that Golden trigger spot, with Kenny kicking out at 1
> 
> the crowd went crazy


I was about to tune out until he suddenly kicked out, Omega was getting his ass kicked. That was a swerve that I wasn't expecting.



Beatles123 said:


> Wow, you actually---Oh my god.....
> 
> I don't mean to shit on your opinion of what i said, but....no.....it really wasn't meant to get a reaction.


LOL why are you so over-dramatic? It's not just this post either, it's most of them within this thread.


----------



## bdon

The Wood said:


> You have still not explained _why_ they would book him under in the first place.


Because of the issues the other guys on the roster faced before entering. Cody having to listen to opinions that he isn’t a main event guy. Moxley legitimately being worried that fans would look at him as the idiot Vince was making himself feel like at the end. Roster full of unknowns.

If Kenny starts out as top dog, then where does he have to go from there? He fucking hulked up and no sold the Golden Trigger. His story as a top dog from Day 1 doesn’t explain shit to an American audience that already was pissed about Moxley’s treatment in WWE vs now you’ve seen the guy you hear the announcers call the best (but you have seen him lose multiple big matches) and are now beginning to see him wrestle a little better each time out, string together these bangers, last week kicking out of Lucha shit, and tonight kicking out of the Golden Trigger.

Cody had to be built up, Moxley had to be built up FOR HIMSELF from where he was, a roster of unknowns had to be built up from nobodies, etc. What good does it do any of them trying to get over when the audience sees Omega, who most casuals won’t know or understand why they should care that this nobody is kicking Ambrose and Jericho’s ass.

As much as I hate WWE and don’t agree with them apparently booking Goldberg over the Fiend, I do understand Goldberg sells a PPV better to the ESPNs or Fox’s or whoever ends up buying the rights to Mania.


----------



## Contra Unit

ElTerrible said:


> Within four days Pac had a better match than he ever did in WWE and had a more entertaining match than he ever did in WWE, yet people still bitch about it.


It's because most people seem to think of OC as a lower-card. When he does his match against Minoru Suzuki later in April, OC is not going to get squashed. He's going to hold his own until Suzuki suddenly murders him. I was sold on the Gen X-parody dude after I saw his match against Kylie Rae. It actually made both of OC & Kylie look good.


----------



## imthegame19

imthegame19 said:


> I can't wait to see Revolution live in person tomorrow! Here's my predictions...
> 
> Pre show
> Dark Order vs SCU-Winner Dark Order
> 
> Nyla Rose vs Kris Statlander-Winner Nyla Rose
> 
> Pac vs Orange Cassidy-Winner Pac
> 
> Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara-Winner Darby Allin
> 
> Jake Hager vs Dustin Rhodes-Winner Jake Hager
> 
> Kenny Omega&Adam Page vs Young Bucks -Winner Kenny Omega&Adam Page
> 
> MJF vs Cody Rhodes-Winner MJF
> 
> Jon Moxley vs Chris Jericho-Winner Jon Moxley


Well it's like I booked the show lol. Maybe I'm Tony Khan jk lol. Where there tonight and it was a great show and experience.

There was a Yuka/Riho vs Britt Baker/Penelope Ford Dark Match before Buy in started.

The crowd was super into this show besides one match. Before and during Nyla Rose/Statlander there was a massive "piss break" moment. When it seemed like a 1,000 people going to the bathroom at once. With people not even paying attention to the match until near the end.

Hager/Dustin, Darby/Guevara, Pac/Cassidy and MJF/Cody were all very good matches. I've seen a lot of great feedback for Page/Omega vs Bucks. Page was by far most over guy in that match. Even tho Kenny had a few moments. Young Bucks didn't get as strong reaction coming out as I expected. But they did get some good chants/reaction during the match.

As for the match itself? I personally thought it was 5-8 minutes to long. It felt the crowd was hotter for the finish at some of the numerous Young Buck kick outs. Then the actual finish itself. It almost felt like they expected them to kick out again there. Gotta hand it to these guys to do all the moves at that pace for that long is amazing. But their egos of trying to put on this amazing 5 star level match or whatever I think brought the match down a bit. So it was good but could have been shorter with few less two count kick outs.

As for Moxley/Jericho it had such a big fight feel. The crowd loved Moxley and clearly wanted him to win. But crowd really popped for Jericho as well. The match was solid but I expected better. It felt like Jericho/Moxley wanted to do something like Moxley/Suzuki.


With a lot of hard hitting and brawling. But crowd and people watching at home aren't gonna get excited for Moxley/Jericho brawling same way as Moxley/Suzuki. It also appears Moxley got a bit concussed during the match. I think slowed things down a bit as well. Still it was good match just not as epic as the big fight feel.


I saw Moxley taking eye patch off to reveal it was healed tonight. I just thought he would do it at the start of the match. But doing it at the end was better. Just the look on Jericho face when he knew he was done at that moment was awesome.


Without a doubt AEW made right choice putting title on Moxley. The rating breakdown, YouTube views, merchandise(saw tons of Moxley shirts tonight along with Orange Cassidy), crowd reaction etc. All that data shows he's most over guy in the company right now without a doubt. Jericho was a great champion but I think Moxley can take it to the next level. Now we will get more title matches and champion wrestling more on tv in general. Moxley also gave a great speech after the show and walked though the crowd four seats from where I was sitting. So awesome night and awesome ppv. I hope every one at home enjoyed it like I did.


----------



## bdon

imthegame19 said:


> Well it's like I booked the show lol. Maybe I'm Tony Khan jk lol. Where there tonight and it was a great show and experience.
> 
> There was a Yuka/Riho vs Britt Baker/Penelope Ford Dark Match before Buy in started.
> 
> The crowd was super into this show besides one match. Before and during Nyla Rose/Statlander there was a massive "piss break" moment. When it seemed like a 1,000 people going to the bathroom at once. With people not even paying attention to the match until near the end.
> 
> Hager/Dustin, Darby/Guevara, Pac/Cassidy and MJF/Cody were all very good matches. I've seen a lot of great feedback for Page/Omega vs Bucks. Page was by far most over guy in that match. Even tho Kenny had a few moments. Young Bucks didn't get as strong reaction coming out as I expected. But they did get some good chants/reaction during the match.
> 
> As for the match itself? I personally thought it was 5-8 minutes to long. It felt the crowd was hotter for the finish at some of the numerous Young Buck kick outs. Then the actual finish itself. It almost felt like they expected them to kick out again there. Gotta hand it to these guys to do all the moves at that pace for that long is amazing. But their egos of trying to put on this amazing 5 star level match or whatever I think brought the match down a bit. So it was good but could have been shorter with few less two count kick outs.
> 
> As for Moxley/Jericho it had such a big fight feel. The crowd loved Moxley and clearly wanted him to win. But crowd really popped for Jericho as well. The match was solid but I expected better. It felt like Jericho/Moxley wanted to do something like Moxley/Suzuki.
> 
> 
> With a lot of hard hitting and brawling. But crowd and people watching at home aren't gonna get excited for Moxley/Jericho brawling same way as Moxley/Suzuki. It also appears Moxley got a bit concussed during the match. I think slowed things down a bit as well. Still it was good match just not as epic as the big fight feel.
> 
> 
> I saw Moxley taking eye patch off to reveal it was healed tonight. I just thought he would do it at the start of the match. But doing it at the end was better. Just the look on Jericho face when he knew he was done at that moment was awesome.
> 
> 
> Without a doubt AEW made right choice putting title on Moxley. The rating breakdown, YouTube views, merchandise(saw tons of Moxley shirts tonight along with Orange Cassidy), crowd reaction etc. All that data shows he's most over guy in the company right now without a doubt. Jericho was a great champion but I think Moxley can take it to the next level. Now we will get more title matches and champion wrestling more on tv in general. Moxley also gave a great speech after the show and walked though the crowd four seats from where I was sitting. So awesome night and awesome ppv. I hope every one at home enjoyed it like I did.


Anything to downplay Kenny and keep him away from your boy, Moxley.

Just messing, man. Glad you had an awesome time.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Jericho really should just do tag matches at this point where he can get carried by younger guys, it's getting sad


----------



## Pippen94

imthegame19 said:


> Well it's like I booked the show lol. Maybe I'm Tony Khan jk lol. Where there tonight and it was a great show and experience.
> 
> There was a Yuka/Riho vs Britt Baker/Penelope Ford Dark Match before Buy in started.
> 
> The crowd was super into this show besides one match. Before and during Nyla Rose/Statlander there was a massive "piss break" moment. When it seemed like a 1,000 people going to the bathroom at once. With people not even paying attention to the match until near the end.
> 
> Hager/Dustin, Darby/Guevara, Pac/Cassidy and MJF/Cody were all very good matches. I've seen a lot of great feedback for Page/Omega vs Bucks. Page was by far most over guy in that match. Even tho Kenny had a few moments. Young Bucks didn't get as strong reaction coming out as I expected. But they did get some good chants/reaction during the match.
> 
> As for the match itself? I personally thought it was 5-8 minutes to long. It felt the crowd was hotter for the finish at some of the numerous Young Buck kick outs. Then the actual finish itself. It almost felt like they expected them to kick out again there. Gotta hand it to these guys to do all the moves at that pace for that long is amazing. But their egos of trying to put on this amazing 5 star level match or whatever I think brought the match down a bit. So it was good but could have been shorter with few less two count kick outs.
> 
> As for Moxley/Jericho it had such a big fight feel. The crowd loved Moxley and clearly wanted him to win. But crowd really popped for Jericho as well. The match was solid but I expected better. It felt like Jericho/Moxley wanted to do something like Moxley/Suzuki.
> 
> 
> With a lot of hard hitting and brawling. But crowd and people watching at home aren't gonna get excited for Moxley/Jericho brawling same way as Moxley/Suzuki. It also appears Moxley got a bit concussed during the match. I think slowed things down a bit as well. Still it was good match just not as epic as the big fight feel.
> 
> 
> I saw Moxley taking eye patch off to reveal it was healed tonight. I just thought he would do it at the start of the match. But doing it at the end was better. Just the look on Jericho face when he knew he was done at that moment was awesome.
> 
> 
> Without a doubt AEW made right choice putting title on Moxley. The rating breakdown, YouTube views, merchandise(saw tons of Moxley shirts tonight along with Orange Cassidy), crowd reaction etc. All that data shows he's most over guy in the company right now without a doubt. Jericho was a great champion but I think Moxley can take it to the next level. Now we will get more title matches and champion wrestling more on tv in general. Moxley also gave a great speech after the show and walked though the crowd four seats from where I was sitting. So awesome night and awesome ppv. I hope every one at home enjoyed it like I did.


The right people won - forgot what that is like watching wwe


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hager/Dustin - ***
Sammg/Darby - ***3/4
Bucks/ Hangman&Omega - ****3/4
MJF/Cody - ***3/4
OC/PAC - ***3/4
Mox/Jericho - ***1/2

What an awesome show. PAC/OC, MJF/Cody and Darby/Sammy were a blast. Can't wait for Wednesday.


----------



## the_flock

FatAbomination said:


> PAC is a mid-carder, why do people expect him to have a better record? The top heels are Jericho and MJF, PAC is #3, a solid mid-level guy, nothing more.


Putting MJF ahead of Pac is everything that is wrong with AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> I'm going to give you props for being honest there.


And the rest of us arent? Stop.


----------



## DJ Punk

Amazing ppv. I'd say the tag team title match was easily MOTN. Darby Allin and Sammy kicked ass. Give these two a midcard title to fight over. Orange Cassidy also looked like a star. And personally, I wasn't ready for Jericho to drop the belt this soon, but at the same time I'm ready for the era of Mox.

8.5/10


----------



## Beatles123

Contra Unit said:


> I wanted to laugh at MJF's exaggerated tan, but then I saw Cody's tat.
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to tune out until he suddenly kicked out, Omega was getting his ass kicked. That was a swerve that I wasn't expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL why are you so over-dramatic? It's not just this post either, it's most of them within this thread.


Im just me, man. You don't have to agree with me.


----------



## Zapato

I enjoyed that, I’ve not been avidly following AEW but that impressed me and I’m liking the younger core they are building up, and the winners tonight were all the right choices (although with the build from what I saw you could easily argue the other way and it would have worked, good booking). Moxley for example was the right choice and almost like Jericho returning the favour for that plant pot stuff. Sure the Metal Gear Mox and healed eye reveal seemed obvious, but being obvious can be good and you don’t need to over complicate. I’ve never been a fan of his and the rah rah speech at the end (cutting him off with his music was pretty funny) I was cringing through in the thought they may have someone attacking him (AEW Family the new WWE Universe? It just felt like a Vinceism) and as others have said the match was never going to be up to much, but the story was decent. Jericho’s entrance with the choir the highlight really.

I have to keep trying to dampen myself down about MJF, he is a gem in the making but Cody and Brandi are still so much telegraphing Haitch and Steph and I genuinely think they don’t realise it. Oh but he lost, he can’t have a title shot yadda yadda. If this is all leading to Rhodes burying MJF akin to Haitch in his golden shovel days then he’s no better than the man he is clearly still channelling and trying to better. Acting like the crowd think he is Jesus, am I alone in hating that?

One last thing I had to mention (bar I liked Sammy and Allin, keep building them up), is Orange Cassidy. That was match of the night for me, not overly long or full of flips. Completely simple and I’m sure like many were I was shocked how good he is, especially with someone as good as Pac to play off. Pac is such a good heel and as others have said he‘s in a perfect spot, he’ll get title shots etc down the line (he may even be next for Moxley); but he’s a solid hand in the midcard. He should have been that in WWE.


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> Because of the issues the other guys on the roster faced before entering. Cody having to listen to opinions that he isn’t a main event guy. Moxley legitimately being worried that fans would look at him as the idiot Vince was making himself feel like at the end. Roster full of unknowns.
> 
> If Kenny starts out as top dog, then where does he have to go from there? He fucking hulked up and no sold the Golden Trigger. His story as a top dog from Day 1 doesn’t explain shit to an American audience that already was pissed about Moxley’s treatment in WWE vs now you’ve seen the guy you hear the announcers call the best (but you have seen him lose multiple big matches) and are now beginning to see him wrestle a little better each time out, string together these bangers, last week kicking out of Lucha shit, and tonight kicking out of the Golden Trigger.
> 
> Cody had to be built up, Moxley had to be built up FOR HIMSELF from where he was, a roster of unknowns had to be built up from nobodies, etc. What good does it do any of them trying to get over when the audience sees Omega, who most casuals won’t know or understand why they should care that this nobody is kicking Ambrose and Jericho’s ass.
> 
> As much as I hate WWE and don’t agree with them apparently booking Goldberg over the Fiend, I do understand Goldberg sells a PPV better to the ESPNs or Fox’s or whoever ends up buying the rights to Mania.


Those other issues are all made up though lol. Cody had the match of the night the first show out. Moxley was never going to not get the fans on side. Both those points are ridiculous and you know it. Even if they _were_ valid, they weren’t after Double or Nothing.

And who exactly have they built up that was unknown? Especially in lieu of Omega? There’s no reason he can’t be in the main event and they can’t build up other guys from scratch, which I’d argue we’re still waiting on. So that’s out.

And why does being booked properly means he needs to be kicking Jericho and Moxley’s ass? It’s not one or the other.

These are just apologetics. I get it — you like Kenny Omega. I think you’re going a step too far with this though, especially considering he has proven that he doesn’t really have the brain for this. Case in point: his booking. 



Beatles123 said:


> And the rest of us arent? Stop.


Well, I’ve seen you just make up stuff to not like about people, so I’d say that is a sign of dishonesty. Maybe in your mind you are being honest though.


----------



## MontyCora

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Cody must have been in a dark place mentally - I fail to see how that tat was a good idea ... It sticks out like a bad pimple looks absolutely awful.


I was horrified to realize it's permanent. Why not just get some barb wire neck tats too?

I bet Brandy wasn't happy.


----------



## The Wood

I genuinely think the taste a lot of modern wrestlers are showing in tattoos says a lot about the sort of personalities that get into wrestling. Good or not, talented or not — these aren’t the sort of people who are going to set what “cool” is in 2020.


----------



## bdon

Zapato said:


> I enjoyed that, I’ve not been avidly following AEW but that impressed me and I’m liking the younger core they are building up, and the winners tonight were all the right choices (although with the build from what I saw you could easily argue the other way and it would have worked, good booking). Moxley for example was the right choice and almost like Jericho returning the favour for that plant pot stuff. Sure the Metal Gear Mox and healed eye reveal seemed obvious, but being obvious can be good and you don’t need to over complicate. I’ve never been a fan of his and the rah rah speech at the end (cutting him off with his music was pretty funny) I was cringing through in the thought they may have someone attacking him (AEW Family the new WWE Universe? It just felt like a Vinceism) and as others have said the match was never going to be up to much, but the story was decent. Jericho’s entrance with the choir the highlight really.
> 
> I have to keep trying to dampen myself down about MJF, he is a gem in the making but Cody and Brandi are still so much telegraphing Haitch and Steph and I genuinely think they don’t realise it. Oh but he lost, he can’t have a title shot yadda yadda. If this is all leading to Rhodes burying MJF akin to Haitch in his golden shovel days then he’s no better than the man he is clearly still channelling and trying to better. *Acting like the crowd think he is Jesus, am I alone in hating that?*
> 
> One last thing I had to mention (bar I liked Sammy and Allin, keep building them up), is Orange Cassidy. That was match of the night for me, not overly long or full of flips. Completely simple and I’m sure like many were I was shocked how good he is, especially with someone as good as Pac to play off. Pac is such a good heel and as others have said he‘s in a perfect spot, he’ll get title shots etc down the line (he may even be next for Moxley); but he’s a solid hand in the midcard. He should have been that in WWE.


Definitely not. It’s cringe and shows an inferiority complex where he is legitimately bothered by how WWE and NJPW portrayed him as midcard only.


----------



## My_Melody

Really enjoyed the show overall.

I have never seen Hager wrestle before, nothing spectacular, he could be rusty, I don’t know, it was fine for me. Maybe shouldn’t have opened.

Allin vs Guevara was great, I’m sure there is a crowd for what DA is wearing, but I’m not it , at all, his character and appearance otherwise are great. I would be happy for these two to continue the dues or have as many call backs as they want. Like them both.

Didn’t watch the women’s match.


Cody MJF, the band was trash, don’t know who those people coming out with Cody were, he doesn’t need 2 people with him at ringside, Brandi is hot, AA is not. match was okay, not as hot as would have been expected after the build up, on TV the ending was okay, I’m not surprised people in the audience were like wtf happened.
The tag match was great overall, I’m not a fan of the bucks though, I probably never will be.
If the plan originally was to turn Hangman heel, that’s surely out the window forever after the reactions he got today, No matter what was teased at the end. I don’t think attacking Omega would get him more over either, it would be more of an awkward Situation for me.

Orange Cassidy vs PAC . I was entertained.

Had to make lunch so didn’t watch the main event, just had the sound on. I doubt it is something I need to watch but I will if it gets recommended.


----------



## My_Melody

The Wood said:


> I genuinely think the taste a lot of modern wrestlers are showing in tattoos says a lot about the sort of personalities that get into wrestling. Good or not, talented or not — these aren’t the sort of people who are going to set what “cool” is in 2020.


Who cares what’s cool? Are we or they teenagers looking for popularity? The world culture has changed since whenever Hogan was around and when I personally was a kid first watching in the mid to late 90’s, to be honest the majority of people thought wrestling was gay then, and it was ‘edgy’ at the time.

The entire Culture of media has changed, films TV shows, video games, music.

It is what it is

edit: Do you not think popular movies and TV in general lack character development, and stories and good plots?


----------



## My_Melody

I never w


bdon said:


> Definitely not. It’s cringe and shows an inferiority complex where he is legitimately bothered by how WWE and NJPW portrayed him as midcard only.


 I have never seen him in any other promotion, I see no reason for him to have such entrances and focus , his tattoo is also awful, that should be kept off TV lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Zapato said:


> *I have to keep trying to dampen myself down about MJF, he is a gem in the making but Cody and Brandi are still so much telegraphing Haitch and Steph and I genuinely think they don’t realise it. Oh but he lost, he can’t have a title shot yadda yadda. If this is all leading to Rhodes burying MJF akin to Haitch in his golden shovel days then he’s no better than the man he is clearly still channelling and trying to better. Acting like the crowd think he is Jesus, am I alone in hating that?*


well, you along with some others are the only ones that are getting mad (maybe not mad - just expecting to be mad) based on something that hasn’t happened at all.

you just have to listen to 2 or 3 interviews to realise Cody does not = HHH.

get mad when he genuinely buries somebody - hasn’t happened yet


----------



## Taroostyles

Fantastic show overall with a few hiccups mixed in. Dustin and Hager and Sammy/Darby clearly should have swapped places on the card. Sammy and Darby are both total legit stars, what a performance by both guys tonight. 

The tag match is in the conversation for GOAT, AEWS best match yet. I dont know what else to say about it. Nyla and Kris were in the impossible follow up spot, it was really rough at the start but ended up decent by the finish. They are both too green to be leading a major PPV match though. 

Cody and MJF was a tale of 2 matches. They were obviously saving the big blowoff grudge match for another night but the beginning was just too slow and plodding. It really picked up at the end and turned into something really good. But this did not feel like a blood feud match until about 10 minutes or so in. 

Pac and Orange was incredible. You can say whatever you want about OC, the man is hot lava over and that was a sight to see last night. Pac was of course great as well, this was right there with Sammy/Darby as the 2and best MOTN. 

Mox and Jericho had an old school kind of classic title match with enough smoke and mirrors mixed in. They told a great story and Mox overcoming the odds was the right call. 

Overall another homerun PPV. You had 1 all time classic match, 3 really great ones, another really good one and then 2 that were just okay but positioned wrong on the card.


----------



## The Wood

You can like Cody all you want, but he is cosplaying Triple H damn hard. He’s Jeff Jarrett in TNA except he’s a babyface and intentionally not giving himself the belt to work the smarks.

The more time passes the more I think Cody wants the rest of AEW to be sports entertainment so that he can be the only pro-wrestling on it for his ego.


----------



## Piers

I know this is Murica and all, but why are they singing the national anthem? It's not even July yet.


----------



## ElTerrible

The Wood said:


> You can like Cody all you want, but he is cosplaying Triple H damn hard. He’s Jeff Jarrett in TNA except he’s a babyface and intentionally not giving himself the belt to work the smarks.
> 
> The more time passes the more I think Cody wants the rest of AEW to be sports entertainment so that he can be the only pro-wrestling on it for his ego.


 I sincerely hope you get paid by WWE, otherwise that´s some real sad sh*t.


----------



## The Wood

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I know this is Murica and all, but why are they singing the national anthem? It's not even July yet.


Yeah, this PPV is supposed to be going out around the world.


----------



## The Wood

ElTerrible said:


> I sincerely hope you get paid by WWE, otherwise that´s some real sad sh*t.


Why would I get paid by WWE? I tear their product apart too.


----------



## Piers

God Downstait are awful but it's even worse live. That "performance" was terribke. And so is Cody's new tattoo.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

I enjoyed the show from top to bottom. Sadly it was the first show I purchased because I was broke for All Out and Double or Nothing then didn't watch Full Gear. It was totally worth the money though! Here's my review...

I loved how the crowd had those light deals on their wrist. Good call from AEW management. It looked dope in the crowd! 

Dark Order vs SCU: ** I really want to know who the exalted one is going to be. I love Matt Hardy but i'd rather him be broken Matt in AEW if he comes. Who do you all want to be the exalted one? I just hope AEW hits it out of the park with the exalted one.

Jake Hager vs Dustin Rhodes: *** I loved the part when Golddust cough Dustin Rhodes kissed Jake's wife (i'm assuming) That's something goldie woulda done! loved it! I kinda feel like Hager is half assing it because he's still signed with Bellator.

Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara: *** Darby Allin is going to be star in the future. He can tell a story, has the look, is straightedge style like CM punk. I can see him being the next CM Punk if you'd want a comparison. He has IT!

Kenny Omega/Hangman vs Young Bucks: *** MOTN. Possibly match of the year. I loved the tease of Hangman buckshotting Omega. My only gripe is Hangman isn't a HEEL! The crowd loves him and he's over like rover. Turn Omega or the Bucks heel not your brightest up and coming baby face. Lets just hope these EVPs know what they're doing. So far so good. Don't screw it up...

Nyla Rose vs Kris Statlander: ** Kris you could tell was still sick. She's way better than this performance and I love her gimmick. She's the next AEW women's champion. Mark my words.

MJF vs Cody: **** I think this feud is going to go onto Double or Nothing. Cody will get his win. They told a great story. Phew Brandi is fine AF... CODY put a baby in her! If she was my woman I would.

Pac vs Orange Cassidy: *** 1/2: We finally saw freshly squeezed try! I have high hopes for Orange Cassidy. I watched a bunch of his indie matches when he came to AEW as I was intrigued. I love his gimmick and style. I hope AEW gets a mid card title soon so freshly squeezed can win it!

Jericho vs Moxley: **** I wonder where this feud is going. Will Jericho try and retain his title after Moxley beat him? Will Moxley go onto brighter pastures? I just hope Jericho has something to do because he is great! I wanted Moxley to win but I was a little worried with the direction Jericho will go and we shall see what AEW does. I'm confident in them to figure something out.

Overall great show! Still not better than Double or Nothing.


----------



## 304418

Quick thoughts:


Really, the babyface sexually assaults his opponent`s wife, and I’m supposed to still cheer him? SHM.
I don’t mind that AEW is running another special with Blood & Guts, although I do think that these tv specials should really be PPVs alongside the 5 PPVs they currently do. But build it up much better this time. The build to Bash at the Beach was garbage and virtually nonexistent.
That 630 senton by Sammy was impressive.
Seriously, AEW. Pay attention to the ring during the matches. You’re missing when moves are hit now just to show how the crowd is reacting. And it’s a championship match, which have stakes and are supposed to matter the most. JFC.
OmegaHangman vs Young Bucks was match of the night. There wasn`t a bad match on the card though.
Really leaning into the alien gimmick of Statlander, with that explanation with the flu lol. But do get better though.
AEW seems to have handled Tale of the Tape the best of all the wrestling promotions that have done them. Keeping it simple with location, height, weight and finisher. It doesn’t need to be more complicated than that.
So far, since Dynamite started, the AEW title matches on PPV have featured former WWE stars. Time for a bit of variety, i think. MJF, Omega, Hangman, Allin, Scorpio Sky, are all good choices.
Actually happy there were only 7 matches on the main cards. Keeps PPV at a digestible length.


----------



## CRCC

Good show.

As expected, the best matches were the more story driven ones (MJF vs Cody and Jericho vs Mox).

Fortunately this PPV wasn't heavy on those death defying near falls, being the Bucks match the worst one on this regard (even though it was a good match, they simply do too much that most of the spots loose meaning and are easily forgotten). 

Darby is a great babyface and seller. MJF is a fantastic despicable heel. Hangman is maturing as a talent and his struggle with the Elite is being developed really well.. These are 3 great pieces to build the future of your promotion.

My only problem with this PPV was the PAC vs OC match. PAC is one of the few midcard talents that you have, you shouldn't have him selling that much to OC. I can understand OC getting some offense in while PAC is understimating him, but it was just too much.



El Hammerstone said:


> Including OC going over Pac? Because I certainly couldn't get behind that.


I completely forgot about that match. Yes, an OC win would be unacceptable.


----------



## Raye

CRCC said:


> Good show.
> 
> As expected, the best matches were the more story driven ones (MJF vs Cody and Jericho vs Mox).
> 
> Fortunately this PPV wasn't heavy on those death defying near falls, being the Bucks match the worst one on this regard (even though it was a good match, they simply do too much that most of the spots loose meaning and are easily forgotten).
> 
> Darby is a great babyface and seller. MJF is a fantastic despicable heel. Hangman is maturing as a talent and his struggle with the Elite is being developed really well.. These are 3 great pieces to build the future of your promotion.
> 
> My only problem with this PPV was the PAC vs OC match. PAC is one of the few midcard talents that you have, you shouldn't have him selling that much to OC. I can understand OC getting some offense in while PAC is understimating him, but it was just too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot about that match. Yes, an OC win would be unacceptable.


Er, I would say Bucks vs Omega/Hangman was easily the best storied match on the show in terms of actual PPV delivery. Both MJF/Cody and Jericho/Moxley under-delivered at the PPV, regardless of how good the build-up towards the actual matches were. Even tho the tag may have dragged 5-10 minutes too long, it was easily one of the best tag matches in North America ever, just above Bucks/Lucha Bros, and just a notch below DIY/Revival for me.


----------



## TripleG

I thought the show was outstanding to be honest. Loved almost all of it. 

- Dustin Vs. Hager was the smash mouth hoss match I wanted. Right guy went over, and it was a good knockdown drag out fight. The inclusion of Hager's wife was a little weird...wonder if she's going to be a regular on TV. She stood out in that "Wow, she's kinda hot" way. 

- Darby Vs. Sammy was exciting and well done. I loved that half the "match" was just a fight before the bell even rang, and Darby continues to shine as something different. I keep comparing him to Jeff Hardy, and I think it is apt given his daredevil style. Be careful though buddy. That suicide dive was a little scary. He's over as fuck and it was cool to see him get a big PPV win. 

- The Tag Title match was amazing. I loved it. They managed to go half an hour and largely get away from the 4 man free for all antics (not entirely, but enough to where it wasn't distracting). And it had all the action and story driven moments that you could want. This was a perfect case of a match going long (half an hour) and I didn't even feel it. I was on the edge of my seat almost the entire time, and out of everyone, Hangman Page was the shining star. Most over and most intriguing of the bunch, but it was cool to see The Bucks get angry and frustrated and let that carry the match as well. Awesome bout, and I'm glad Hangman and Omega retained and I look forward to seeing where their story goes. 

- As I expected, the Women's match was the weakest part of the show. It didn't have much of a story going in and after the tag match, the crowd didn't see to care. It felt like glorified filler. It had its moments, but was also a little clunky in spots too. I didn't hate it, but it was easily the worst thing on the show. 

- Cody Vs. MJF gave me what I wanted. MJF got the tar beat out of him and we even got color, and there were crazy antics to add more excitement to the match. I thought they'd have Cody beat MJF to death and go too far so the referee would DQ him. Instead, MJF actually got a sneaky heel win on him using the Dynamite Diamond Ring. I liked it! I liked that MJF went over, and I am interested in seeing what happens on Dynamite this week. MJF is going to be insufferable, lol. 

- Pac Vs. Oragne Cassidy...MATCH OF THE DECADE!!! Okay seriously, it was a ton of fun and a blast to watch. Orange Cassidy is over because he brings something completely different to the table, and it was great to see his polar opposite personality, Pac, play with it a bit. He was getting frustrated by the antics, and as the match progressed, Orange surprised him by breaking out moves no one expected. It was wild comedic fun...and I'm sure Jim Cornette will see it and have a coronary. 

- Moxley Vs. Jericho was very good, and played to both men's strengths very well. I also loved playing up Moxley's eye injury, only for him to take the patch off and reveal his eye was healed. That was great. The real capstone was the ending as MOXLEY WON THE TITLE! BOOM! WE GOT A TITLE CHANGE! Great ending to the PPV, and now we will see what is in store for Moxley moving forward. 

Overall, excellent PPV all around. I loved it.


----------



## P Thriller

Too to bottom, I think Takeover was better. But the tag match was probably the best match on either show. I was disappointed in Cody vs MJF and the main event even though I enjoyed the outcome. I already knew the women's match was going to suck so that didn't bother me. They should just cancel their women's division until they actually get talent.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yes I can buy him beating a two-eyed Mox. This is the guy that beat Hangman twice and Kenny once.
> 
> And ‘yes’ its a better spot than the face of the 205 brand. You don‘t have to agree with me - but IMO it is
> 
> in the end, Pac agrees with me - as he is where he is / and he left the ‘king of the cruiserweights’
> 
> in fact, he sat at home for a year rather than the being in the ‘prestigious’ position you‘re describing.
> 
> not even sure what we‘re debating here TBH


Yeah I'm willing to bet neither you or Pac envisioned him losing half his matches when he decided to go to AEW. Where Pac is right now is hardly the booking folk thought he'd get.


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC is losing to Omega and Moxley vs losing to Enzo Amore. His match with OC will probably be the most shared vids/gifs from the whole PPV. I do think he should be the first winner in any G1 type tournament they run. He's basically where I'd have expected him to be - I don't think you can put the World Title on him yet, and losing hard fought matches against Omega and Moxley is better than spamming throw away wins on Sabian and Dustin Rhodes just to have a better record.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> I enjoyed the show from top to bottom. Sadly it was the first show I purchased because I was broke for All Out and Double or Nothing then didn't watch Full Gear. It was totally worth the money though! Here's my review...
> 
> I loved how the crowd had those light deals on their wrist. Good call from AEW management. It looked dope in the crowd!
> 
> Dark Order vs SCU: ** I really want to know who the exalted one is going to be. I love Matt Hardy but i'd rather him be broken Matt in AEW if he comes. Who do you all want to be the exalted one? I just hope AEW hits it out of the park with the exalted one.
> 
> Jake Hager vs Dustin Rhodes: *** I loved the part when Golddust cough Dustin Rhodes kissed Jake's wife (i'm assuming) That's something goldie woulda done! loved it! I kinda feel like Hager is half assing it because he's still signed with Bellator.
> 
> Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara: *** Darby Allin is going to be star in the future. He can tell a story, has the look, is straightedge style like CM punk. I can see him being the next CM Punk if you'd want a comparison. He has IT!
> 
> Kenny Omega/Hangman vs Young Bucks: **** I loved the tease of Hangman buckshotting Omega. My only gripe is Hangman isn't a HEEL! The crowd loves him and he's over like rover. Turn Omega or the Bucks heel not your brightest up and coming baby face. Lets just hope these EVPs know what they're doing. So far so good. Don't screw it up...
> 
> Nyla Rose vs Kris Statlander: ** Kris you could tell was still sick. She's way better than this performance and I love her gimmick. She's the next AEW women's champion. Mark my words.
> 
> MJF vs Cody: **** I think this feud is going to go onto Double or Nothing. Cody will get his win. They told a great story. Phew Brandi is fine AF... CODY put a baby in her! If she was my woman I would.
> 
> Pac vs Orange Cassidy: *** 1/2: We finally saw freshly squeezed try! I have high hopes for Orange Cassidy. I watched a bunch of his indie matches when he came to AEW as I was intrigued. I love his gimmick and style. I hope AEW gets a mid card title soon so freshly squeezed can win it!
> 
> Jericho vs Moxley: **** I wonder where this feud is going. Will Jericho try and retain his title after Moxley beat him? Will Moxley go onto brighter pastures? I just hope Jericho has something to do because he is great! I wanted Moxley to win but I was a little worried with the direction Jericho will go and we shall see what AEW does. I'm confident in them to figure something out.
> 
> Overall great show! Still not better than Double or Nothing.


they teased a Kenny turn too

at some point him and the bucks were positioned just like they normally are when they do a triple superkick

famously for when they turn on somebody

just great storytelling


----------



## Boldgerg

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> I enjoyed the show from top to bottom. Sadly it was the first show I purchased because I was broke for All Out and Double or Nothing then didn't watch Full Gear. It was totally worth the money though! Here's my review...
> 
> I loved how the crowd had those light deals on their wrist. Good call from AEW management. It looked dope in the crowd!
> 
> Dark Order vs SCU: ** I really want to know who the exalted one is going to be. I love Matt Hardy but i'd rather him be broken Matt in AEW if he comes. Who do you all want to be the exalted one? I just hope AEW hits it out of the park with the exalted one.
> 
> Jake Hager vs Dustin Rhodes: *** I loved the part when Golddust cough Dustin Rhodes kissed Jake's wife (i'm assuming) That's something goldie woulda done! loved it! I kinda feel like Hager is half assing it because he's still signed with Bellator.
> 
> Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara: *** Darby Allin is going to be star in the future. He can tell a story, *has the look*, is straightedge style like CM punk. I can see him being the next CM Punk if you'd want a comparison. He has IT!
> 
> Kenny Omega/Hangman vs Young Bucks: **** I loved the tease of Hangman buckshotting Omega. My only gripe is Hangman isn't a HEEL! The crowd loves him and he's over like rover. Turn Omega or the Bucks heel not your brightest up and coming baby face. Lets just hope these EVPs know what they're doing. So far so good. Don't screw it up...
> 
> Nyla Rose vs Kris Statlander: ** Kris you could tell was still sick. She's way better than this performance and I love her gimmick. She's the next AEW women's champion. Mark my words.
> 
> MJF vs Cody: **** I think this feud is going to go onto Double or Nothing. Cody will get his win. They told a great story. Phew Brandi is fine AF... CODY put a baby in her! If she was my woman I would.
> 
> Pac vs Orange Cassidy: *** 1/2: We finally saw freshly squeezed try! I have high hopes for Orange Cassidy. I watched a bunch of his indie matches when he came to AEW as I was intrigued. I love his gimmick and style. I hope AEW gets a mid card title soon so freshly squeezed can win it!
> 
> Jericho vs Moxley: **** I wonder where this feud is going. Will Jericho try and retain his title after Moxley beat him? Will Moxley go onto brighter pastures? I just hope Jericho has something to do because he is great! I wanted Moxley to win but I was a little worried with the direction Jericho will go and we shall see what AEW does. I'm confident in them to figure something out.
> 
> Overall great show! Still not better than Double or Nothing.


What "look" is that?

160lb, babyfaced dweeb in fucking denim hot pants. His "look" is fucking horrendous.


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they teased a Kenny turn too
> 
> at some point him and the bucks were positioned just like they normally are when they do a triple superkick
> 
> famously for when they turn on somebody
> 
> just great storytelling


They are teasing everything in that feud. Matt Jackson seems to be a lot more emotionally and personally invested in that feud than Nick Jackson, causing some tension between them. If they did a 5 on 4 mystery person War Games between The Elite and The Dark Order, I think Matt would be a sneaky shocking wildcard for the Exalted One.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I'm willing to bet neither you or Pac envisioned him losing half his matches when he decided to go to AEW. Where Pac is right now is hardly the booking folk thought he'd get.


Pac signed on the dotted line knowing most likely the next 6 months of his booking. They said before for the major guys they lay the road out.

i’m assuming he’s happier than a pig in shit - otherwise he would be gone.

he has taken his ball and gone home before in a much stricter environment - what gives you any idea he is not happy right now with his spot or booking?

fuck, he just co-main evented and beat one of the most over guys on the roster (who I might add is not going to be a low carder or jobber) - right after having MOTN with the company’s ace on Wed / and had some of the best video packages going.

you‘re trying to make a point, for some reason, that isn’t there to make


----------



## Jedah

Couldn't watch it live, unfortunately, but I just watched the MJF and Moxley matches. What was notable is that they were the exact opposite of TakeOver. A bit slower paced, but higher on stories in the ring.

I'll check out the other matches later. I saw Omega/Page vs. The Bucks was a half hour. Was it the usual spotfest Bucks match that went 10 minutes longer than it should have?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ElTerrible said:


> They are teasing everything in that feud. Matt Jackson seems to be a lot more emotionally and personally invested in that feud than Nick Jackson, causing some tension between them. If they did a 5 on 4 mystery person War Games between The Elite and The Dark Order, I think Matt would be a sneaky shocking wildcard for the Exalted One.


Matt shouting at Nick to ‘get your ass up’ was gold in the moment - just shows how hot he is for this whole thing

him and Hangman in a singles will be something to see


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jedah said:


> Couldn't watch it live, unfortunately, but I just watched the MJF and Moxley matches. What was notable is that they were the exact opposite of TakeOver. A bit slower paced, but higher on stories in the ring.
> 
> I'll check out the other matches later. I saw Omega/Page vs. The Bucks was a half hour. Was it the usual spotfest Bucks match that went 10 minutes longer than it should have?


it was MOTY contender IMO


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Boldgerg said:


> What "look" is that?
> 
> 160lb, babyfaced dweeb in fucking denim hot pants. His "look" is fucking horrendous.


Darby is around 180 ish. CM punk was around 210-215. Ray Mysterio was around 170 to 180. Darby can be a star! People don't cheer "Darby" for no damn reason. Dude is over! I went to the Kansas City show and people were cheering for Darby like crazy. I get it he is small and has the Emo skateboarder look but its different. Different is good! 

I'm the perfect fan to not like Darby because I dislike emo looks and skateboarding but Darby has won me over. His story, face paint, the signs to explain what he's going to do to Sammy, and his demeanor. I ate it up!


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC is losing to Omega and Moxley vs losing to Enzo Amore. His match with OC will probably be the most shared vids/gifs from the whole PPV. I do think he should be the first winner in any G1 type tournament they run. He's basically where I'd have expected him to be - I don't think you can put the World Title on him yet, and losing hard fought matches against Omega and Moxley is better than spamming throw away wins on Sabian and Dustin Rhodes just to have a better record.


I mean he lost to an over Enzo that was a bigger draw than him. This is also after a year of dominating with the title. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pac signed on the dotted line knowing most likely the next 6 months of his booking. They said before for the major guys they lay the road out.
> 
> i’m assuming he’s happier than a pig in shit - otherwise he would be gone.
> 
> he has taken his ball and gone home before in a much stricter environment - what gives you any idea he is not happy right now with his spot or booking?
> 
> fuck, he just co-main evented and beat one of the most over guys on the roster (who I might add is not going to be a low carder or jobber) - right after having MOTN with the company’s ace on Wed / and had some of the best video packages going.
> 
> you‘re trying to make a point, for some reason, that isn’t there to make


No, you're trying to deny a point that's obvious. Pac is hardly being used great, he's certainly not being booked as well as folk thought going in or after the first couple weeks. I mean come on the man couldn't even get a blowoff to his Omega feud on PPV. He's kidnapping people and threatening to beat up women, only to get the blow off on TV. If folk are commending Omega for heating up, I don't know how they can't see the cooling down of Pac. 

This is the problem with records when you broadcast them they speak volumes. It's similar to the problem the Lucha Bros are having right now. As a fan you know they're great as well. But in kayfabe they're doing everything in their power to show you they're just okay. 

Pac was put in the old divas PPV spot. The calm down spot. OC is enjoyable for sure, but I imagine dude is going to be a low carder for life. He's like Crash Holly or Santino. Crash Holly was super over back in the day, but if 2000 Benoit had a PPV match with him, we'd be looking back going "eh maybe not the best use of Benoit". OC is just a shade too silly to imagine him being taken serious in bigger roles. Seeing what he does next


----------



## vybz2141

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> Darby is around 180 ish. CM punk was around 210-215. Ray Mysterio was around 170 to 180. Darby can be a star! People don't cheer "Darby" for no damn reason. Dude is over! I went to the Kansas City show and people were cheering for Darby like crazy. I get it he is small and has the Emo skateboarder look but its different. Different is good!
> 
> I'm the perfect fan to not like Darby because I dislike emo looks and skateboarding but Darby has won me over. His story, face paint, the signs to explain what he's going to do to Sammy, and his demeanor. I ate it up!


People may crucify me, but I compared him to a young Jeff Hardy

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> Darby is around 180 ish. CM punk was around 210-215. Ray Mysterio was around 170 to 180. Darby can be a star! People don't cheer "Darby" for no damn reason. Dude is over! I went to the Kansas City show and people were cheering for Darby like crazy. I get it he is small and has the Emo skateboarder look but its different. Different is good!
> 
> I'm the perfect fan to not like Darby because I dislike emo looks and skateboarding but Darby has won me over. His story, face paint, the signs to explain what he's going to do to Sammy, and his demeanor. I ate it up!


I can tell you right now there is not a fucking hope in hell that Allin is anywhere near 180lb. He is lean with a small frame and no "mass" whatsoever. He's also only about 5'8, so with his low body fat he'd look MUCH bigger if he was 180.

It's not even just an "emo skateboarder look", the guy wears fucking denim hot pants. I question how anyone can get behind someone that chooses to wear denim hot pants. Unbelievably cringeworthy, his look.


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> I can tell you right now there is not a fucking hope in hell that Allin is anywhere near 180lb. He is lean with a small frame and no "mass" whatsoever. He's also only about 5'8, so with his low body fat he'd look MUCH bigger if he was 180.
> 
> It's not even just an "emo skateboarder look", the guy wears fucking denim hot pants. I question how anyone can get behind someone that chooses to wear denim hot pants. Unbelievably cringeworthy, his look.


Sometimes folk are so weird and unique they're just cool. Are the booty shorts with leggings weird, hell yeah. But he's just the right type of cool to pull it off. It's no different than Jeff Hardy being able to pull of the multicolored hair and fishnets or Prince pulling off wearing assless chaps.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans like the Hangman. Hope he doesnt go heel


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I mean he lost to an over Enzo that was a bigger draw than him. This is also after a year of dominating with the title.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're trying to deny a point that's obvious. Pac is hardly being used great, he's certainly not being booked as well as folk thought going in or after the first couple weeks. I mean come on the man couldn't even get a blowoff to his Omega feud on PPV. He's kidnapping people and threatening to beat up women, only to get the blow off on TV. If folk are commending Omega for heating up, I don't know how they can't see the cooling down of Pac.
> 
> This is the problem with records when you broadcast them they speak volumes. It's similar to the problem the Lucha Bros are having right now. As a fan you know they're great as well. But in kayfabe they're doing everything in their power to show you they're just okay.
> 
> Pac was put in the old divas PPV spot. The calm down spot. OC is enjoyable for sure, but I imagine dude is going to be a low carder for life. He's like Crash Holly or Santino. Crash Holly was super over back in the day, but if 2000 Benoit had a PPV match with him, we'd be looking back going "eh maybe not the best use of Benoit". OC is just a shade too silly to imagine him being taken serious in bigger roles. Seeing what he does next


but if he beat Omega, people would be saying the same things about him that you’re saying about Pac now

it is super subjective

saying ‘Omega ignored him’ is willfully ignoring the story. Pac wanted his rubber match and Kenny had focus elsewhere. So he forced him to pay attention.

i’m not sure why we are even having this conversation. Pac is on live national TV in prominent roles every week, and has been on most of the PPVs in prominent matches (this was not the diva spot - it was the first singles match of one of the most over people on the roster)

i’m trying to understand - are you saying he is treated equally here as he was on 205 live? is that the hill you’re dying on?

or are you simply still saying ‘the rankings are something you disagree with’ - because the 2nd one I can understand. The first one..... you’re on your own there mate

edit> he’s right in the top 5 (pre-ppv) and most likely Mox’s first major competitor after last night. Also remember the overall record includes tag losses, of which he took one when Mox walked out. So, in singles now he is 7-4 / that is great IMO - only beaten by Hangman (once - who he beat twice), Mox (1 - champ now and had a draw too) and Kenny (2-1 was it?) - that is a badass record


----------



## imthegame19

Boldgerg said:


> I can tell you right now there is not a fucking hope in hell that Allin is anywhere near 180lb. He is lean with a small frame and no "mass" whatsoever. He's also only about 5'8, so with his low body fat he'd look MUCH bigger if he was 180.
> 
> It's not even just an "emo skateboarder look", the guy wears fucking denim hot pants. I question how anyone can get behind someone that chooses to wear denim hot pants. Unbelievably cringeworthy, his look.


1.Darby has great entrance that fans go crazy for.

2. His facial look is cool with face paint.

3. He does big spots and take big bumps.

4. He can talk and is different/original then guys people see in WWE.

5.Very creative content he comes up for himself.


All those things above trumps wearing shorts with leggings and being 5-8 and probably 160 something pounds. Especially in this day and age. When a lot of "star" wrestlers are like 5-10 to 6-2 and 200-240 pounds in both AEW and WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

imthegame19 said:


> 1.Darby has great entrance that fans go crazy for.
> 
> 2. His facial look is good with face paint.
> 
> 3. He does big spots and take big bumps.
> 
> 4. He can talk and is different/original then guys people see in WWE.
> 
> 5.Very creative content he comes up for himself.
> 
> 
> All those things above trumps wearing shorts with leggings and being 5-8 and probably 160 something pounds. Especially in this day and age. When a lot of "star" wrestlers are like 5-10 to 6-2 and 200-240 pounds in both AEW and WWE.


as Cody said in their C2E2 interview - ‘the pop and investment of the live crowd is the only thing that matter’

it is really the only way to measure a star (well, and merch sales)

Darby is by that measurement a star.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Boldgerg said:


> I can tell you right now there is not a fucking hope in hell that Allin is anywhere near 180lb. He is lean with a small frame and no "mass" whatsoever. He's also only about 5'8, so with his low body fat he'd look MUCH bigger if he was 180.
> 
> It's not even just an "emo skateboarder look", the guy wears fucking denim hot pants. I question how anyone can get behind someone that chooses to wear denim hot pants. Unbelievably cringeworthy, his look.


Question all you want. AEW fans love him. End of story.


----------



## imthegame19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but if he beat Omega, people would be saying the same things about him that you’re saying about Pac now
> 
> it is super subjective
> 
> saying ‘Omega ignored him’ is willfully ignoring the story. Pac wanted his rubber match and Kenny had focus elsewhere. So he forced him to pay attention.
> 
> i’m not sure why we are even having this conversation. Pac is on live national TV in prominent roles every week, and has been on most of the PPVs in prominent matches (this was not the diva spot - it was the first singles match of one of the most over people on the roster)
> 
> i’m trying to understand - are you saying he is treated equally here as he was on 205 live? is that the hill you’re dying on?
> 
> or are you simply still saying ‘the rankings are something you disagree with’ - because the 2nd one I can understand. The first one..... you’re on your own there mate


Yeah trying to argue Pac isn't treated well in AEW is ridiculous and it blows away anything he did in WWE. Seriously the guy beat Omega clean at All Out.


Then lost to him by a roll up and in the Iron Man match. Both guys head equal pins on each other with Omega only winning 2-1. Since Omega got a DQ win earlier in the match. Not to mention he won the feud with Adam Page before this. Yes he lost to the World Champion in Moxley. So what? 


He's won every other match he's had and still 3+4 vs what you would consider top guys(Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Page, Omega, MJF and Pac) Omega is 2+3 vs top guys. Adam Page is 1+4 vs top guys and even Cody is now 0+2 vs top guys. With Jericho being 3+1, MJF 2+0 and Moxley now 3+0 vs top guys.



Every one lost to Moxley in AEW so far? Pac got a lot more of say AJ Styles current heel role on Raw in AEW. When he's not the top heel but he's still a top heel and booked very strong. If Pac got that role in AEW he never would have left.


----------



## imthegame19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as Cody said in their C2E2 interview - ‘the pop and investment of the live crowd is the only thing that matter’
> 
> it is really the only way to measure a star (well, and merch sales)
> 
> Darby is by that measurement a star.


Yeah people can say oh AEW fan base is small it doesn't count. But after they've done over 25 shows and attendance is still hot for some of these guys no matter what city they go to. Well that just says they are over.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

vybz2141 said:


> People may crucify me, but I compared him to a young Jeff Hardy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I agree with you! He does remind me of a young talented Jeff Hardy. Lets see if Darby can do what Jeff did without the drinking and drugs.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Boldgerg said:


> I can tell you right now there is not a fucking hope in hell that Allin is anywhere near 180lb. He is lean with a small frame and no "mass" whatsoever. He's also only about 5'8, so with his low body fat he'd look MUCH bigger if he was 180.
> 
> It's not even just an "emo skateboarder look", the guy wears fucking denim hot pants. I question how anyone can get behind someone that chooses to wear denim hot pants. Unbelievably cringeworthy, his look.


Who cares about the pants he wears. Jeff Hardy wore clothes that were cringeworthy at best in the late 90s but his talent trumped what he wore. Same with Darby Allin.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but if he beat Omega, people would be saying the same things about him that you’re saying about Pac now
> 
> it is super subjective
> 
> saying ‘Omega ignored him’ is willfully ignoring the story. Pac wanted his rubber match and Kenny had focus elsewhere. So he forced him to pay attention.
> 
> i’m not sure why we are even having this conversation. Pac is on live national TV in prominent roles every week, and has been on most of the PPVs in prominent matches (this was not the diva spot - it was the first singles match of one of the most over people on the roster)
> 
> i’m trying to understand - are you saying he is treated equally here as he was on 205 live? is that the hill you’re dying on?
> 
> or are you simply still saying ‘the rankings are something you disagree with’ - because the 2nd one I can understand. The first one..... you’re on your own there mate
> 
> edit> he’s right in the top 5 (pre-ppv) and most likely Mox’s first major competitor after last night. Also remember the overall record includes tag losses, of which he took one when Mox walked out. So, in singles now he is 7-4 / that is great IMO - only beaten by Hangman (once - who he beat twice), Mox (1 - champ now and had a draw too) and Kenny (2-1 was it?) - that is a badass record
> 
> View attachment 83341


I'm simply saying this if someone was underwhelmed with him dominating the Cruiserweights or his WWE main roster run as whole, I don't see why they wouldn't be underwhelmed with his current treatment in AEW. 
Remember his main roster run started off fairly strong, before he just slowly cooled off. Similar to what's happened here. 

I mean going into the first title match on TV (the one Darby got) folk were discussing why they passed over the undefeated Pac, belief was they didn't want to ruin his undefeated record. I mean after all he had the big win over Kenny and pinned Hangman who was in the title match. But in short order he's sort of fell off a cliff record and presentation wise. I mean to me something like the Pac vs Omega feud ending on TV and him getting a consolation PPV match just kind of kills the idea that he's important.


----------



## Soul_Body

I got my money's worth last night.

SCU/Dark Order delivered on the Buy In. I liked the Colt Cabana appearance and not going with the obvious choice of Christopher Daniels as the Exalted One. I feel like the Dark Order will be next in line for a tag title program, with them possibly beating Omega & Page.

Other than the rope-botched tope, Darby/Sammy was the perfect preview match to give us a taste of what is to come, get both guys over as huge future stars, without either giving everything away and killing the crowd in the second match of the night. That 630 was absurd and looked phenomenal. 100% should've opened the show. I believe the coffin drop is currently the most over finisher in wrestling right now.

Man, that tag title match... They managed to outdo the Long Beach match and I adored it, thinking it was a flawed masterpiece. This was that without any of the flaws. Incredible blend of storytelling, character work, and just the right amount of highspots. And they went full ahead with the Hangman push. The Golden Trigger stuff is when I went from being totally fine with the Bucks' actions to booing the shit out of them in my own house. So great and the perfect reaction. Kenny being fucked up due to the iron man match was really great stuff. Page once again had to save the day and he did just that. It's going to be so good when they split but I don't want it to happen for a while yet.

The women's match wasn't particularly bad...BUT it wasn't good either. Honestly it was kinda just there. I would rather see Kris Statlander with the title, but I knew that wasn't happening with Nyla only recently winning it. Nyla does a good job coming off as an unstoppable beast, but she still needs some work on the in-ring stuff.

I really enjoyed MJF/Cody. IMO, MJF is the best heel going right now, maybe only with Jericho and Jay White behind him. I thought the Arn turn may have been coming after Cody's miscue. I look forward to seeing what kind of hurdles MJF makes Cody clear in order to get rematch.

I loved OC/Pac. I like the set up of Best Friends & OC vs. Lucha Bros & Pac. I might have had OC pull off the upset and have Pac go ballistic after the match, but OC looked great in defeat. I like the cat being out of the bag that you can't underestimate him.

It was definitely the right time for Mox to win. You gotta strike when the iron is hot. Something the other company has failed to do time and time again. I liked the story of Mox's MMA training enabling him to counter Jericho's Boston Crab and also luring Jericho into a false sense of security with the eye injury. 

I'm super hyped about the Match Beyond. My guess for the match is the Inner Circle vs. Moxley/Darby/Dustin/Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy. Maybe we start to see dissension among the Inner Circle.

I did not waste weed on this show. 5 out of 5 blunts. Go watch this asap.


----------



## Jedah

Just saw the tag title match. Great one. So that makes MJF/Cody, Jericho/Mox, and that one. Any other match I should go out of my way to see?


----------



## bassist69

A few thoughts from me
1. The light wristband was done by one championship before. Given the past collabs, Kenny probably borrowed the idea from them.
2. I wish the darby and sammy match were 10 minutes longer and the tag match were 10 minutes shorter. 
3. Cody’s tattoo... just.. smh..
4. Hangman is probably the best thing going right now. 
5. The right ppl were put over, hager, nyla, pac, mjf, and mox, which made this ppv somewhat predictable.
6. I hope oc isn’t gonna be over exposed.
7. Stars of the night: either hangman or oc


----------



## Buhalovski

Wrestling wise the NXT TakeOvers are still the better shows but AEW is the most entertaining company in the business right now. Hangman and MJF gonna carry the shit out of this company as long as they stay away from WWE.


----------



## Joe Gill

the whole eye patch story line with moxley turned out to be a dud and down right goofy. With 2 huge stars like jericho and mox the leadup to the match was overbooked... no need for the eye damage story line. AEW is trying to build moxley like the next steve austin.... but could you imagine if austin fought bret at wm 13 or michaels at wm 14 wearing an eye patch? would have been stupid. 
And the payoff was so poorly executed. Moxley was playing possum? So he already hits Jericho with his finisher.... takes off the eye patch and immediately hits him with his finisher again? thats it? he already proved he can hit the finisher with the eye patch on... so what exactly is the big deal of taking it off and immediately doing the finisher again and ending the match so suddenly?


----------



## RapShepard

Jedah said:


> Just saw the tag title match. Great one. So that makes MJF/Cody, Jericho/Mox, and that one. Any other match I should go out of my way to see?


Sammy vs Darby was fun


----------



## jpickens

Sounds like it was a hit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> *I'm simply saying this if someone was underwhelmed with him dominating the Cruiserweights or his WWE main roster run as whole, I don't see why they wouldn't be underwhelmed with his current treatment in AEW.
> Remember his main roster run started off fairly strong, before he just slowly cooled off. Similar to what's happened here.*
> 
> I mean going into the first title match on TV (the one Darby got) folk were discussing why they passed over the undefeated Pac, belief was they didn't want to ruin his undefeated record. I mean after all he had the big win over Kenny and pinned Hangman who was in the title match. But in short order he's sort of fell off a cliff record and presentation wise. I mean to me something like the Pac vs Omega feud ending on TV and him getting a consolation PPV match just kind of kills the idea that he's important.


i mean, i disagree - but that is your viewpoint, so I respect it


----------



## Asuka842

Nyla has shown flashes of potential, last night did nothing to change my mind that it was too soon to put the title on her. She's got that Nia Jax thing where she's big, but she's not all that strong and isn't intimidating. Not a good look for a supposed "monster heel." Heck Kay Lee Ray came across looking like a scarier heel than Nyla during the I Quit Match on NXT UK, because at least KLR sells being a vicious remorseless, psychopath well.

AEW needs a mid-card title in the near future, it's stacked right now.

Embrace Moxley's tweener aide and have him feud with both heels and faces before eventually dropping the title to Pac.


----------



## imthegame19

Dustin Rhodes announced in post show interviews. That he and QT Marshall are now going to be a tag team called Natural Nightmares and managed by Brandi. 


So with Lance Archer and others on the way to singles division. Along with a guy like Hager now wrestling. It looks like Dustin is being moved to tag division.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Boldgerg said:


> I can tell you right now there is not a fucking hope in hell that Allin is anywhere near 180lb. He is lean with a small frame and no "mass" whatsoever. He's also only about 5'8, so with his low body fat he'd look MUCH bigger if he was 180.
> 
> It's not even just an "emo skateboarder look", the guy wears fucking denim hot pants. *I question how anyone can get behind someone that chooses to wear denim hot pants. Unbelievably cringeworthy, his look.*


I mean it doesn't really matter if you get it. Whether you like it or not it's clearly working for him.


----------



## zkorejo

Now that I have had some time to think over it. That was the best tag team wrestling match I think I have ever seen. It had everything, an amazing build, great in ring action, amazing storytelling during the match, a good unpredictable finish and the aftermath that makes me further invested in this storyline.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Now that I have had some time to think over it. That was the best tag team wrestling match I think I have ever seen. It had everything, an amazing build, great in ring action, amazing storytelling during the match, a good unpredictable finish and the aftermath that makes me further invested in this storyline.


yep. Best i’ve ever seen too

even better than Bucks v Golden Lovers


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pac signed on the dotted line knowing most likely the next 6 months of his booking. They said before for the major guys they lay the road out.
> 
> i’m assuming he’s happier than a pig in shit - otherwise he would be gone.
> 
> he has taken his ball and gone home before in a much stricter environment - what gives you any idea he is not happy right now with his spot or booking?
> 
> fuck, he just co-main evented and beat one of the most over guys on the roster (who I might add is not going to be a low carder or jobber) - right after having MOTN with the company’s ace on Wed / and had some of the best video packages going.
> 
> you‘re trying to make a point, for some reason, that isn’t there to make


Pac is 7-4 in singles competition with losses only to Mox, Page, and Omega. He won his feud with Page 2-1, lose his feud with Omega 2-1, and is likely getting a title shot vs Moxley after they avoided the heel vs heel match with Jericho.

The records being displayed sucks, but it is what it is.

And let’s not forget to mention that Pac consistently loses viewership, which matters big time. Likewise...I highly doubt his merch sales much. These things matter, and even if they didn’t, he’s still booked like a badass, last night notwithstanding.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Matt shouting at Nick to ‘get your ass up’ was gold in the moment - just shows how hot he is for this whole thing
> 
> him and Hangman in a singles will be something to see


Best story in all of wrestling is the Bucks, Kenny, and Page. Nick was reluctant to pull any heel shit on Omega, which seemed to incite Matt.

God I love this entire angle.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> but if he beat Omega, people would be saying the same things about him that you’re saying about Pac now


Like they did all of 2019 and are STILL doing 



RapShepard said:


> I'm simply saying this if someone was underwhelmed with him dominating the Cruiserweights or his WWE main roster run as whole, I don't see why they wouldn't be underwhelmed with his current treatment in AEW.
> Remember his main roster run started off fairly strong, before he just slowly cooled off. Similar to what's happened here.
> 
> I mean going into the first title match on TV (the one Darby got) folk were discussing why they passed over the undefeated Pac, belief was they didn't want to ruin his undefeated record. I mean after all he had the big win over Kenny and pinned Hangman who was in the title match. But in short order he's sort of fell off a cliff record and presentation wise. I mean to me something like the Pac vs Omega feud ending on TV and him getting a consolation PPV match just kind of kills the idea that he's important.


And his tv match with Kenny will be up for Match of the Year and made him look like a goddamn superstar for FREE, where anyone can see him, and see his ability to sell and story-tell. The OC stuff wasn’t cringe.

I’d bet money that Pac is LOVING his life right now.


----------



## Asuka842

Pac should be the one to take the title off of Moxley eventually I think.


----------



## Geeee

Jedah said:


> Just saw the tag title match. Great one. So that makes MJF/Cody, Jericho/Mox, and that one. Any other match I should go out of my way to see?


Sammy/Darby was a fun car crash and PAC/Orange Cassidy was way better than it had any business being.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

ElTerrible said:


> I sincerely hope you get paid by WWE, otherwise that´s some real sad sh*t.


He has to be.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was that Mox title t-shirt available before the event? If not it's a neat homage to the idea that championship shirts for both teams are printed up for title games with the winners being made available and given to players on the field and the losing team being recycled (back in the day donated to 3rd world countries).


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I wasn't going to get this PPV because right now money is a little tighter than I'd like but my wife was like you got to get it. After Wednesday when I couldn't watch AEW because Spectrum messed up and couldn't watch it until Friday morning when it showed up on TNT on Demand. She was like there are times you don't watch Raw til Weds or SD later in the weekend and spend more time fast forwarding it but are really into AEW. So I ordered it last night and when I got up today my wife turned on the PPV and she was like I wanted to watch that tag match you said was really good as she was in another room during most of that match and then had a phone call during OC/Pac. She now loves OC and she was like I'm bittersweet on Jericho losing because he's so fucking good but I like Mox too. 

I liked this show because there was a lot of different stuff but other than the Women's match it was like eating a a buffet of wrestling. AEW for me is making Wrestling fun again. If you prefer that shit from the other company over what you saw on last night I can't relate.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was that Mox title t-shirt available before the event? If not it's a neat homage to the idea that championship shirts for both teams are printed up for title games with the winners being made available and given to players on the field and the losing team being recycled (back in the day donated to 3rd world countries).


Nope. Justin Roberts announced it was on sale as soon when ppv ended


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Best AEW PPV since the original two. So far, I gotta say the booking in AEW is better than I thought it would be. I think a lot of it is because Omega isn't being positioned at the top of the card as a lot of people expected and was smartly paired with Page in the tag division, which is helping him get over and is Omega being booked well without being too in your face in the main event scene.

Jericho's reign was perfect length for what he had to do, which is establish the belt for a current AEW babyface to beat him. There's plenty of options for both Jericho and Moxley, including rematches, and a change at the top is happening at exactly the right time.

Cody's tattoo is stupid, though.


----------



## bdon

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I wasn't going to get this PPV because right now money is a little tighter than I'd like but my wife was like you got to get it. After Wednesday when I couldn't watch AEW because Spectrum messed up and couldn't watch it until Friday morning when it showed up on TNT on Demand. She was like there are times you don't watch Raw til Weds or SD later in the weekend and spend more time fast forwarding it but are really into AEW. So I ordered it last night and when I got up today my wife turned on the PPV and she was like I wanted to watch that tag match you said was really good as she was in another room during most of that match and then had a phone call during OC/Pac. She now loves OC and she was like I'm bittersweet on Jericho losing because he's so fucking good but I like Mox too.
> 
> I liked this show because there was a lot of different stuff but other than the Women's match it was like eating a a buffet of wrestling. AEW for me is making Wrestling fun again. If you prefer that shit from the other company over what you saw on last night I can't relate.


This post resonates with me. My wife never watched wrestling growing up despite having two brothers who were into it. AEW on TNT got me back into the scene after 2 decades.

So, I work out of town, and she is on social media last night bragging about having pizza and being excited to watch the PPV with the kids. She and my son FaceTime me after the tag title match, and they’re both screaming and talking 90 miles an hour to me.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> And his tv match with Kenny will be up for Match of the Year and made him look like a goddamn superstar for FREE, where anyone can see him, and see his ability to sell and story-tell. The OC stuff wasn’t cringe.
> 
> I’d bet money that Pac is LOVING his life right now.


I don't think the match was bad (hated the booking once the end came), but I don't think it's MOTY contender either though. I feel like folk toss out MotY way too easily. I mean it's a 30 man ironman match where about 5 minutes of it was Kenny lying around dying outside for various reasons. It was forced epicness. 

As far as looking like a star, I think Pac came out looking like a loser. That's a loss that did him no favors.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> This post resonates with me. My wife never watched wrestling growing up despite having two brothers who were into it. AEW on TNT got me back into the scene after 2 decades.
> 
> So, I work out of town, and she is on social media last night bragging about having pizza and being excited to watch the PPV with the kids. She and my son FaceTime me after the tag title match, and they’re both screaming and talking 90 miles an hour to me.


ha! This post and the one from @CMPunkRock316 warms the heart mate


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> I don't think the match was bad (hated the booking once the end came), but I don't think it's MOTY contender either though. I feel like folk toss out MotY way too easily. I mean it's a 30 man ironman match where about 5 minutes of it was Kenny lying around dying outside for various reasons. It was forced epicness.
> 
> As far as looking like a star, I think Pac came out looking like a loser. That's a loss that did him no favors.


It will absolutely be on a lot of lists for Match of the Year in North America.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

fantastic PPV


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*SCU vs Dark Order 3 stars
Jack Hager vs Dustin 3.25 stars
Sammy Guerva vs Darby Allin 3.5 stars
Young Bucks vs Omega/Hangman 4.75 stars
Nyla Rose vs Kris Statlander 3 stars
MJF vs Cody 4 stars
Pac vs OC 4 stars for comedy, surprised by how good this was
Moxley vs Jericho 4 stars *


----------



## bdon

Leon Knuckles said:


> *SCU vs Dark Order 3 stars
> Jack Hager vs Dustin 3.25 stars
> Sammy Guerva vs Darby Allin 3.5 stars
> Young Bucks vs Omega/Hangman 4.75 stars
> Nyla Rose vs Kris Statlander 3 stars
> MJF vs Cody 4 stars
> Pac vs OC 4 stars for comedy, surprised by how good this was
> Moxley vs Jericho 4 stars *


How does MJF and Cody or Moxley be Jericho get 4 stars? Meh. Both were major letdowns.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEW putting younger talent over; meanwhile, GOLDBERG WINS LOL


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> How does MJF and Cody or Moxley be Jericho get 4 stars? Meh. Both were major letdowns.


So what bother you is the 4 stars for Cody vs MJF and Jericho vs Moxley but not the 3 stars for the women match ?


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> AEW putting younger talent over; meanwhile, GOLDBERG WINS LOL


You think if they actually pulled off the Edge signing he wouldn't be going over?


----------



## bdon

I’m watching this tag match for fourth time (yes, it is that damn good), and I really, really see some Macho Man Randy Savage-esque character traits in this version of Hangman Adam Page. His facial expressions and the crazed look in his eye is fucking GOLD, man.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> You think if they actually pulled off the Edge signing he wouldn't be going over?


Corbin would be pushed properly in AEW bro, you know it. I know it. Not eating dog food and jobbing out to any old man.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> So what bother you is the 4 stars for Cody vs MJF and Jericho vs Moxley but not the 3 stars for the women match ?


Bwahahah

I didn’t even look at the star rating for the women’s match. 2 stars at best.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> Corbin would be pushed properly in AEW bro, you know it. I know it. Not eating dog food and jobbing out to any old man.



Thats a unique way to avoid the question but okay.


----------



## MOXL3Y

*Hager-Dustin -- * *C*

Just OK, nothing special and probably a tad too long...
They allowed Dustin to get more offense in than I thought they would.
Hager didn't come off as dominant as I'd like to see given his role with the Inner Circle.
Hager's wife 
*Darby-Sammy -- A++ MATCH OF THE NIGHT*

Loved the fast start
Don't care that it got a sloppy in a few spots
640 from Sammy was wicked
Quite some distance with the coffin drop finisher
*Bucks-HangmanOmega -- C*

Too long, Too many false finishes
I'm not a Bucks fan .. so I probably wasn't going to like this match regardless
*Statlander-Nyla -- B-*

Just OK
Statlander is talented, even if her gimmick sucks
Nyla is.. Nyla I guess. Doesn't do much for me.
*Cody-MJF -- B-*

Cody live band entrance was nice.. but 10 minutes to get into the ring?
This wasn't even a title match 

Neck tattoo was odd/random
Solid match, but not the payoff it should have been.
Ending made sense at least.
*Orange-Pac -- A+*

Fun start with good spots throughout
Enjoyed the psychological story they told, Cassidy had the crowd red hot by the end
Slumdog Millionaire is a great move
Overall, awesome match! 
*Jericho-Moxley -- A*

Moxley's music gets me so amped I could run through a wall
Jericho's choir entrance was awesome as well 
Eye patch hoax was somewhat predictable, but still worked
Ending promo was weird
Great to see some true emotion from Moxley after winning


----------



## ElTerrible

optikk sucks said:


> AEW putting younger talent over; meanwhile, GOLDBERG WINS LOL


I swear, when I read Goldberg squashes the Fiend for world title, I thought somebody had bumped an old thread from years ago. I think my brain refsued to process that it was Kevin Owens and that WWE have done it again.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats a unique way to avoid the question but okay.


You're talking about theoretical things that didn't happen. I'm talking about things that have actually happened.

There's no point of trying to argue it. WWE put Goldberg over the #1 merchandise seller in WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

Edge potentially signing with AEW was back before the company even had television - it wasn't a recent miss. Adam Copeland was going to be a surprise for All Out back in August 2019. And the play was he's be a backstage guy, brand ambassador and wrestle maybe a couple times.


----------



## Ref2MJF

I read through the posts the occurred during the Cody/MJF match, but didn't see anything about this: did the ref slip a blade or something to MJF? Seems like a weird way of going about it, but I can't figure out what else would've happened.

After arguing with Arn, the ref walks back to the action. He turns back around for a second briefly, then back to the action again. He half-steps with his right foot and looks hard at his shoe.

Next, the wrestlers are on the turnbuckle with MJF on top. Cody drops him onto it, then the ref bends over and grabs something from his shoe. He drops it and picks it up again and loads it in his right hand.

MJF dropped from the turnbuckle, and the entire time before and during, ref's right hand is closed. After the move, ref goes to MJF and gives the item to him. (The camera angle makes it impossible to see the actual hand off.) When the angle switches, the ref's hand is clasped on MJF's closed right hand.

MJF uses right hand to adjust left elbow band, but no idea if that's anything. Camera changes too quickly.

MJF to the outside, Cody kicks hard, MJF goes down. MJF is off camera, hidden under/near the apron for ~45 seconds and then reappears in full red.

What happened here? Was it a sloppy blade handoff? Would they even hand one off this way? If not, what else would it have been?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## bdon

MOXL3Y said:


> *Hager-Dustin -- * *C*
> 
> Just OK, nothing special and probably a tad too long...
> They allowed Dustin to get more offense in than I thought they would.
> Hager didn't come off as dominant as I'd like to see given his role with the Inner Circle.
> Hager's wife
> *Darby-Sammy -- A++ MATCH OF THE NIGHT*
> 
> Loved the fast start
> Don't care that it got a sloppy in a few spots
> 640 from Sammy was wicked
> Quite some distance with the coffin drop finisher
> *Bucks-HangmanOmega -- C*
> 
> Too long, Too many false finishes
> I'm not a Bucks fan .. so I probably wasn't going to like this match regardless
> *Statlander-Nyla -- B-*
> 
> Just OK
> Statlander is talented, even if her gimmick sucks
> Nyla is.. Nyla I guess. Doesn't do much for me.
> *Cody-MJF -- B-*
> 
> Cody live band entrance was nice.. but 10 minutes to get into the ring?
> This wasn't even a title match
> 
> Neck tattoo was odd/random
> Solid match, but not the payoff it should have been.
> Ending made sense at least.
> *Orange-Pac -- A+*
> 
> Fun start with good spots throughout
> Enjoyed the psychological story they told, Cassidy had the crowd red hot by the end
> Slumdog Millionaire is a great move
> Overall, awesome match!
> *Jericho-Moxley -- A*
> 
> Moxley's music gets me so amped I could run through a wall
> Jericho's choir entrance was awesome as well
> Eye patch hoax was somewhat predictable, but still worked
> Ending promo was weird
> Great to see some true emotion from Moxley after winning


Man. I ain’t saying you’re not able to like what you don’t like, but damn, how anyone can watch that tag match and give it a “C” is beyond me.

That was probably the best tag match that has ever happened on North American soil. I have no clue about the Japanese tag team scene, but goddamn that match was nearly flawless.

If one wanted to say the match should have ended at the Buckshot V-Trigger, I could understand that, even if it would feel like nitpicking.

Just. Damn damn damn.


----------



## MOXL3Y

bdon said:


> Man. I ain’t saying you’re not able to like what you don’t like, but damn, how anyone can watch that tag match and give it a “C” is beyond me.
> 
> That was probably the best tag match that has ever happened on North American soil. I have no clue about the Japanese tag team scene, but goddamn that match was nearly flawless.
> 
> If one wanted to say the match should have ended at the Buckshot V-Trigger, I could understand that, even if it would feel like nitpicking.
> 
> Just. Damn damn damn.


Yeah, I'm sure I am in the minority in how I feel about it... but simply put -- it dragged on far too long and there were too damn many kickouts for my liking. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MOXL3Y

optikk sucks said:


> You're talking about theoretical things that didn't happen. I'm talking about things that have actually happened.
> 
> There's no point of trying to argue it. WWE put Goldberg over the #1 merchandise seller in WWE.


You may now drop the mic


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> You're talking about theoretical things that didn't happen. I'm talking about things that have actually happened.
> 
> There's no point of trying to argue it. WWE put Goldberg over the #1 merchandise seller in WWE.



Just like MJF woulda been speared out of his boots already and pinned had they signed Edge. Good luck eating that RKO Jake Hager.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just like MJF woulda been speared out of his boots already and pinned had they signed Edge. Good luck eating that RKO Jake Hager.


still talking about theoretical things, OK LOL. enjoy the dog food storylines and #1 stars getting buried because it's not what Vincent Kennedy McMahon wants.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LMAO.


----------



## The Wood

optikk sucks said:


> still talking about theoretical things, OK LOL. enjoy the dog food storylines and #1 stars getting buried because it's not what Vincent Kennedy McMahon wants.


You keep going on about “theoretical things,” but you actually said Corbin would be “used correctly” in AEW. Umm...

Goldberg beating Bray was the right call. SmackDown’s ratings show that. I think they were three times the AEW ratings this week? Also, their first World Champion is 50 years old this year. Not a knock on Jericho, but it’s pretty silly to say their prerogative has been putting over young talent. Jericho also got beaten by an established guy who has been on bigger TV shows for over seven years at this point. For comparison, Steve Austin was gearing up to face Bret Hart seven years into his professional career.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> still talking about theoretical things, OK LOL. enjoy the dog food storylines and #1 stars getting buried because it's not what Vincent Kennedy McMahon wants.



Imagine thinking Bray Wyatt is a number one anything lmao. Also, God Damn, can you believe that Jericho vs. Moxley main event? Holy shit, two home grown products built from the ground up baybee. Never seen that match in WWE before!


.....



O


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine thinking Bray Wyatt is a number one anything lmao. Also, God Damn, can you believe that Jericho vs. Moxley main event? Holy shit, two home grown products built from the ground up baybee. Never seen that match in WWE before!
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> O


ah mate, Wyatt is #1 merchandise seller, confirmed. You can't argue confirmed facts with your opinion.

But don't worry about it. Continue being a shill. Imma sit back and enjoy the homegrown talent coming up. Page, Darby, MJF, Guevara. The future of AEW is bright.


----------



## The Wood

People shit on the dog food thing, but it’s really not a bad gimmick. Pretty sure old territories have actually done it. You embarrass the heel by giving them a taste of their own medicine.

Not sure what posting pictures of Mox and MJF accomplishes. Are they supposed to look better? I like MJF, but he won a match against Cody Rhodes. And Mox won a title in joke fashion from a bloated 50 year old man (albeit a talented one). Their work is still cut out for them.


----------



## The Wood

optikk sucks said:


> ah mate, Wyatt is #1 merchandise seller, confirmed. You can't argue confirmed facts with your opinion.
> 
> But don't worry about it. Continue being a shill. Imma sit back and enjoy the homegrown talent coming up. Page, Darby, MJF, Guevara. The future of AEW is bright.


He moves merchandise, but he doesn’t move ratings, attendance or subscriptions. How the fuck is someone “shilling” when they are criticizing the guy who was just champion? Stay consistent.

There is some great talent in AEW, but Guevara is years off, Allin is a cunt that should be excommunicated, MJF would be better in WWE and Page is still hit-and-miss. If you want to focus on who has got the better blue-chippers, WWE has Matt Riddle, Walter, Velveteen Dream, Montez Ford, Lio Rush, Angel Garza, Rhea Ripley, Toni Storm, Io Shirai, Kairi Sane, Chad Gable, Mustafa Ali, Ricochet, Aleister Black, Buddy Murphy...holy fuck the list goes on and on.

I can understand being frustrated with WWE’s creative direction by and large, but the logic people implement when trying to trash them an exalt AEW is just bat-shit insane.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> ah mate, Wyatt is #1 merchandise seller, confirmed. You can't argue confirmed facts with your opinion.
> 
> But don't worry about it. Continue being a shill. Imma sit back and enjoy the homegrown talent coming up. Page, Darby, MJF, Guevara. The future of AEW is bright.


And you know for a fact those guys you just mentioned would have all jobbed to Orton and Edge by now had AEW pulled it off lmao.

And you can post dog food videos, thats cool. I mean, I could take the time to go find a video of one of the most brutal and legit workers in the business actually being threatened by Orange Cassidy or JR begging excalibur to tell him what a Butcher Blade and Bunny is cause no one knows what the fuck is going on and then have them buried by Cody and now the Best Friends (lmao)..but ya know. Tony Khan only pisses gold, so shit man, fuck it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> And you know for a fact those guys you just mentioned would have all jobbed to Orton and Edge by now had AEW pulled it off lmao.
> 
> And you can post dog food videos, thats cool. I mean, I could take the time to go find a video of one of the most brutal and legit workers in the business actually being threatened by Orange Cassidy or JR begging excalibur to tell him what a Butcher Blade and Bunny is cause no one knows what the fuck is going on and then have them buried by Cody and now the Best Friends (lmao)..but ya know. Tony Khan only pisses gold, so shit man, fuck it.


bro, you're still talking theoretics over facts. I've only mentioned facts to you. I could also talk theoretics to you. if MJF was in WWE, he would be called Scotty Clarke and given a dancing gimmick. If Darby was in WWE, he would be called Tiny and given crutch sticks. They would be both buried by Roman Reigns, Goldberg (if they were lucky), Undertaker and Lesnar in Saudi Arabia under a minute.

Theres a lot of shit that I don't like in aew, but ya know, consider me an AEW "fanboy" lmao. I am consistently in WWE sxn shitting on the product pretending like I watch it ?


----------



## rbl85

MOXL3Y said:


> Yeah, I'm sure I am in the minority in how I feel about it... but simply put -- it dragged on far too long and there were too damn many kickouts for my liking.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Everybody have different taste.

One of the good thing about this PPV is that it have crazy matches with crazy bumps and matches with a more old school approach.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> bro, you're still talking theoretics over facts. I've only mentioned facts to you. I could also talk theoretics to you. if MJF was in WWE, he would be called Scotty Clarke and given a dancing gimmick. If Darby was in WWE, he would be called Tiny and given crutch sticks. They would be both buried by Roman Reigns, Goldberg (if they were lucky), Undertaker and Lesnar in Saudi Arabia under a minute.
> 
> Theres a lot of shit that I don't like in aew, but ya know, consider me an AEW "fanboy" lmao. I am consistently in WWE sxn shitting on the product pretending like I watch it ?


Ive watched every single episode of AEW since its inception. I was just commenting on you thinking its so funny that Goldberg beats people in WWE when AEW was going after the same part time WWE guys who no doubt would be beating most of AEWs roster. 

AEW has done a fine job building who they have. I commend them, but to act like if they had Goldberg or Edge or Orton that they would be doing jobs to the likes of Darby Allin to "make stars" is comical.


----------



## MOXL3Y

Random afterthought:

Does Hager disappear for a bit with Jericho or stick around and back up Sammy?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ive watched every single episode of AEW since its inception. I was just commenting on you thinking its so funny that Goldberg beats people in WWE when AEW was going after the same part time WWE guys who no doubt would be beating most of AEWs roster.
> 
> AEW has done a fine job building who they have. I commend them, but to act like if they had Goldberg or Edge or Orton that they would be doing jobs to the likes of Darby Allin to "make stars" is comical.


i wonder if those 3 didn't sign to aew because they didn't want to put anyone over. In WWE, they would get to bury all the younger talent.





























Enjoy, LOL. #factsovertheory


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> i wonder if those 3 didn't sign to aew because they didn't want to put anyone over. In WWE, they would get to bury all the younger talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, LOL. #factsovertheory



Well yes, I assume not doing jobs to people no one have heard of outside of indy wrestling marks is part of it. Thats just natural.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well yes, I assume not doing jobs to people no one have heard of outside of indy wrestling marks is part of it. Thats just natural.


oof

enjoy the dog food storylines bro. Page is a confirmed ratings drawer, same with Sammy and MJF. Darby is over; ratings hit or miss but we shall see his metrics over the last few weeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> oof
> 
> enjoy the dog food storylines bro. Page is a confirmed ratings drawer, same with Sammy and MJF. Darby is over; ratings hit or miss but we shall see his metrics over the last few weeks.


You know that dog food match gained an 8 percent increase in viewership since you wanna just spit about numbers lol.


----------



## bdon

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just like MJF woulda been speared out of his boots already and pinned had they signed Edge. Good luck eating that RKO Jake Hager.


And that is guys coming into a new promotion facing guys who are NOT already MAJOR stars. You think if Edge comes into tomorrow he is going over Moxley? The fact is Fiend is a major star for them. Goldberg has been there and a part-timer. They buried The Fiend. They buried Rollins for all he did and couldn’t truly stop Fiend. They buried Lesnar who had lost to Rollins.

Apples and oranges man.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> You know that dog food match gained an 8 percent increase in viewership since you wanna just spit about numbers lol.


I guess they should do cat food and fish food next.


----------



## taker1986

That was a fucking great show. I've just went back and watched the entire PPV again and then went back and watched the tag match for a third time. That Elite match is the best tag team match I've seen in years. 

Hager/Dustin was just two big men brawling, the Scenes with Hager wife were fun. The right guy won. Hager should be built up as an unstoppable beast, similar to how I think Wardlow should be build up. 

Sammy and Allin are future stars if this company. That was a great match. Allin nearly kills himself with some of these Dives, Sammy is a great heel with some of the Subtle things he did in this match, like playing Guitar with Allins skateboard. The right guy went over, I don't think this will hurt Sammy at all. 

Like I said the Tag match was the MOTY on American soil and the best tag match I've seen in years. Great story telling that got me invested. All 4 guys looked great but Page stole the show. Great tease at the end. I really thought he was going to turn in Kenny. This should be the feud going forward for Double or nothing. 

The women's match wasn't that great. Statlander was obviously still sick because she's had much better matches than this one. Perhaps they should've subbed her for Riho and saved that match fir a later date. Also it followed the tag match so crowd were pretty flat for thus one 

Cody/MJF was another great match with great story telling. MJF playing the heel role perfectly, pleading with Cody then spitting in his face and then using the diamond ring to get the cheap win. This feud is far from over. 

PAC/Cassidy was fun. Some funny spots and the right guy won. Also Lucha Bros/best friends rivalry set for the future and Cassidy is so fucking over with the crowd that they need to keep building him. 

AEW Title match was good. I thought after Sammy hitting jerricho with the belt was going to end the match. Glad Mox went over I feel its his time now. I thought someone was going to come out at the end when Mox started doing his speech. Should be a good title run with many potential options. 

Overall great PPV. There 2nd best behind Double or Nothing. 

Looking forward to Dynamite now with Archers debut and potentially another new name announcement and should see the start of the build up for the blood and guys war games that's happening soon. 

AEW is on a fucking roll right now, what a month they've had. Omega/Page v Lucha Bros, Omega/PAC and the tag match last night are all potential MOTY candidates. They're producing this on a weekly basis and they're only going to get better.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> I guess they should do cat food and fish food next.



Puts ya in a tough place dont it. You either have to say Corbin drew, (you won't) Reigns drew ( ouch that hurts) or dog food which if you read online absolutely killed the wrestling business dead drew.

Tough spot for internet wrestling geniuses who are so much smarter than a Vince Mcmahon or Bruce Prichard. Go ahead, pick one for me.


----------



## bdon

All honesty: what tag match is better than that title match last night? I’m not saying in recent times. In history, what tag match was better in terms of overall quality?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Puts ya in a tough place dont it. You either have to say Corbin drew, (you won't) Reigns drew ( ouch that hurts) or dog food which if you read online absolutely killed the wrestling business dead drew.
> 
> Tough spot for internet wrestling geniuses who are so much smarter than a Vince Mcmahon or Bruce Prichard. Go ahead, pick one for me.


Where did I say Corbin and Reigns don't draw? This is no attack on the performers at all. I'm talking about the genius ideas that creative come up with. You have a storyline revolving around dog food or you can have a storyline revolving around friendship and betrayal. I know which I'd rather watch.


----------



## bdon

RainmakerV2 said:


> Puts ya in a tough place dont it. You either have to say Corbin drew, (you won't) Reigns drew ( ouch that hurts) or dog food which if you read online absolutely killed the wrestling business dead drew.
> 
> Tough spot for internet wrestling geniuses who are so much smarter than a Vince Mcmahon or Bruce Prichard. Go ahead, pick one for me.


The Real Housewives shows and Bachelor shows also generate ratings. Doesn’t mean they’re good.


----------



## FatAbomination

Corbin is garbage anti-draw material.

Everyone should know Roman is a big draw.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> Where did I say Corbin and Reigns don't draw?



Well you would be an insane outlier on this forum. That would be good. Having a thought outside the echo chamber is healthy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well you would be an insane outlier on this forum. That would be good. Having a thought outside the echo chamber is healthy.


So you have just assumed something? Both Reigns and Corbin are MASSIVELY misused. You know that. I know that. They could be given compelling gimmicks and storylines; instead, they are told to beef over dog food. come on bro.


----------



## FatAbomination

Corbin is misused in the sense that he's a main eventer, he'd be okay as a mid card heel that other mid carders beat regularly.


----------



## RainmakerV2

bdon said:


> The Real Housewives shows and Bachelor shows also generate ratings. Doesn’t mean they’re good.



Uh, shows arent there to be good. They're there to make money. How many attitude era shows would you watch right now and go, "my god this is terrible TV", or how many Kevin Nash matches got duds from Dave Meltzer in WCW where he drew like hotcakes? How many of the Fast movies are actually "good"? How many are we on now? 10?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh, shows arent there to be good. They're there to make money. How many attitude era shows would you watch right now and go, "my god this is terrible TV", or how many Kevin Nash matches got duds from Dave Meltzer in WCW where he drew like hotcakes? How many of the Fast movies are actually "good"? How many are we on now? 10?


but you can't compare watching something from previous eras to watching it today. Culture shifts forward. Viewing habits and what people want to watch are different. Dave Meltzer also only posts opinions.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> but you can't compare watching something from previous eras to watching it today. Culture shifts forward. Viewing habits and what people want to watch are different. Dave Meltzer also only posts opinions.


Culture shifting is just perception. Everyone thought the era of trash reality TV and cartoons were over. Yet shows like Real Housewives of whatever and South Park are still kicking along and dominating.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Culture shifting is just perception. Everyone thought the era of trash reality TV and cartoons were over. Yet shows like Real Housewives of whatever and South Park are still kicking along and dominating.


That's true, I agree with you there.

But also remember that if someone watched shows from the attitude era, they'd probably love the nostalgia and enjoy the show, regardless of how trash it is.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> That's true, I agree with you there.
> 
> But also remember that if someone watched shows from the attitude era, they'd probably love the nostalgia and enjoy the show, regardless of how trash it is.


 I doubt it. Most would be wondering where the "wrestling " is.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ive watched every single episode of AEW since its inception. I was just commenting on you thinking its so funny that Goldberg beats people in WWE when AEW was going after the same part time WWE guys who no doubt would be beating most of AEWs roster.
> 
> AEW has done a fine job building who they have. I commend them, but to act like if they had Goldberg or Edge or Orton that they would be doing jobs to the likes of Darby Allin to "make stars" is comical.


There is a difference between having old guys win matches and squashing people in three minutes to win championships. AEW does the former. WWE does the latter.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> I doubt it. Most would be wondering where the "wrestling " is.


so then...culture for pro-wrestling has shifted forward? people want pro-wrestling now? back then, shows were rated well for their trashiness and the like? so back to what i was saying originally:



optikk sucks said:


> but you can't compare watching something from previous eras to watching it today. Culture shifts forward. Viewing habits and what people want to watch are different. Dave Meltzer also only posts opinions.



we seem to be going in circles.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> so then...culture for pro-wrestling has shifted forward? people want pro-wrestling now? back then, shows were rated well for their trashiness and the like? so back to what i was saying originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we seem to be going in circles.


No, you said people would look back on those shows with fondness. I disagree because the internet/Meltzer sheet era has desnsiszited people to where they believe the only way to have a great match is to go 30 minutes, do 20 dives and have 15 2.9 kickouts. Its ass backwards if you think about it. People crave more "realism"..well if a 250 pound man rushed you full speed and full force kneed you in the back of the skull unprotected how many times are you getting up? Much less continuing to fight for 15 minutes taking 4 or 5 more of them. If anything it looks more like a circus to me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> No, you said people would look back on those shows with fondness. I disagree because the internet/Meltzer sheet era has desnsiszited people to where they believe the only way to have a great match is to go 30 minutes, do 20 dives and have 15 2.9 kickouts. Its ass backwards if you think about it. People crave more "realism"..well if a 250 pound man rushed you full speed and full force kneed you in the back of the skull unprotected how many times are you getting up? Much less continuing to fight for 15 minutes taking 4 or 5 more of them. If anything it looks more like a circus to me.


but pro wrestling isn't real. we've moved past kayfabe era because of the trash russo and co put out. People who turn to wrestling now and see a grown man pretending to be a King and having dog food thrown on him are probably gonna wonder why he isn't in MMA making more money and kicking ass. Wrestling is too niche to be a mainstream product in its current state.

Wrestling IMO should move even further to something drama-based with key characters revolving around gritty and realistic storylines. Drugs, alcohol, relationship woes, poverty etc. It can become mainstream again once people realise the fights are no more real than anything you'd see in movies or dramas.


----------



## Geeee

Is traffic in the WWE section so bad, that the AEW thread has become the WWE thread?


----------



## The Wood

optikk sucks said:


> bro, you're still talking theoretics over facts. I've only mentioned facts to you. I could also talk theoretics to you. if MJF was in WWE, he would be called Scotty Clarke and given a dancing gimmick. If Darby was in WWE, he would be called Tiny and given crutch sticks. They would be both buried by Roman Reigns, Goldberg (if they were lucky), Undertaker and Lesnar in Saudi Arabia under a minute.
> 
> Theres a lot of shit that I don't like in aew, but ya know, consider me an AEW "fanboy" lmao. I am consistently in WWE sxn shitting on the product pretending like I watch it ?


You literally said that Corbin would be used better in AEW. That is 100% hypothetical.



bdon said:


> All honesty: what tag match is better than that title match last night? I’m not saying in recent times. In history, what tag match was better in terms of overall quality?


Midnight Express vs. Southern Boys
Midnight Express vs. Rock 'n' Roll Express
Heavenly Bodies vs. Steiners
Hart Foundation vs. Demolition
Hart Foundation vs. Rockers
Hart Foundation vs. The Fucking Nasty Boys
Hart Foundation vs. The Brain Busters
Rockers vs. Rose & Sommers
Rockers vs. Brain Busters
Rockers vs. Demolition
Rockers vs. Orient Express
Rockers vs. Power & Glory
The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz - Tables Match
Triangle Ladder Match
TLC 1
TLC 2
TLC 3
Dream Team vs. The Bulldogs
Savage &
Eddie Guerrero & Art Barr vs. El Hijo del Santo & Octagon
Sgt. Slaughter & Don Kernodle vs. Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood 
Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood vs. The Briscos
THE ALL JAPAN FUCKING TAGS
MITSUHARU MISAWA & KENTA FUCKING KOBASHI VS. TOSHIAKI KAWADA & AKIRA TAUE!!!!
I'm sure there have been plenty of Pro-Wrestling NOAH too
Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs. Edge & Rey Mysterio
Steve Austin & Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart & The Bulldog
Steve Austin & Triple H vs. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho
DIY vs. Revival
Revival vs. Alpha
Midnight Express vs. Fantastics
Fucking Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko from a random Nitro
AMW vs. XXX Six Sides
The Usos vs. New Day Hell in a Cell

Are we just sticking to two man teams? That seems very markish. Let's open it up. 

Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Triple H & Stephanie McMahon
The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family
Any of the Shield tags really
War Games '91
War Games '92
Survivor Series '03
Survivor Series '87 20-Man
Survivor Series '88 20-Man
WWF vs. Alliance (shit period, but excellent match) 

I mean, this is just a bunch of fucking hyperlinks in my head off the top of things. I'm probably overlooking a lot of things. I didn't touch on ROH, Memphis, Mid-South, Florida or much from Crockett. A lot of these are modern WWF/WCW inclusions. Oh, and there were plenty of excellent tags in the early 90s featuring Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat, Steve Austin, Shane Douglas, Larry Zbysko and the like. How the fuck have I not mentioned The Hollywood Blonds? Fuck. There are so, so, so, so many.



optikk sucks said:


> So you have just assumed something? Both Reigns and Corbin are MASSIVELY misused. You know that. I know that. They could be given compelling gimmicks and storylines; instead, they are told to beef over dog food. come on bro.


Sounds theoretical to me. 



optikk sucks said:


> but you can't compare watching something from previous eras to watching it today. Culture shifts forward. Viewing habits and what people want to watch are different. Dave Meltzer also only posts opinions.


Culture shifting is a cop-out. It doesn't immediately make culture better either, nor does it mean you have to relinquish a sensible outlook as to what you are trying to achieve. 



optikk sucks said:


> That's true, I agree with you there.
> 
> But also remember that if someone watched shows from the attitude era, they'd probably love the nostalgia and enjoy the show, regardless of how trash it is.


Disagree. A lot of the Attitude era does not hold up well at all. Talk about culture shifting forward. The work is fundamentally better, since guys did a lot less a lot more organically.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> but pro wrestling isn't real. we've moved past kayfabe era because of the trash russo and co put out. People who turn to wrestling now and see a grown man pretending to be a King and having dog food thrown on him are probably gonna wonder why he isn't in MMA making more money and kicking ass. Wrestling is too niche to be a mainstream product in its current state.
> 
> Wrestling IMO should move even further to something drama-based with key characters revolving around gritty and realistic storylines. Drugs, alcohol, relationship woes, poverty etc. It can become mainstream again once people realise the fights are no more real than anything you'd see in movies or dramas.



Well we totally agree on the second paragraph. I wasnt the one who said my company was going to be "sports based" with a ranking system though. That wasn't me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well we totally agree on the second paragraph. I wasnt the one who said my company was going to be "sports based" with a ranking system though. That wasn't me.


The ranking idea needs to be chucked. Some of the ideas both shows have are well past their expiry dates. I agree with you on that.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> The ranking idea needs to be chucked. Some of the ideas both shows have are well past their expiry dates. I agree with you on that.



And dont get me wrong, its not just AEW, NJPW does the same thing and it drives me up a fucking wall and if you go to that section I shit on it in there too.

People call what Goldberg did to Wyatt a squash and burial, I mean, okay, I guess. But I find it kind of refreshing to be honest. If a guy his size football spears you 4 times and drops you on your head, why wouldn't you be out for 3 seconds? Now what happened to AJ and Ricochet was fucking dumb. Ill admit that and I fucking despise Ricochet.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> If one wanted to say the match should have ended at the Buckshot V-Trigger, I could understand that, even if it would feel like nitpicking.
> 
> Just. Damn damn damn.


If it ended their I would have liked the match a lot more. So many kick outs and keeping the match going just annoyed me and took me out of the match. I was just like end already and made me think egos these guys have to need to do all these kick outs. So their match gives impression it was this epic match (which worked to some cuz decent amount of people did love it)d. But ruined the match for me and didn't make it feel more fake then it needs to be. Haha I never thought I would sound like Cornette.


Now I don't want you to think I'm hating on Omega tho. His match with Pac was very good. So was Lucha Bros match they did. But this was too much overkill and stopped being fun and turned into just move and kick out fest.


----------



## looper007

So haven't been on here for a while.

Since I've been away AEW has become the best Wrestling TV show, and produced in one week this week one of the best TV matches ever and now The Best Tag team match ever. And beaten NXT in so many weeks I've lost count. Yet many on here were saying it's going out of business lol.

Anyway Revolution was a fantastic PPV, not every match was great who thought of given Dustin/Hager 20 something minutes and opening match, disgraceful decision and Women's match was meh, both women are way too green for that spot.

Tag title match is the best match of the year for me, great storytelling and Hangman is a superstar in the making. Darby/Sammy, OC/Pac, Mox/Jericho were fantastic. Cody/MJF, was very good. Mox is champ, the story of Omega/Page is gripping as hell, Orange Cassidy, Darby, Sammy and MJF are awesome. Jericho is having the run of his career. Mox is just a different creature to the one from WWE.

I was pro wrestling entertained.


----------



## imthegame19

MOXL3Y said:


> Yeah, I'm sure I am in the minority in how I feel about it... but simply put -- it dragged on far too long and there were too damn many kickouts for my liking.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Don't feel bad I was there live and felt same way. I would have probably given the match A if it ending 10 minutes sooner. Now it's C probably too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

bdon said:


> How does MJF and Cody or Moxley be Jericho get 4 stars? Meh. Both were major letdowns.


*Based on my level of engagement. Both matches had an entertaining story and it was everything it needed to be. I'm sorry you wasted your time lulz.*


----------



## The Wood

looper007 said:


> So haven't been on here for a while.
> 
> Since I've been away AEW has become the best Wrestling TV show, and produced in one week this week one of the best TV matches ever and now The Best Tag team match ever. And beaten NXT in so many weeks I've lost count. Yet many on here were saying it's going out of business lol.
> 
> Anyway Revolution was a fantastic PPV, not every match was great who thought of given Dustin/Hager 20 something minutes and opening match, disgraceful decision and Women's match was meh, both women are way too green for that spot.
> 
> Tag title match is the best match of the year for me, great storytelling and Hangman is a superstar in the making. Darby/Sammy, OC/Pac, Mox/Jericho were fantastic. Cody/MJF, was very good. Mox is champ, the story of Omega/Page is gripping as hell, Orange Cassidy, Darby, Sammy and MJF are awesome. Jericho is having the run of his career. Mox is just a different creature to the one from WWE.
> 
> I was pro wrestling entertained.


Cite your sources on that going out of business line. I don't remember anyone saying that. I mean, it's still not in the secure position most AEW fans pretend it is, but I don't recall anyone saying they are going out of business. I think the general consensus has always been that the Khans have too much money for that.


----------



## Derek30

Ortiz's reaction to Aubrey tossing the Inner Circle is what legends are made of. It was like he took a clothesline from hell


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pac signed on the dotted line knowing most likely the next 6 months of his booking. They said before for the major guys they lay the road out.
> 
> i’m assuming he’s happier than a pig in shit - otherwise he would be gone.
> 
> he has taken his ball and gone home before in a much stricter environment - what gives you any idea he is not happy right now with his spot or booking?
> 
> fuck, he just co-main evented and beat one of the most over guys on the roster (who I might add is not going to be a low carder or jobber) - right after having MOTN with the company’s ace on Wed / and had some of the best video packages going.
> 
> you‘re trying to make a point, for some reason, that isn’t there to make


PAC signed on the dotted line, decided to sit out when he wasn't going to be put over Hangman, then returned and has jobbed ever since. I dare say he was promised a lot more than he's currently receiving.


----------



## Cult03

vybz2141 said:


> People may crucify me, but I compared him to a young Jeff Hardy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Then you're forgetting just how good Jeff Hardy was


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> ah mate, Wyatt is #1 merchandise seller, confirmed. You can't argue confirmed facts with your opinion.
> 
> But don't worry about it. Continue being a shill. Imma sit back and enjoy the homegrown talent coming up. Page, Darby, MJF, Guevara. The future of AEW is bright.


Can I just say as a wrestling fan, none of these people are homegrown talents. Apart from Guevara, everyone is running with the same gimmicks they had in their previous companies.


----------



## Cult03

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ive watched every single episode of AEW since its inception. I was just commenting on you thinking its so funny that Goldberg beats people in WWE when AEW was going after the same part time WWE guys who no doubt would be beating most of AEWs roster.
> 
> AEW has done a fine job building who they have. I commend them, but to act like if they had Goldberg or Edge or Orton that they would be doing jobs to the likes of Darby Allin to "make stars" is comical.


Also, isn't Goldberg beating Wyatt and handing the title off to a younger star at a big event very similar to Jericho beating Hangman and handing it off to Moxley? It actually sounds incredibly similar when I read it back to myself.


----------



## Geeee

so I'm rewatching the tag title match and I noticed a subtle detail that I missed. When Omega and Page hit the Buckshot V Trigger. Kenny made the cover and when he hooked the leg, he couldn't clasp his hands together due to his shoulder injury, thereby giving Matt space to kick out.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> This post resonates with me. My wife never watched wrestling growing up despite having two brothers who were into it. AEW on TNT got me back into the scene after 2 decades.
> 
> So, I work out of town, and she is on social media last night bragging about having pizza and being excited to watch the PPV with the kids. She and my son FaceTime me after the tag title match, and they’re both screaming and talking 90 miles an hour to me.


Haha that’s awesome man


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> This post resonates with me. My wife never watched wrestling growing up despite having two brothers who were into it. AEW on TNT got me back into the scene after 2 decades.
> 
> So, I work out of town, and she is on social media last night bragging about having pizza and being excited to watch the PPV with the kids. She and my son FaceTime me after the tag title match, and they’re both screaming and talking 90 miles an hour to me.


Haha that’s awesome man


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> so I'm rewatching the tag title match and I noticed a subtle detail that I missed. When Omega and Page hit the Buckshot V Trigger. Kenny made the cover and when he hooked the leg, he couldn't clasp his hands together due to his shoulder injury, thereby giving Matt space to kick out.


Not to take away from the sell possibility but reports are he might have broke his hand during the match - at last that is the fear.


----------



## Pippen94

Cult03 said:


> Can I just say as a wrestling fan, none of these people are homegrown talents. Apart from Guevara, everyone is running with the same gimmicks they had in their previous companies.


But given chance to shine - wwe doesn't afford same


----------



## bdon

Cult03 said:


> Also, isn't Goldberg beating Wyatt and handing the title off to a younger star at a big event very similar to Jericho beating Hangman and handing it off to Moxley? It actually sounds incredibly similar when I read it back to myself.


Except Page wasn’t already a star who had been built up for a year. Jericho isn’t a has been in an established company full of other stars that could have used the rub more.

It isn’t an apples to apples comparison, man.


----------



## Booooo

Wow you all have some pretty high wrestling standards. I thoroughly enjoyed the Mox Jericho main event, only the ending left a bit to desire. Also the pre match work was probably the best i've seen in wrestling. From the entrances to the energy they gave off in the ring. Had the suspenseful feeling of a big boxing or mma fight. 

Bucks also won me over with this ppv. Never a fan and always saw them as dorks. But that was a great match. Felt allot more fluid and less choreographed than their matches usually do, to me atleast. Hangman and Omega were also great. Along with Mox and MJF, Hangman definitely has the highest star potential on the roster.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I thought it was just okay - feel like I've had more fun with other PPVs. I really missed the Luchas who are two of my top favourites. 

The slow plodding Hager v Goldust as the opener was a bad way to start, and the ice cold standing arm triangle finish was so anticlimactic.

I tuned in and out but agree the tag was great and the best match of the night. Super glad the Bucks lost as they both have faces you want to smash and have no psychology. Loving the angle with Adam Page, he's looking great.

The ME was pretty good but didn't seem to have the electricity it should've. Mox's post match promo was weird - he's just not sort of character who should say "This is for the fans, I love you all, blah blah blah". He's obviously trying to get in to a SCSA type character in his matches and other promos but this was all sappy and didn't fit at all.


----------



## Geeee

So, my speculation is that Downstait just hasn't done very many live gigs, which might explain why Cody's entrance was kind of bad. For example, there's a generic lyric "the crowd is here about to blow" that any decent live band would definitely change into the name of the town they're playing in. Eg. Chicago's here about to blow


----------



## The Wood

Cult03 said:


> Also, isn't Goldberg beating Wyatt and handing the title off to a younger star at a big event very similar to Jericho beating Hangman and handing it off to Moxley? It actually sounds incredibly similar when I read it back to myself.


Don’t use logic with AEW fan



Geeee said:


> so I'm rewatching the tag title match and I noticed a subtle detail that I missed. When Omega and Page hit the Buckshot V Trigger. Kenny made the cover and when he hooked the leg, he couldn't clasp his hands together due to his shoulder injury, thereby giving Matt space to kick out.


I came in to say that this is real basic wrestling shit that should be a given and shouldn’t be treated as special, but it turns out that Omega’s hand might be hurt, and that he wasn’t even selling. 



bdon said:


> Except Page wasn’t already a star who had been built up for a year. Jericho isn’t a has been in an established company full of other stars that could have used the rub more.
> 
> It isn’t an apples to apples comparison, man.


Wtf, Page had been built up since the start of the year. Talking about going for the belt, winning the Bullshit Battle Royal, through to All Out. And Bray is a heel (allegedly). It’s his job to lose eventually.

Goldberg is looking better than Jericho, probably has less wear and tear than Jericho, is arguably fresher than Jericho. He’s also definitely a bigger draw. There are plenty of people on here talking about Jericho being old. This is just an excuse so the goose doesn’t cop what the gander does.



Geeee said:


> So, my speculation is that Downstait just hasn't done very many live gigs, which might explain why Cody's entrance was kind of bad. For example, there's a generic lyric "the crowd is here about to blow" that any decent live band would definitely change into the name of the town they're playing in. Eg. Chicago's here about to blow


Could just be that Downstait are shit.


----------



## zkorejo

Downstait sounded so bad.. which is a shame since I actually like Cody's theme. But that was just.. hard to not laugh at how bad it was while Cody is posing and Arn Anderson does a "You're dead" taunt. It made it seem comical.


----------



## bdon

Cody might want to begin laying off the entrances. Noticed a few podcasts mentioning his entrances always being so dramatized, having so many people walk out with him, etc. He runs the risk of making the entrance less meaningful.

I mean, goddamn. He does an Okada Wrestle Kingdom entrance every Wednesday.


----------



## RBrooks

I liked the show, mostly.

The tag match was a good emotional experience, me and my wife were totally into all the stuff that happened. Saw some people online say Page should be the top babyface of the company, nah I disagree, he's probably turning in the near future, I think he's on his way to become one of the top heels. Idk, how they'll do it, because fans treated him like a star of the show, and were booing Bucks, so to turn Page heel they'll have to come up with him beating the shit out of someone people actually love, not the Bucks, who are easily hated. I guess Omega is the first guy that comes to mind, and I loved that little tease. I was a little disappointed that nothing really important happened. I guess the turn is happening later, but at the end of the day - it would've been silly to always have big heelturn moments happen only on PPVs. MJF was at Full Gear, and Page could've been here at Revolution, but I guess it's better to have Page turn on TV instead.

Cody vs MJF was fine. That tattoo, though... the less said about it - the better. Loved the moment at the end with MJF crawling to Cody, then spitting in his face, and then outsmarting him - it felt like classic old school heel finish. Also, the Arn bump was a cool visual, I thought. I hope the feud ended there, and MJF moves on to Moxley.

Pac vs Orange Cassidy was a fine little match. Nothing really of note happend, Cassidy showed he can wrestle, the rolling on the ring spot was pretty funny, and Pac had fun himself. Good intermission-type of match, I guess.

I don't know why Nyla Rose is a wrestler. She's so bad, it's painfull to watch. Thank God I usually rewind her stuff, and will from now on.

Dustin vs Hager was not interesting, and Hager sucks as a wrestler, that's all I've got to say.

Darby vs Sammy delivered, I liked that it was short and entertaining. Darby came off as a big deal, I thought. The right man won.

Jericho vs Moxley was a bit slow and uneventful at times. But I dug the story of the match. The match itself wasn't really exciting, but first of all, which Jericho match is exciting these days? And second, the other matches on the show were full of spots and quick near-fall moments. Sometimes, just too much of them (in case of a tag title match, especially). These 2 worked a different type of match. That's why the crowd didn't react to it as they did for other matches. I mean, it was right after we had big Orange Cassidy showing off. People were just tired, even I felt if after 3 hours of watching the show. The match was fine, it did what needed to be done, and that's get the title on Moxely. After an underwhelming feud, at least they did pay it off. Moxley threw off that eye-patch and kick Jericho's ass. That's what I wanted to see. Looking forward for Mox being champ.


----------



## One Shed

Finally watched it tonight. My stream of consciousness thoughts:

Jake/Dustin -
Good match but nothing special. Right guy won. I liked Dustin's new paint design. Did not like the face kayfabe kissing the other guy's wife. This is not the 90's.

Darby/Sammy -
THIS match should have opened the show. The crowd was so into everything Darby did. Good high spots that had selling and told a story. Imagine that, when done right they work. Darby definitely has a bright future ahead of him. Just needs to add some mass/muscle.

Bucks/Hangman and Kenny -
Just want to mention at the beginning how much better these tag team belts look than the dumb penny belts WWE has. Kenny's entrance video is infinitely better without showing him just walking around randomly in Japan. Of course they have the blind ref for this match that lets anyone do anything. LOVED the Bucks getting mostly boos when introduced! Was not expecting that, but they are the jerks in this feud and they suck in general. Hangman is so over. Crowd loves him. Seriously this ref is useless. A Buck suplexing both guys at once? Hilariously dumb. Why bother going after his back if he is just not going to sell it? HA so NOW the ref stops someone from coming in the ring when Matt spits at Hangman? The Canadian Destroyer from the ropes was really good. THAT is why you need to save that move, for spots like that. Yay...spamming super kicks..yawn. At least the Bucks are getting booed. Matt kicking out of the combo finisher was DUMB. This middle school kid has no business doing that.

All that said, a fantastic match. No dumb flips from the Bucks FINALLY. Amazing what happens when you mostly have selling and psychology. This was the Adam Page show and it delivered. Just a few dumb moments, but overall a great, great match and the right team won. Hangman is a huge future star. Kayfabe, why would he want to be buddies with the Buck geeks?

Kris/Nyla -
Nothing special. Honestly, I did not pay a lot of attention to it.

Cody/MJF -
Good story and traditional match. Glad they had some color. Some great moves. I just...HATE the neck tattoo...so tacky and unnecessary. The whipping on MJF from Cody was good. The finish was quick and I do not think the live audience could tell the ring was involved. Too much confusion, but I do think MJF cheating to win was the best call. This fued has some mileage left. I really hope that tattoo is a temp...

Pac/OC -
WHY does this match exist? I said when they made it that it should go 30 seconds max but you know AEW will make it go way too long. How right I was. Why are these idiots chanting for this geek? I will never get it. Why is Pac willingly tolerating him? This needed to be one big move and done for Pac. Trent in a pink headband. What are they doing? For those of you who hate the dumb stuff WWE does, OC is the epitome of that. I thought we wanted something different...you know sports-based presentation? You can hear JR and Tony both hating how dumb this is too. This tolerating of indy nonsense needs to stop. The loud neckbeards in the audience are loud, but the TV audience are falling asleep. Oh look, the lazy small guy can move when he wants to. He is still small and should lose in 18 seconds to Pac. Let me guess, Meltzer gives this four stars. Wow, THIS match needs interference? Chuck Taylor is so useless. How is he employed? At least the geek tapped out but this went 1000% too long. Dumb, Dumb, DUMB.

Mox/Jericho -
It is amazing to me that Mox is 6'4! That makes him taller than Rollins and Reigns but he was always presented as the least of the three. I am 6'4 and he really does not seem it. Very interesting. Mox walking in from outside was interesting...but what...was he standing in the street for three hours? A little logic please. Guessing Mox's eye is recovered and he will reveal that in a big heat moment. The Jericho choir was fun. Jericho is definitely the best heel in the business. When he turns face, imagine the crowds singing his entrance song. If he loses the title, I see him disappearing until the May PPV and showing up either a week before or at the PPV to save someone. This was clearly going outside quick. Got some color, good deal. Moxley never afraid to take some hits. Pointing out the hands not being locked was good. I did not like the title belt hit. Too many kickouts. The eye reveal was what I predicted. Great story. Wait he hit ONE finisher? Is that even allowed? Great match and maybe a nice return to hitting a big move and it being over. We can hope.


----------



## bdon

RBrooks said:


> I liked the show, mostly.
> 
> The tag match was a good emotional experience, me and my wife were totally into all the stuff that happened. Saw some people online say Page should be the top babyface of the company, nah I disagree, he's probably turning in the near future, I think he's on his way to become one of the top heels. Idk, how they'll do it, because fans treated him like a star of the show, and were booing Bucks, so to turn Page heel they'll have to come up with him beating the shit out of someone people actually love, not the Bucks, who are easily hated. *I guess Omega is the first guy that comes to mind, and I loved that little tease.* I was a little disappointed that nothing really important happened. I guess the turn is happening later, but at the end of the day - it would've been silly to always have big heelturn moments happen only on PPVs. MJF was at Full Gear, and Page could've been here at Revolution, but I guess it's better to have Page turn on TV instead.
> 
> Cody vs MJF was fine. That tattoo, though... the less said about it - the better. Loved the moment at the end with MJF crawling to Cody, then spitting in his face, and then outsmarting him - it felt like classic old school heel finish. Also, the Arn bump was a cool visual, I thought. I hope the feud ended there, and MJF moves on to Moxley.
> 
> Pac vs Orange Cassidy was a fine little match. Nothing really of note happend, Cassidy showed he can wrestle, the rolling on the ring spot was pretty funny, and Pac had fun himself. Good intermission-type of match, I guess.
> 
> I don't know why Nyla Rose is a wrestler. She's so bad, it's painfull to watch. Thank God I usually rewind her stuff, and will from now on.
> 
> Dustin vs Hager was not interesting, and Hager sucks as a wrestler, that's all I've got to say.
> 
> Darby vs Sammy delivered, I liked that it was short and entertaining. Darby came off as a big deal, I thought. The right man won.
> 
> Jericho vs Moxley was a bit slow and uneventful at times. But I dug the story of the match. The match itself wasn't really exciting, but first of all, which Jericho match is exciting these days? And second, the other matches on the show were full of spots and quick near-fall moments. Sometimes, just too much of them (in case of a tag title match, especially). These 2 worked a different type of match. That's why the crowd didn't react to it as they did for other matches. I mean, it was right after we had big Orange Cassidy showing off. People were just tired, even I felt if after 3 hours of watching the show. The match was fine, it did what needed to be done, and that's get the title on Moxely. After an underwhelming feud, at least they did pay it off. Moxley threw off that eye-patch and kick Jericho's ass. That's what I wanted to see. Looking forward for Mox being champ.


My wife and son have just started watching wrestling. He has not had his heart broken by a heel turn yet. They need to drag this out a bit further, really crush his soul. Pretty sure she will be highly pissed, too.

Page has some serious Macho Man eyes and facial expressions when he is pissed. Drag this out. It’ll make it matter more when Page turns on the company’s most beloved good guy in Omega.


----------



## RBrooks

bdon said:


> My wife and son have just started watching wrestling. He has not had his heart broken by a heel turn yet. They need to drag this out a bit further, really crush his soul. Pretty sure she will be highly pissed, too.
> 
> Page has some serious Macho Man eyes and facial expressions when he is pissed. Drag this out. It’ll make it matter more when Page turns on the company’s most beloved good guy in Omega.


I agree. Usually, I don't like dragging, but this actually works. People watch every single second of what he's doing now, it's pretty neat how over he is as a result. 

So you don't tell your wife and son how this usually works, you just let them have their own experience? Smart! I tend to not tell my wife some stuff too, it's fun to see people getting real emotions out of wrestling these days, rare thing. 



Lheurch said:


> ake/Dustin -
> Good match but nothing special. Right guy won.


It's funny, a lot of folks saying the right guy won, but did he really? I mean, I know it's kinda a nitpick, because Dustin is old, but Hager isn't young too, he's 38, you can't say he is the "new up and comer". And Dustin has a lot more talent. Factually, Hager has nothing to offer, he won't be a big player, he won't be a huge draw, he can't talk at all - and Dustin can always cut passionate promos when they want him to. I guess it's bad showing when the old guy defeats a debuting younger guy, but at the end of the day it's just funny to me. Does the old guy always have to lose to the younger guy even if younger guy basically doesn't deserve to be put over? I just wish Dustin put over someone good instead, like Brodie Lee, but maybe he will. 



Lheurch said:


> Wait he hit ONE finisher? Is that even allowed?


Well, technically he hit one Paradigm Shift, and the right after that - the Elevated one. But there were no finisher kick-outs, and that was the right call.


----------



## bdon

RBrooks said:


> I agree. Usually, I don't like dragging, but this actually works. People watch every single second of what he's doing now, it's pretty neat how over he is as a result.
> 
> So you don't tell your wife and son how this usually works, you just let them have their own experience? Smart! I tend to not tell my wife some stuff too, it's fun to see people getting real emotions out of wrestling these days, rare thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, a lot of folks saying the right guy won, but did he really? I mean, I know it's kinda a nitpick, because Dustin is old, but Hager isn't young too, he's 38, you can't say he is the "new up and comer". And Dustin has a lot more talent. Factually, Hager has nothing to offer, he won't be a big player, he won't be a huge draw, he can't talk at all - and Dustin can always cut passionate promos when they want him to. I guess it's bad showing when the old guy defeats a debuting younger guy, but at the end of the day it's just funny to me. Does the old guy always have to lose to the younger guy even if younger guy basically doesn't deserve to be put over? I just wish Dustin put over someone good instead, like Brodie Lee, but maybe he will.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically he hit one Paradigm Shift, and the right after that - the Elevated one. But there were no finisher kick-outs, and that was the right call.


Yeah man. I want them to feel the way I felt as a child when the magic of it all still existed. She can usually pick up on some things, but for the most part, she and little man are flying by the seat of their pants.

For instance, when Cody made the no title shot if he loses stipulation. She obviously thought “Ok, he has to win, right?” Now I thought the proper decision was for him to lose, but I was still unsure myself and told her I had no clue, let it play out sorta deal.

When MJF threw in the towel, they were both devastated. She was so pissed off, she FaceTimes me cussing MJF up and down. Little man learned to hate MJF and, even moreso, Jericho feeling like Cody would have got out somehow. But in that instance, they had not built up the relationship between Cody and MJF for either of them to really be as invested emotionally.

This Omega/Page angle is pure gold so far with all the various moving parts. So, when this all comes to a head, he is going to learn to question morality in the same ways we all did. Fantastic story-telling.

I mean, hell, how many of us in here can say with 100% confidence you know the best way to play out this angle?


----------



## RBrooks

bdon said:


> Yeah man. I want them to feel the way I felt as a child when the magic of it all still existed. She can usually pick up on some things, but for the most part, she and little man are flying by the seat of their pants.
> 
> For instance, when Cody made the no title shot if he loses stipulation. She obviously thought “Ok, he has to win, right?” Now I thought the proper decision was for him to lose, but I was still unsure myself and told her I had no clue, let it play out sorta deal.
> 
> When MJF threw in the towel, they were both devastated. She was so pissed off, she FaceTimes me cussing MJF up and down. Little man learned to hate MJF and, even moreso, Jericho feeling like Cody would have got out somehow. But in that instance, they had not built up the relationship between Cody and MJF for either of them to really be as invested emotionally.
> 
> This Omega/Page angle is pure gold so far with all the various moving parts. So, when this all comes to a head, he is going to learn to question morality in the same ways we all did. Fantastic story-telling.
> 
> I mean, hell, how many of us in here can say with 100% confidence you know the best way to play out this angle?


Ha, great stuff. 

We don't, and that's the beauty of it. Before the PPV, I was thinking they should go with the obvious route and just have Page turn, because it would make the most sense. And I still think it's the best way to go, but judging how that tag match was structured - I'm not totally sure now. They made sure to make Page the hottest babyface, he kicked both Bucks asses basically alone in the end, and they heeled up on Bucks a lot more that you'd expect if Page was turning. It's like - now it's the opposite. Because people booed the Bucks, and AEW knew this would be the case, so it looks like they won't do a simple turn, and there needs to be something more than this to piss Page off and drive him over the edge. This is the best storyline in wrestling right now.


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> Cody might want to begin laying off the entrances. Noticed a few podcasts mentioning his entrances always being so dramatized, having so many people walk out with him, etc. He runs the risk of making the entrance less meaningful.
> 
> I mean, goddamn. He does an Okada Wrestle Kingdom entrance every Wednesday.


Agree with this. I don’t even like the big entrances every Takeover in NXT. They’re just too much.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Little late to the topic but :

- MJF beating Cody was awesome - Awesome of Cody to out MJF over and establish him as a young main event star.

- Hangman should NOT turn heel. He's one of the most over stars on the roster and I expect and hope that AEW will realize this. I do think an eventual feud between him and Omega will lead to a 5* classic but now is not the time. The bucks on the other hand..whiny and annoying....perfect heels.


- Nyla needs a lot of work and had no business being champion. Statlander did well, her and Shida are far and away the two best females on the roster.

- Moxley winning was interesting. I love Mox but I feel it was a few months too soon. I was happy to see him win and the match was great.

PS: Orange Cassidy surprised me tonight, he's very impressive in the ring.

Overall I think we can all agree this was a breath of fresh air after the disgrace that was Super Showdown. 


Their best PPV since Double Or Nothing in my opinion.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Cult03 said:


> Also, isn't Goldberg beating Wyatt and handing the title off to a younger star at a big event very similar to Jericho beating Hangman and handing it off to Moxley? It actually sounds incredibly similar when I read it back to myself.


Not even close. One is about putting a brand new title over, the other is about trying not to get your chosen one booed out of the building.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Not even close. One is about putting a brand new title over, the other is about trying not to get your chosen one booed out of the building.


And getting 2.7 million people (0.7 key demo) to watch your television.


----------



## Carter84

Was by far the most entertaining ppv from aew for me personally, 

Dustin v Hager was a total slug fest and dustin putting over hager was cool to see.

The elite match was good from beginning to end and the little tease at the end off page was interesting. 

Didn't really dig the womans title match , was the least enjoyable match but I'd like to see shida get a chance now but if nyla is getti g a long run then not just yet .

Favourite match of the night was Cody v MJF was great from start to finish , cody in kayfabe now hates him but in reality has seen something in him that I did which was he has the potential to be one of the best heels of his generation, liked the little comeuppance with the belt shots and the ref got a huge pop for letting cody go.

PAC v Orange Cassidy was fun to watch after the 5* match with kenny , my hometown man for him this would of been a stroll in the park for him, Orange is still getting huge pops, but how long is it gonna last , who knows??.

Mox v Jericho was good , a solid match , Jericho putting him over was nice to see as I thought there might of been some fuckery but there wasn't, I'm about to watch again after work asi was a bit tipsy, 

Overall wasa really good ppv and roll on this weeks Dynamite,

Peace.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The Wood said:


> And getting 2.7 million people (0.7 key demo) to watch your television.


Come on man, you've improved in this section with avoiding blind ignorant posts like this.

The comparison of Raw/Smackdown (that have been mainstays of TV & wrestling for decades) to a new brand that is getting nearly double their target audience in their first 6 months and is only growing is ridiculous.


----------



## My_Melody

bdon said:


> @patpat and I were just talking about that. He no sold a finisher, and the crowd fucking erupted in a way I’ve not heard or seen from a wrestling crowd in a long time.
> 
> As patpat said, that was Hogan bulking up level shit. Mega-fucking-star


I haven’t read if there are more comments but, that’s meant to be his 2 friends, and I have only seen Omega vs Okada, you said it’s a finisher, is it what he did with Ibushi?
(It’s hard to find random matches here in China, but I’m vaguely aware of things)

but if that’s the case fuck yea he should be kicking out early, it’s emotional and disrespectful and for me something should be made out of it in the future.


----------



## My_Melody

The Wood said:


> And getting 2.7 million people (0.7 key demo) to watch your television.


Or maybe they just want to make the product they want to make for the people who want to watch it and don’t give a flying fuck what other people are doing.


----------



## Stellar

Great PPV. I love AEW.

Always been a fan of Hager. Dustin and he had a pretty good match. Two big guys slugging it out. I wouldn't say that it was amazing, but it was good. I'm assuming that was Hagers real wife. Man....I'm happy for him. Happy for them both really.

Darby vs. Sammy - Okay match. I had little interest in it honestly. Canadian Destroyer used again as if it's a regular move, which makes me sad.

Young Bucks vs. Hangman and Omega - I loved that Hangman got so much offense in and won it for he and Omega. I hated how choreographed it was in places. That is the Young Bucks matches in a nutshell though. Everyone standing in their spots, waiting for their turn to do what they planned out. I'm not sure how to feel about the possibility of them turning Hangman Page heel. The crowd loves him and the Young Bucks were getting boo'd in Chicago vs. him and Omega.

Nyla Rose vs. Statlander - I still am a fan of Statlander. Parts of that match was hard to watch though. Both of them botched a few moves it looked like and I was legit worried. Especially for Statlander there at the end. I liked how they ended it though. Statlander losing because she tried to do the same thing too many times and got caught. She cost herself the win.

MJF vs. Cody - Of course Cody "Triple H'd" himself with his entrance. I was in to this the majority of the time until the finish. When MJF won it felt like the air went out of the building. Even the Brock Lesnar guy was shocked. Maybe they felt like if MJF lost then his heat would diminish. I just don't want to see this feud continue after Revolution. MJF is a great heel though. Brandi is much better in this role. Throwing beer or whatever in Wardlows face, trying to help Cody out in other ways.

Orange Cassidy vs. PAC - I busted out laughing when PAC started doing the Cassidy kicks. Cassidy is great at what he does. This match was placed in this spot for a reason and it worked. I enjoyed it. PAC wins, which of course was the right decision. Cassidy will still be a favorite after.

Jericho vs. Moxley - Great match. I'm torn on the result because I did enjoy that Championship run of Jerichos. Happy for Moxley.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> And getting 2.7 million people (0.7 key demo) to watch your television.


Thats not true, they put the belt on Goldberg, not Cena.

Back on topic, AEW legit needs to improve their woman's division. Thats starting to stick out like a sore thumb here. Other than that, they're coming into their own.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Lheurch said:


> Pac/OC -
> WHY does this match exist? I said when they made it that it should go 30 seconds max but you know AEW will make it go way too long. How right I was. Why are these idiots chanting for this geek? I will never get it. Why is Pac willingly tolerating him? This needed to be one big move and done for Pac. Trent in a pink headband. What are they doing? For those of you who hate the dumb stuff WWE does, OC is the epitome of that. I thought we wanted something different...you know sports-based presentation? You can hear JR and Tony both hating how dumb this is too. This tolerating of indy nonsense needs to stop. The loud neckbeards in the audience are loud, but the TV audience are falling asleep. Oh look, the lazy small guy can move when he wants to. He is still small and should lose in 18 seconds to Pac. Let me guess, Meltzer gives this four stars. Wow, THIS match needs interference? Chuck Taylor is so useless. How is he employed? At least the geek tapped out but this went 1000% too long. Dumb, Dumb, DUMB.


I get where you're coming from about the jokey wrestling, it was a great idea for a crowd pleaser after an intense, personal match before the main event. 

I feel like OC is needed, it's a different of comedy wrestling and it's really working for an audience that has amassed from loving the indies but the casuals are buying into it too. You've got people showing up with their kids dressed as OC because the kids love him that much. He's their biggest merch seller right now.


----------



## One Shed

Lethal Evans said:


> I get where you're coming from about the jokey wrestling, it was a great idea for a crowd pleaser after an intense, personal match before the main event.
> 
> I feel like OC is needed, it's a different of comedy wrestling and it's really working for an audience that has amassed from loving the indies but the casuals are buying into it too. You've got people showing up with their kids dressed as OC because the kids love him that much. He's their biggest merch seller right now.


I just think it is WWE level dumb. But they had him against one of the worst people for him to face. Pac should be presented as a monster and if it takes him 13 minutes to beat a geek who likes to put his hands in his pockets, how is he going to beat real opponents? If they really HAVE to have OC in a match, do it with someone who is not a badass like Pac. Have him on a pre show to hype up the live crowd. That way I will never have to see it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Lheurch said:


> I just think it is WWE level dumb. But they had him against one of the worst people for him to face. Pac should be presented as a monster and if it takes him 13 minutes to beat a geek who likes to put his hands in his pockets, how is he going to beat real opponents? If they really HAVE to have OC in a match, do it with someone who is not a badass like Pac. Have him on a pre show to hype up the live crowd. That way I will never have to see it.


I get you, if Pac had squashed OC, they risked losing his popularity with his act with BF. Cassidy got a little bit of offence in (maybe a few 2 counts that shouldn't have happened) but mostly just comeback moments where he hit his normal moves before ultimately being choked out by a Pac who never had to go full gear against him, but just like an angry dog that got annoyed and stopped the fucking around for good.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Can we also share some love for that fucking mark out moment for Aubrey Edwards when she kicked the IC out of Jericho v Mox? That teasing spin had the entire crowd in her hand.


----------



## One Shed

RBrooks said:


> It's funny, a lot of folks saying the right guy won, but did he really? I mean, I know it's kinda a nitpick, because Dustin is old, but Hager isn't young too, he's 38, you can't say he is the "new up and comer". And Dustin has a lot more talent. Factually, Hager has nothing to offer, he won't be a big player, he won't be a huge draw, he can't talk at all - and Dustin can always cut passionate promos when they want him to. I guess it's bad showing when the old guy defeats a debuting younger guy, but at the end of the day it's just funny to me. Does the old guy always have to lose to the younger guy even if younger guy basically doesn't deserve to be put over? I just wish Dustin put over someone good instead, like Brodie Lee, but maybe he will.


I think it was the right call because it was Hager's first match in AEW so they had to put him over as a legit threat. It does not diminish Dustin at all to lose to Hager, so he can still put over a young guy down the road. I do not think the old guy always HAS to lose, but I think it was the right call in this case.


----------



## One Shed

Lethal Evans said:


> I get you, if Pac had squashed OC, they risked losing his popularity with his act with BF. Cassidy got a little bit of offence in (maybe a few 2 counts that shouldn't have happened) but mostly just comeback moments where he hit his normal moves before ultimately being choked out by a Pac who never had to go full gear against him, but just like an angry dog that got annoyed and stopped the fucking around for good.


Yeah, they would have booed a monster heel who beat the hell out of their little favorite. It would have gotten Pac over as a huge heel which would have been good. But if they did not want to kill OC, he should have been against someone else, not Pac.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

bdon said:


> This post resonates with me. My wife never watched wrestling growing up despite having two brothers who were into it. AEW on TNT got me back into the scene after 2 decades.
> 
> So, I work out of town, and she is on social media last night bragging about having pizza and being excited to watch the PPV with the kids. She and my son FaceTime me after the tag title match, and they’re both screaming and talking 90 miles an hour to me.


My wife watched in the AE and loved it. When we first started dating 2006 I got her into it but ever since CM Punk left I had a hard time getting her to watch much. I have gone through the motions of watching WWE programming just because I always have. She told me yesterday we are going to make a thing of getting all these PPV's and get pizza or carry out. My brother and stepdad are super into AEW too and they are kind of along the lines of me watching WWE because we are used to it but AEW is fun.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, they would have booed a monster heel who beat the hell out of their little favorite. It would have gotten Pac over as a huge heel which would have been good. But if they did not want to kill OC, he should have been against someone else, not Pac.


Fair, it was the only way to get them both on the card really. Likely leading to PAC & Lucha Bros v BF & OC for a bit to get their rankings up. PAC will then attack Mox. Rankings make sense depending where Jericho lands after losing the title. Could even have a PAC v Jericho match to really build up PAC before DoN against Mox.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Lethal Evans said:


> Fair, it was the only way to get them both on the card really. Likely leading to PAC & Lucha Bros v BF & OC for a bit to get their rankings up. PAC will then attack Mox. Rankings make sense depending where Jericho lands after losing the title. Could even have a PAC v Jericho match to really build up PAC before DoN against Mox.


Pac doesn't feel like a main eventer, though. I don't think he'll be main eventing a big event like DON. The more I think about it, Jericho is the only guy who make sense right now. It shouldn't be MJF because he shouldn't be losing on the PPV after his first big win. Let him accumulate some more wins, and then eventually have him be the first guy in AEW to beat Moxley. It shouldn't be Cody, yet, because it's too soon after that stipulation. Let him gradually turn into a corporate heel, and then challenge Moxley at All Out or something. A Jericho rematch is the only thing that makes sense for DON.


----------



## Geeee

Southerner said:


> Great PPV. I love AEW.
> 
> Always been a fan of Hager. Dustin and he had a pretty good match. Two big guys slugging it out. I wouldn't say that it was amazing, but it was good. I'm assuming that was Hagers real wife. Man....I'm happy for him. Happy for them both really.
> 
> Darby vs. Sammy - Okay match. I had little interest in it honestly. Canadian Destroyer used again as if it's a regular move, which makes me sad.
> 
> Young Bucks vs. Hangman and Omega - I loved that Hangman got so much offense in and won it for he and Omega. I hated how choreographed it was in places. That is the Young Bucks matches in a nutshell though. Everyone standing in their spots, waiting for their turn to do what they planned out. I'm not sure how to feel about the possibility of them turning Hangman Page heel. The crowd loves him and the Young Bucks were getting boo'd in Chicago vs. him and Omega.
> 
> Nyla Rose vs. Statlander - I still am a fan of Statlander. Parts of that match was hard to watch though. Both of them botched a few moves it looked like and I was legit worried. Especially for Statlander there at the end. I liked how they ended it though. Statlander losing because she tried to do the same thing too many times and got caught. She cost herself the win.
> 
> MJF vs. Cody - Of course Cody "Triple H'd" himself with his entrance. I was in to this the majority of the time until the finish. When MJF won it felt like the air went out of the building. Even the Brock Lesnar guy was shocked. Maybe they felt like if MJF lost then his heat would diminish. I just don't want to see this feud continue after Revolution. MJF is a great heel though. Brandi is much better in this role. Throwing beer or whatever in Wardlows face, trying to help Cody out in other ways.
> 
> Orange Cassidy vs. PAC - I busted out laughing when PAC started doing the Cassidy kicks. Cassidy is great at what he does. This match was placed in this spot for a reason and it worked. I enjoyed it. PAC wins, which of course was the right decision. Cassidy will still be a favorite after.
> 
> Jericho vs. Moxley - Great match. I'm torn on the result because I did enjoy that Championship run of Jerichos. Happy for Moxley.


Small nitpick but Tony called the move that Darby did a Destroyer but really it was a Code Red. Essentially, it is an emphatic sunset flip, whereas a Destroyer is a piledriver.


----------



## fabi1982

Found time to watch it. Was overall a good ppv.

scu/dark order - not interested in both teams. Not sure where colt fits, if backstage then fine

Hagar/rhodes - was off by the comment from jr „sorry when I will cal him swagger“. But genuinelly a good match and especially a good first match for hagar

Sammy/darby - dont like both guys, for me they do too much. Of course the table spot 630 was great, but why the fuck risk both mens lives? Cant buy into the darby hype. But ok match, just sad aew is using everything to not use DQs. Why not make it a no holds barred match?

tag match - very good but overrated, def not best tag match ever. Young bucks did the usual schtick. Hangman is great, kenny kicking out at one right before the end was. „Ok“...hangman is a star!!

womens match - dont care...booop

oc/pac was fun for what it was. Great way to introduce the real oc. Dont know where they go with pac from here.

cody/mjf - fuck cody, he just needs to have everything. Biggest entrance, biggest feel, blood, stupid tattoo btw. Match was meh at best, blood doesnt help every match. Right guy won, mjf is green af, not ready for any high profile match. And he should stop tanning. But overall cody sucks.

jericho/mox - result as expected but not as good as expected „hey look I can see and now I win“. Again being outside the ring for 5mins...stretching the rules hard. Thank god title is off jericho, hope mox does good shit.

overall good ppv, but besides tag and oc/pac nothing exceptional.


----------



## Lethal Evans

AEWMoxley said:


> Pac doesn't feel like a main eventer, though. I don't think he'll be main eventing a big event like DON. The more I think about it, Jericho is the only guy who make sense right now. It shouldn't be MJF because he shouldn't be losing on the PPV after his first big win. Let him accumulate some more wins, and then eventually have him be the first guy in AEW to beat Moxley. It shouldn't be Cody, yet, because it's too soon after that stipulation. Let him gradually turn into a corporate heel, and then challenge Moxley at All Out or something. A Jericho rematch is the only thing that makes sense for DON.


I think a miniature Jericho feud where Jericho demands his rematch and PAC says he's just lost and he needs to earn his rematch. Injures Jericho so he can go on hiatus with his Fozzy tour. PAC gets mega heel heat, looks like he could realistically dethrone Mox at DoN. Reignites their feud and PAC gets his title shot. PAC & Mox as a rivalry can be revisited. 

I agree about MJF with that logic. Cody needs to stay away for a bit now. Give him some time off screen and make a surprise return to attack MJF or something.

Kenny needs to dethrone Mox for his inevitable rocket on his back redemption arc.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Lethal Evans said:


> I think a miniature Jericho feud where Jericho demands his rematch and PAC says he's just lost and he needs to earn his rematch. Injures Jericho so he can go on hiatus with his Fozzy tour. PAC gets mega heel heat, looks like he could realistically dethrone Mox at DoN. Reignites their feud and PAC gets his title shot. PAC & Mox as a rivalry can be revisited.
> 
> I agree about MJF with that logic. Cody needs to stay away for a bit now. Give him some time off screen and make a surprise return to attack MJF or something.
> 
> Kenny needs to dethrone Mox for his inevitable rocket on his back redemption arc.


this really does sound fantastic


----------



## AEWMoxley

Lethal Evans said:


> I think a miniature Jericho feud where Jericho demands his rematch and PAC says he's just lost and he needs to earn his rematch. Injures Jericho so he can go on hiatus with his Fozzy tour. PAC gets mega heel heat, looks like he could realistically dethrone Mox at DoN. Reignites their feud and PAC gets his title shot. PAC & Mox as a rivalry can be revisited.
> 
> I agree about MJF with that logic. Cody needs to stay away for a bit now. Give him some time off screen and make a surprise return to attack MJF or something.
> 
> Kenny needs to dethrone Mox for his inevitable rocket on his back redemption arc.


Omega has a long long way to go before he can earn a title reign.

AEW has been about pleasing their fanbase up until now. I'm not talking about just the ones who attend the shows, but the TV audience, too, which is much larger. Tony Khan stated in the post-Revolution media scrum that most of the things they do are with TNT's best interests in mind, and that sometimes TNT has direct input. This means catering to that TV audience. It's no surprise then, that Jericho and Moxley were their first two champions.

Omega, on the other hand, loses tens of thousands of people in almost every segment he is in. It's going to take a lot for him to go from losing that many viewers in most of his segments to consistently gaining viewers. Consistently being the key word there - it's not just enough to do that in a segment here and there.

This is why MJF is the much better choice. Omega is 36. There's no guarantee that he can ever get over enough with the TV audience, and even if he can, it would take a while. He could be in his late 30s by the time that happens. It would be a complete waste to give him the Moxley rub. That would be a WWE level blunder. MJF is young and already generating more interest than Omega. He's the guy who should hand Moxley his first L. It would be a far better business move.


----------



## bdon

CMPunkRock316 said:


> My wife watched in the AE and loved it. When we first started dating 2006 I got her into it but ever since CM Punk left I had a hard time getting her to watch much. I have gone through the motions of watching WWE programming just because I always have. She told me yesterday we are going to make a thing of getting all these PPV's and get pizza or carry out. My brother and stepdad are super into AEW too and they are kind of along the lines of me watching WWE because we are used to it but AEW is fun.


I’m a captain on the Mississippi River, so I’m on the river 20 days out of the month. She orders pizza and wings for her and the kids every Wednesday and every PPV. The 4 year old isn’t really into it on TV, but when they went to the Charleston show, I could see my baby girl holding her hands up and repeating every chang the crowd was doing, even “Cowboy shit!” until the wife realized what she was doing. Hah


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> My wife and son have just started watching wrestling. He has not had his heart broken by a heel turn yet. They need to drag this out a bit further, really crush his soul. Pretty sure she will be highly pissed, too.
> 
> Page has some serious Macho Man eyes and facial expressions when he is pissed. Drag this out. It’ll make it matter more when Page turns on the company’s most beloved good guy in Omega.


If Page turns on Omega, people are going to pop like crazy. The only way the crowd is going to boo Page is if he reveals he's been drinking non-alcoholic beer the whole time. 



Lethal Evans said:


> Come on man, you've improved in this section with avoiding blind ignorant posts like this.
> 
> The comparison of Raw/Smackdown (that have been mainstays of TV & wrestling for decades) to a new brand that is getting nearly double their target audience in their first 6 months and is only growing is ridiculous.


Their target audience is as many people as possible. Raw proves that there are 2-2.5 million people who are willing to watch even bad wrestling most weeks. Their target audience is not 500k like Meltzer said. That is him propping them up. Shows don't get more popular just because they've been around for a long period of time. Why do people think this? 



My_Melody said:


> Or maybe they just want to make the product they want to make for the people who want to watch it and don’t give a flying fuck what other people are doing.


Nope. That's absolutely insane. Your goal on TV is to appeal to as much of a valued audience as you can. For wrestling, it's an en masse audience. They traditionally don't count for much as far as advertisers go, so you need lots of them. 



Hephaesteus said:


> Thats not true, they put the belt on Goldberg, not Cena.
> 
> Back on topic, AEW legit needs to improve their woman's division. Thats starting to stick out like a sore thumb here. Other than that, they're coming into their own.


Goldberg is a draw. I know it hurts the feelings of so many people that a chiselled and charismatic man-god actually draws and dispels the myth that no one can draw and that wrestling just has to keep going down the gurgler and we need to accept it, but it's the truth.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Okay, so finally got around to watching this whole thing.

People hated on the opener but I thought it was perfectly fine, it just went too damn long. Totally unnecessary and needed like 7 minutes cut off it, and Hager needs a new finish ASAP.

Darby and Sammy was really good and what it should have been.

The tag match was outstanding, yes. But its not the greatest match of all time or anything (fuckin Meltzer.) But yes, its a MOTY candidate. 

I like Statlander, but the alien shit is so cringe, like fuck. Plus, I think these girls could do a lot for themselves by just learning to work a limb. Its pretty simple and will help the matches flow. They're trying to do these outrageous spots like the men and they almost killed themselves multiple times. Just grab a leg and work it. Christ.

Look, I like Cody more than I think most people do, but what the fuck with the entrances. Why does the babyface need 10 men behind him and a head coach? Thats completely ass backwards. Chill out. Match wise, it was pretty good. Typical Cody overbooked spectacle with all the outside interference and Brandi spots, MJF got good color which helped, and the last 5 minutes were really good, but this just didnt hit PPV blow off level to me. Its not a miss or anything, but it felt like they left a lot out there. Maybe they arent done.

I didnt watch Pac vs. OC cause fuck you.

Mox vs. Jericho was..Ya know, fine. Jericho is what he is unless he has an Omega or Tanahashi carrying him and Mox is a pretty sloppy worker in general, so ya know, ya got what ya got. Not really much to say here, it was alright and the crowd blew for the finish, so, there ya go. The post match promo felt forced and corny to me. Maybe thats just me. 

Pretty good show. Not their best. The two main events just didnt hit for me. Id give it somewhere in the C plus to B minus range.


----------



## bdon

RainmakerV2 said:


> Okay, so finally got around to watching this whole thing.
> 
> People hated on the opener but I thought it was perfectly fine, it just went too damn long. Totally unnecessary and needed like 7 minutes cut off it, and Hager needs a new finish ASAP.
> 
> Darby and Sammy was really good and what it should have been.
> 
> The tag match was outstanding, yes. But its not the greatest match of all time or anything (fuckin Meltzer.) But yes, its a MOTY candidate.
> 
> I like Statlander, but the alien shit is so cringe, like fuck. Plus, I think these girls could do a lot for themselves by just learning to work a limb. Its pretty simple and will help the matches flow. They're trying to do these outrageous spots like the men and they almost killed themselves multiple times. Just grab a leg and work it. Christ.
> 
> Look, I like Cody more than I think most people do, but what the fuck with the entrances. Why does the babyface need 10 men behind him and a head coach? Thats completely ass backwards. Chill out. Match wise, it was pretty good. Typical Cody overbooked spectacle with all the outside interference and Brandi spots, MJF got good color which helped, and the last 5 minutes were really good, but this just didnt hit PPV blow off level to me. Its not a miss or anything, but it felt like they left a lot out there. Maybe they arent done.
> 
> I didnt watch Pac vs. OC cause fuck you.
> 
> Mox vs. Jericho was..Ya know, fine. Jericho is what he is unless he has an Omega or Tanahashi carrying him and Mox is a pretty sloppy worker in general, so ya know, ya got what ya got. Not really much to say here, it was alright and the crowd blew for the finish, so, there ya go. The post match promo felt forced and corny to me. Maybe thats just me.
> 
> Pretty good show. Not their best. The two main events just didnt hit for me. Id give it somewhere in the C plus to B minus range.


The promo just didn’t fit this big, badass, angry motherfucking character he’s been on AEW tv. He basically broke Kayfabe and pulled a one man Curtain Call.

And this isn’t nitpicking or anything, just curious: at what point did anything happen that explains MJF getting color? The kick..? Made no sense story-wise, even if cool as hell.


----------



## My_Melody

The Wood said:


> If Page turns on Omega, people are going to pop like crazy. The only way the crowd is going to boo Page is if he reveals he's been drinking non-alcoholic beer the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> Their target audience is as many people as possible. Raw proves that there are 2-2.5 million people who are willing to watch even bad wrestling most weeks. Their target audience is not 500k like Meltzer said. That is him propping them up. Shows don't get more popular just because they've been around for a long period of time. Why do people think this?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's absolutely insane. Your goal on TV is to appeal to as much of a valued audience as you can. For wrestling, it's an en masse audience. They traditionally don't count for much as far as advertisers go, so you need lots of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Goldberg is a draw. I know it hurts the feelings of so many people that a chiselled and charismatic man-god actually draws and dispels the myth that no one can draw and that wrestling just has to keep going down the gurgler and we need to accept it, but it's the truth.


 That’s your opinion, there is clearly lots of media that make things for their specific target audience, it depends on a companies goals, not what you think they should be. Not everything in creation is made with the idea and goal of being what you claim, sorry.


----------



## fabi1982

bdon said:


> The promo just didn’t fit this big, badass, angry motherfucking character he’s been on AEW tv. He basically broke Kayfabe and pulled a one man Curtain Call.
> 
> And this isn’t nitpicking or anything, just curious: at what point did anything happen that explains MJF getting color? The kick..? Made no sense story-wise, even if cool as hell.


Ha yeah this cut me off guard as well. I remember Cody being on the outside or doing something with the big guy or whatever, now camera back on MJF and he was bloody af and the commentary team was "oh he is bleeding like a pig" but as you said, no explaining. Even more proofs my hate for Cody matches, "so now cut yourself, we need blood, otherwise everyone will see that we both cant wrestle"...fucking cody...


----------



## FatAbomination

AEWMoxley said:


> Pac doesn't feel like a main eventer, though. I don't think he'll be main eventing a big event like DON. The more I think about it, Jericho is the only guy who make sense right now. It shouldn't be MJF because he shouldn't be losing on the PPV after his first big win. Let him accumulate some more wins, and then eventually have him be the first guy in AEW to beat Moxley. It shouldn't be Cody, yet, because it's too soon after that stipulation. Let him gradually turn into a corporate heel, and then challenge Moxley at All Out or something. A Jericho rematch is the only thing that makes sense for DON.


Three-way with MJF and Jericho could work, Jericho takes the fall.


----------



## AEWMoxley

FatAbomination said:


> Three-way with MJF and Jericho could work, Jericho takes the fall.


That would work. It gets MJF in the spotlight and he doesn't have to eat the pin.


----------



## bdon

FatAbomination said:


> Three-way with MJF and Jericho could work, Jericho takes the fall.


I hate the thought of a 3-way for a world title match. It is so gimmicky and lazy.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Early AEW Revolution Pay-Per-View Numbers Indicate Rise


AEW Revolution was last Saturday. We don't have official numbers yet, but the preliminary ones are pretty good. It indicates a rise in interest since




www.ringsidenews.com





Early Revolution PPV numbers indicate rise.


----------



## AEWMoxley

El Hammerstone said:


> Early AEW Revolution Pay-Per-View Numbers Indicate Rise
> 
> 
> AEW Revolution was last Saturday. We don't have official numbers yet, but the preliminary ones are pretty good. It indicates a rise in interest since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Revolution PPV numbers indicate rise.


It has a good shot to beat Full Gear. Meltzer indicated that the early numbers are close to 100K. Once replay buy numbers come in, it will likely surpass 100K. Pretty good considering they lost ITV in their second biggest market.


----------



## FatAbomination

Build was awesome, card was deep, rise is well deserved.


----------



## Prosper

RainmakerV2 said:


> Okay, so finally got around to watching this whole thing.
> 
> People hated on the opener but I thought it was perfectly fine, it just went too damn long. Totally unnecessary and needed like 7 minutes cut off it, and Hager needs a new finish ASAP.
> 
> Darby and Sammy was really good and what it should have been.
> 
> The tag match was outstanding, yes. But its not the greatest match of all time or anything (fuckin Meltzer.) But yes, its a MOTY candidate.
> 
> I like Statlander, but the alien shit is so cringe, like fuck. Plus, I think these girls could do a lot for themselves by just learning to work a limb. Its pretty simple and will help the matches flow. They're trying to do these outrageous spots like the men and they almost killed themselves multiple times. Just grab a leg and work it. Christ.
> 
> Look, I like Cody more than I think most people do, but what the fuck with the entrances. Why does the babyface need 10 men behind him and a head coach? Thats completely ass backwards. Chill out. Match wise, it was pretty good. Typical Cody overbooked spectacle with all the outside interference and Brandi spots, MJF got good color which helped, and the last 5 minutes were really good, but this just didnt hit PPV blow off level to me. Its not a miss or anything, but it felt like they left a lot out there. Maybe they arent done.
> 
> I didnt watch Pac vs. OC cause fuck you.
> 
> Mox vs. Jericho was..Ya know, fine. Jericho is what he is unless he has an Omega or Tanahashi carrying him and Mox is a pretty sloppy worker in general, so ya know, ya got what ya got. Not really much to say here, it was alright and the crowd blew for the finish, so, there ya go. The post match promo felt forced and corny to me. Maybe thats just me.
> 
> Pretty good show. Not their best. The two main events just didnt hit for me. Id give it somewhere in the C plus to B minus range.


I hated that PAC was reduced to OC's level myself, but the match was actually really great, I would recommend giving it a watch if you haven't already. Crowd was hot AF, PAC was brutal, and OC got his licks in without making PAC look bad. I thought it was the 2nd best match of the night with the tag match being the 1st and Darby/Sammy being the 3rd.


----------



## Jazminator

I'd like to add that, besides all the great matches, I was really impressed with the overall presentation of the event. From the cool staging to the crowd light thingies, and of course the National Anthem and Chris Jericho's choir intro. Those things really added to the spectacle. (Wasn't too keen on Cody's live band intro, though.)


----------



## Johnny Stakes

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hated that PAC was reduced to OC's level myself, but the match was actually really great, I would recommend giving it a watch if you haven't already. Crowd was hot AF, PAC was brutal, and OC got his licks in without making PAC look bad. I thought it was the 2nd best match of the night with the tag match being the 1st and Darby/Sammy being the 3rd.


I feel like PAC was the perfect opponent for OC for this match. They have great chemistry in the ring and PAC sells like a motherfucker for OC.

I know OC probably got in a little more offense than some would have liked on PAC but I agree that was maybe the 2nd best match of the night alongside Darby/Sammy.

The right guy won and the highlights of the match are getting serious views on Youtube. I'm curious about the interaction with the Lucha Bros interfering did I miss something on Dark or Dynamite with them and PAC, because I didn't realise how much I want those 3 in a team until now.


----------



## Jazminator

Johnny Stakes said:


> I'm curious about the interaction with the Lucha Bros interfering did I miss something on Dark or Dynamite with them and PAC, because I didn't realise how much I want those 3 in a team until now.


In today's episode of "Dark," the interviewer asked Pac about his relationship with the Lucha Bros, and he angrily said, "None of your business!"


----------



## Erik.

PAC/OC was probably the second best match behind the Tag Team match.


----------



## Aedubya

An awesome show, fantastic


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MJF said:


> PAC/OC was probably the second best match behind the Tag Team match.


Definitely the sleeper match of the show. They both showed some stuff I’d never seen from either of them before that helped to further develop and define their characters. And the match was just fun as hell to watch.


----------

